# Naruto 699-700 Prediction Thread [1]   - Part 3



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is free?



Hmmm, didn't we once had a colored page with Kurama sleeping in Konoha and Naruto poking him?

Guess it might've turned true.


----------



## Fatality (Nov 5, 2014)

Carry on gents


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Karui isn't half bad.
> 
> Guess Ino decided to stick true to her preferences and not go with a guy who wasn't her type.
> 
> How are you feeling about NaruHina and SasuSaku Turrin?


Dude don't even tell me that Choji ended up with Karui and not that cake; i'm literally the founding member and greatest shipper of Choji + that cake. Nothing else will satisfying me and I will quite the manga if Choji doesn't end up with that cake!!!!!!!




Sasuskaura makes me loose hope in humanity, but NaruHina isn't bad.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

It feels like the last 15 years was all about pairing...


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Is everyone excited for SS domestic abuse?


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

If Chocho loses weight she might become a beauty...I ship her with Inoji


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking back at the influx of these pairings, including the senior ones, I wish some of them were done in the actual manga with build up rather than just leaving it for the epilogue so there'd be less focus on the pairings. Feels like a last minute thing where Kishi thought "Oh shit, i got shit load of characters I introduced but did fuck all with them. Gotta pair em up asap".


----------



## Blackrose16 (Nov 5, 2014)

Im still trying to get over Anko...


She really let herself go...


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, didn't we once had a colored page with Kurama sleeping in Konoha and Naruto poking him?
> 
> Guess it might've turned true.


Remember back in Part I when the popular theory was that Naruto's final fight would be Kyuubi.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> If Chocho loses weight she might become a beauty...I ship her with Inoji



Naras/Akimichis/Yamanakas will never get together because of their legacy and teamwork.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Dude don't even tell me that Choji ended up with Karui and not that cake; i'm literally the founding member and greatest shipper of Choji + that cake. Nothing else will satisfying me and I will quite the manga if Choji doesn't end up with that cake!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you feel if Kishi REALLY did make SasuNaru canon? Like a real kiss, holding hands and clear sexual attraction.

Revolutionary? 

Better than NaruSaku?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:
			
		

> NS or SK?



Well I personally always thought Sasuke should stay single. Characters like him work best as singles. He should fuck random bitches every now and then, I wouldn't mind him boinking Karin once or twice either. On the other hand, it feels like he's degrading himself by being with a piece of shit like Sakura. 

NaruSaku would have been okay, I enjoy shipping together people I don't like. An egotistical asshole and a useless crybaby skank, quite fitting. Not to mention that would kinda be what Naruto wanted. NaruHina ain't bad either in my book, though. This is not a disappointment as big as Harry not getting Hermione, not even close.

So my optimal idea of pairings would be:
Sasuke: Single, occasionally fucking random bitches
Naruto: With Hinata reluctantly, still unable to get over Sakura
Sakura: Single because no one wanted her, eventually married to some fodder

Too bad this never had a chance of happening, lol


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> Naras/Akimichis/Yamanakas will never get together because of their legacy and teamwork.



You know there is more then one line of their clan. They don't have marry other people and each have one child at the same time generation after generation of generation. That's even worse then the Hyuugas, who despite my hopes otherwise, given Naruto and Hinata's children and even Hamura's descendant lacking the Byakugan have clearly been practicing careful selective inbreeding to create offspring like Hinata and Neji.


----------



## RBL (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want to see Rock Lee and TenTen kids already


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Well I personally always thought Sasuke should stay single. Characters like him work best as singles. He should fuck random bitches every now and then, I wouldn't mind him boinking Karin once or twice either. On the other hand, it feels like he's degrading himself by being with a piece of shit like Sakura.
> 
> NaruSaku would have been okay, I enjoy shipping together people I don't like. An egotistical asshole and a useless crybaby skank, quite fitting. Not to mention that would kinda be what Naruto wanted. NaruHina ain't bad either in my book, though. This is not a disappointment as big as Harry not getting Hermione, not even close.
> 
> ...



Damn Saturine, you're cold blooded. :ignoramus


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2014)

Ya'll motherfuckers need to slow down and just observe as I celebrate The Nine Great Gods finally achieving freedom!

I want GOLDEN pages of the Ghosts of the Sands Shukaku roaming the sizzling deserts...
GOLDEN PAGES of the Eternal Ember Matatabi resting in the coolest of forests...
GOLDEN PAGES of the Silver line of the earth Isobu diving in the infinity pools of the ocean...
GOLDEN PAGES of the god of hell fire caves Son Goku eating the finest of fruits from across the lands...
GOLDEN PAGES of the heaven's clouds in physical form Master Kokuo grazing the pastures of Konoha...
GOLDEN PAGES of the Earth's first child Saiken absorbing the aromas of the flowered lands around her...
GOLDEN PAGES of the everlasting wind Lucky Seven watching over us from his throne in the sky...
GOLDEN PAGES of the EIGHT GREAT BEAST in the deep mountain ranges of Unraikyo....

AND OFCOURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*DIAMOND PAGES OF LORD KURAMA OVERLOOKING PLANET EARTH FROM HIS PALACE ON THE MOON WITH HIS 9 CHILDREN HE MADE BY MATING WITH THE MOST EXOTIC AND MYTHICAL FEMININE MAMMALS ON THE PLANES OF PLANET EARTH!!!!!!!!!
*
Then...THEN!!!!!!...my life will be complete...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need to slow down and just observe as I celebrate The Nine Great Gods finally achieving freedom!
> 
> I want GOLDEN pages of the Ghosts of the Sands Shukaku roaming the sizzling deserts...
> GOLDEN PAGES of the Eternal Ember Matatabi resting in the coolest of forests...
> ...



I kinda approve that. Those poor guys were trapped waaaay to long.

They deserve a break from all that shit.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need to slow down and just observe as I celebrate The Nine Great Gods finally achieving freedom!
> 
> I want GOLDEN pages of the Ghosts of the Sands Shukaku roaming the sizzling deserts...
> GOLDEN PAGES of the Eternal Ember Matatabi resting in the coolest of forests...
> ...



This would actually be legit.


----------



## hussamb (Nov 5, 2014)

spoilers killed the chapter for me... 
i just dont want to read the ending any more as it seems boring 
no one dies at the end !


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

in the end i think that SasuNaru won above all pairings

they got the most emotional moment and intense link, then they proceed to pick Sakura and Hinata, yet their children, who look like them, seem to like each other, the result is that SasuNaru won twice , it will live on


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

hussamb said:


> spoilers killed the chapter for me...
> i just dont want to read the ending any more as it seems boring
> no one dies at the end !



Because people dying makes something more interesting.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need to slow down and just observe as I celebrate The Nine Great Gods finally achieving freedom!
> 
> I want GOLDEN pages of the Ghosts of the Sands Shukaku roaming the sizzling deserts...
> GOLDEN PAGES of the Eternal Ember Matatabi resting in the coolest of forests...
> ...



Well, that was pure poetry.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how many posts we would get without the SasuSaku nuke.

It was an explosion of such epic proportions that it might have even dwarfed the Obito reveal.


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

hussamb said:


> spoilers killed the chapter for me...
> i just dont want to read the ending any more as it seems boring
> no one dies at the end !




Neji did. He's still dead.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How would you feel if Kishi REALLY did make SasuNaru canon? Like a real kiss, holding hands and clear sexual attraction.
> 
> Revolutionary?
> 
> Better than NaruSaku?


It would have been stupid considering he made it clear Naruto was straight, but if he left Naruto's sexual preference ambiguous I'd feel better about that ending, because at least Kishi would have been man enough to write what he really wanted. 

I actually prefer NaruHina over NaruSakura, I just thought NaruSakura would happen for the sake of growth of Sakura's character and the moral messages it sends (about Naruto being the underdog who over came things), but Kishi doesn't care about the former it seems and the latter I guess he felt he had done enough with already.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

hussamb said:


> spoilers killed the chapter for me...
> i just dont want to read the ending any more as it seems boring
> no one dies at the end !


Neji died.

The most pathetic death possible.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Mikulia said:


> Neji did. He's still dead.



Indeed.

Super dead. Even Rinne Tensei can't bring him back now.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt has potential. If someone picks on his sister he will fuck them up with a megazord Boltgan


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Let's talk about milf Sakura 


She has boobs now anyone notice?? And lipstick and long french manicure nails..I like


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2014)

I want pages of All The Nine Great Children combining their powers to build a castle...

A castle that can be seen from across the globe!

This castle will house all beasts in the Naruto universe! True unity!!!!!!!!

A mountain must be made aswelll...
Mount...KURAMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

I still cant believe that our rookies are having babies now, it feels like yesterday when we witnessed their struggles in FoD.. oh look how time flies


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Well Obito was going to bring everyone back to life with rinne tensei including Neji but Madara hijacked that train xD


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Well I personally always thought Sasuke should stay single. Characters like him work best as singles. He should fuck random bitches every now and then, I wouldn't mind him boinking Karin once or twice either. On the other hand, it feels like he's degrading himself by being with a piece of shit like Sakura.
> 
> NaruSaku would have been okay, I enjoy shipping together people I don't like. An egotistical asshole and a useless crybaby skank, quite fitting. Not to mention that would kinda be what Naruto wanted. NaruHina ain't bad either in my book, though. This is not a disappointment as big as Harry not getting Hermione, not even close.
> 
> ...



man, this is not a shojo. Enough of this bullshit


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sad, happy, angry. confused, glad and nervous all at the same time, so many mixed emotions, not even sure how I am actually feeling about Naruto ending the way it is.

Well I can't say that I am fully glad to have Naruto end, this wasn't my preferred end since I like most feel the series went downhill after the Pein arc.

As a multishipper/Naruto harem appreciator I am happy with the NH canon, glad they became a thing Hinata fully deserved Naruto's love and those are some cute kids, but at the same time a part of me feels disappointed and a void there won't be a proper conclusion to Naruto and Sakura. I will always have a soft spot for NS (even though I am not a fan of Sakura's character) I will always like it, this is one of the best relationships in the series, all the best qualities I did like about her were shown when she interacted with Naruto so I can appreciate that and most of her negative qualities were shown interacting with Sasuke so I am disappointed in the SS end. Then my favorite crack pairing which had no chance of happening NaruIno, I am just hoping at least ONE interaction between the two will make me satisfied.

Anyway in the end I am first and foremost a Narutard, so watching him with a smile on his face as Hokage... that is enough feels for me to appreciate it. 

God damn I hope the very last page is Naruto and Sasuke at the top of the hokage monument looking down at the village like HashiMadara did in the past, then smiling at each other. I don't want any pairing nonsense in that last scene... just a blissful moment between Naruto and Sasuke...


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That's one peeved NaruSaku.


Iono sis, you don't gotta be invested in pairings to think Sasuke and Sakura's relationship is fucked up.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> man, this is not a shojo. Enough of this bullshit



Always so angry. Get laid please.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I still cant believe that our rookies are having babies now, it feels like yesterday when we witnessed their struggles in FoD.. oh look how time flies



15 years. It was about damn time.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Let's talk about milf Sakura
> 
> 
> She has boobs now anyone notice?? And lipstick and long french manicure nails..I like



I can only assume Salade has been breastfeed all this time, cause Sakura didn't want to give the new jugs, only explanation.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Let's talk about milf Sakura
> 
> 
> She has boobs now anyone notice?? And lipstick and long french manicure nails..I like



her breasts grew but not too much which is a good thing for her in the long run.

poor hinata must be having like 24 back strain an will get saggy when she is older............ like really saggy 

but forget about those basic bitches. salad uchiha exists and will become a dominatrices


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i still didnt get over the fact that Oro died. He could have been a really fun uncle for Salad




Where has it been said that he dies?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Iono sis, you don't gotta be invested in pairings to think Sasuke and Sakura's relationship is fucked up.



I agree...never really endorsed SS when I actually read all the shit he pulled.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone get the feeling that Sasuke's atonement journey is just Kishi leaving another door open for spin-off stuff?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> man, this is not a shojo. Enough of this bullshit



What do you think the spoilers represent, Shounen material?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Anyone get the feeling that Sasuke's atonement journey is just Kishi leaving another door open for spin-off stuff?



Another one of his direct assistants is doing a spin-off series.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> I am sad, happy, angry. confused, glad and nervous all at the same time, so many mixed emotions, not even sure how I am actually feeling about Naruto ending the way it is.
> 
> Well I can't say that I am fully glad to have Naruto end, this wasn't my preferred end since I like most feel the series went downhill after the Pein arc.
> 
> ...


i agree about the last scene

i want them laying on the ground in a similar way they did at VotE, and talking haha


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> her breasts grew but not too much which is a good thing for her in the long run.
> 
> poor hinata must be having like 24 back strain an will get saggy when she is older............ like really saggy
> 
> but forget about those basic bitches. salad uchiha exists and will become a dominatrices


Good luck Boruto. It'll be fun watching you try to tame that one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Even the end of part 1 hasn't turned like this.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto/Oro will try to get himself some Salad. I guarantee it.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Let's talk about milf Sakura
> 
> 
> She has boobs now anyone notice?? And lipstick and long french manicure nails..I like



Not only Kishi gave her bigger boobs but they're super perky


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> It would have been stupid considering he made it clear Naruto was straight, but if he left Naruto's sexual preference ambiguous I'd feel better about that ending, because at least Kishi would have been man enough to write what he really wanted.
> 
> I actually prefer NaruHina over NaruSakura, I just thought NaruSakura would happen for the sake of growth of Sakura's character and the moral messages it sends (about Naruto being the underdog who over came things), but Kishi doesn't care about the former it seems and the latter I guess he felt he had done enough with already.



Wouldn't Sakura's growth work better if she just focused on becoming stronger and more useful for her family, friends and village in general and giving up on romance till she feels she is ready/truly in love?

Why pair her with Naruto for that or with anyone else?

As for Naruto while we got the message that he likes girls Kishi could just make him Bi. Or hetoerosexual AND Sasusexual on denial. Like "I don't like guys...I just like Sasuke" kind of stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Anyone get the feeling that Sasuke's atonement journey is just Kishi leaving another door open for spin-off stuff?



Now I don't want to see it


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

I honestly can't say im shocked with the pairings, nh ss and shikatema where all hinted but i though it woul be more subtle lol

 [YOUTUBE]SAxpAs1Iaec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Good luck Boruto. It'll be fun watching you try to tame that one.


i feel like drawing dominatrix salad fast now


----------



## xer0 (Nov 5, 2014)

How the hell did Sakura and Sasuke get together!?
The love was completely one sided... 

I would have though that Uzumaki Karen, had a better chance.
At least, she was better suited (strong life force) to an Uchiha.

This ending to part 2 blows.


----------



## Greedy master (Nov 5, 2014)

why all of them had to make kids? its so cheesy....and when did their kids managed to grow up so much? the timeline must be really screwed up..also its so funny
all rookies made kids but kakashi and gai still havent made any... LOL generation of virginity


Anyway , are we getting 2 chapters tomorrow?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Once Kishi's gangster/mafia manga flops, he'll return to make the "short series" a long series. He's just left it as a placeholder to come back to since he knows it will attract popularity either way. That's why he's having Kabuto and Orochimaru look suspicious.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't care about naruto "just" becoming hokage. what did he do as such? or is it just gonna show us his irrelevant fodder children? forget about part 3, if i couldn't care about konoha 11 what makes you think i'd give an ounce, a molecule of a shit about their kids?

i'd be more accepting if naruhina had this little thing called development but Narusaku had so many NH wishes it has, can you blame me for being lead to believe that might have been end game?

but i forgot this is the regressed naruto who will beat you up if you disagree with him and thinks obito's the coolest guy ever, you know, the one who messed up his life and killed his *ahem* brother in law not to mention iruka's parents, etc.

naruto punches minato
kushina punches naruto
naruto punches boruto.

its the family that keeps on hitting.  

sakura's development at the beginning of part 2, all thrown out the window. thanks for wasting our time kishit.

designs are horrid and ugly to look at, gaara looks lame as does naruto with his obito bangs.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah there was a comment from someone who leaked the stuff yesterday stating that Kabuto said Oro's "body is dead but he's still around" and before he could answer he was interrupted. Lee and Tenten I think ended up leaving and then they said that Kabuto did an evil smile.
> 
> So looks like Kabuto's back to his shit and the same with Oro.



It looks like Team Snake had all of its members come out of it alive. Sasuke, Oro and Kabuto.

While all of Akatsuki was wiped out. Even Konan wasn't spared despite her lacking any particular "evil" acts.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 5, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> Not only Kishi gave her bigger boobs but they're super perky




She does have that MILFy look to her


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wouldn't Sakura's growth work better if she just focused on becoming stronger and more useful for her family, friends and village in general and giving up on romance till she feels she is ready/truly in love?
> 
> Why pair her with Naruto for that or with anyone else?
> 
> As for Naruto while we got the message that he likes girls Kishi could just make him Bi. Or hetoerosexual AND Sasusexual on denial. Like "I don't like guys...I just like Sasuke" kind of stuff.




Naruto _NEEDS _to be Gaarasexual too. Naruto is obviously not giving up on girls, but for Fuck's sake, Gaara needs and DESERVES some love.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy is that Naruto if it was done by Hirohiko Araki?


----------



## Zethisis (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't believe I'm posting here again.

It's been 3 years since i've even logged in.

Kishi really....did you really write this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad. 

What is this, Dragonball?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh is the dark haired girl with Sakura Salad-chan? I can't believe it this feels like a dream 


Klue said:


> Confirmed, short series coming out Spring 2015.





Shiki said:


> Confirmed, I think



Thank you!!!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What do you think the spoilers represent, Shounen material?



the spoilers represent the manga overall -- which is not a shojo nor a love story -- the future and what happened to the characters. Kakashi Hokage, Gai on a wheelchair etc etc. They had children just because they can make a new generation sequel, just like what happened in DBZ with Bulma having a child with fucking Vegeta (which didnt even make sense). This shit won't be relevant at all in Part 3, which will be a fantasy battle shonen. Not turning into a shojo.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

They really called homegirl "Salad."

I will never stop crylaughing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> Not only Kishi gave her bigger boobs but they're super perky


You did good Sasuke you did good. 


Jeαnne said:


> i feel like drawing dominatrix salad fast now



Just take the model for Bayonetta, give her Sharingan,  and done.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Naruto _NEEDS _to be Gaarasexual too. Naruto is obviously not giving up on girls, but for Fuck's sake, Gaara needs and DESERVES some love.



Gaara will clearly hook up with Matsuri.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I still cant believe that our rookies are having babies now, it feels like yesterday when we witnessed their struggles in FoD.. oh look how time flies



Yeah, problem is now it's like instant babies. No development, just dem babies.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Naruto _NEEDS _to be Gaarasexual too. Naruto is obviously not giving up on girls, but for Fuck's sake, Gaara needs and DESERVES some love.



Nobody wants sand in their vagina!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Yeah, problem is now it's like instant babies. No development, just dem babies.



Yes!  You simplified everyone's complaint, salt, and despair with one brief sentence.


----------



## xer0 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know what's worse, Sasuke and Sakura getting together, or Narutos kid, being called Baruto!?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

No seriously where the fuck is Kankuro


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Yeah, problem is now it's like instant babies. No development, just dem babies.



What, you wanted to see them from newborns onward?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Gaara will clearly hook up with Matsuri.



Pretty sure she was in Gaara's division. And I'm pretty sure she wasn't among those that survived the Meteor.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> kabuto is in konoha?oro will be reborn as one of the kids?
> Oro is still going to end as the true final villain after all??



Who knows but it could be. Oro's just been laying low the entire time it seems. Oro didn't really "die in that way, his body just did. 

I just wonder what body Oro has now. 





Arles Celes said:


> It looks like Team Snake had all of its members come out of it alive. Sasuke, Oro and Kabuto.
> 
> While all of Akatsuki was wiped out. Even Konan wasn't spared despite her lacking any particular "evil" acts.



Yeah which is pretty surprising when you think about it. 





Klue said:


> KyuubiNaruto said another confirmed source said Orochimaru is dead and communicating with Kabuto.
> 
> Kabuto, evil smile.



Yeah Kabuto and Oro's back on their shit. 

I wonder how Naruto and Sasuke will react to this.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No seriously where the fuck is Kankuro


Having sexy time with Temari and Shikamaru.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I wonder how Naruto and Sasuke will react to this.


By casually wiping them off the map if they fuck up.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No seriously where the fuck is Kankuro



He doesn't need a girl, he's got his puppets for the job ck


----------



## Zethisis (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura is such a low self esteem slut for taking back sasuke. That is just horrible.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No seriously where the fuck is Kankuro


turned into a puppet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Yamato and Fat Anko?  okay.

If Salad isn't Sakura's...I'm going to be surprised if she agrees to raise it. Would never expect it from Sakura. Not at all.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I can't care about naruto "just" becoming hokage. what did he do as such? or is it just gonna show us his irrelevant fodder children? forget about part 3, if i couldn't care about konoha 11 what makes you think i'd give an ounce, a molecule of a shit about their kids?
> 
> i'd be more accepting if naruhina had this little thing called development but Narusaku had so many NH wishes it has, can you blame me for being lead to believe that might have been end game?
> 
> ...



So much truth! Salty, but very very true


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> KyuubiNaruto said another confirmed source said Orochimaru is dead and communicating with Kabuto.
> 
> Kabuto, evil smile.



Dead but communicating.  clear as mud.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it me.

Or does Sasuke's daughter look more like Karin than Sakura?


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is he/she from the Chinese forum a troll? 

I mean, Salad not being Sakura's child is just harsh and confirms that Kishi seriously hates Sakura.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2014)

So, will be "Part 3" the single one gaiden or many gaidens (for different characters)?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> <33
> 
> 
> maybe a sex fight



Only Shikamaru and Temari engage in those.  Everyone else is a biter.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Yamato and Fat Anko?  okay.



Fat chicks need wood too.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

kakashi is with shizune?


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Looking back at the influx of these pairings, including the senior ones, I wish some of them were done in the actual manga with build up rather than just leaving it for the epilogue so there'd be less focus on the pairings. Feels like a last minute thing where Kishi thought "Oh shit, i got shit load of characters I introduced but did fuck all with them. Gotta pair em up asap".


This fucking IS the actual manga. They're numbered chapters. Not an epilogue.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Posting in legendary thread


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Yamato and Fat Anko?  okay.



Anko likes the Hashi wood.
edit: fuck, ninjad


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> I guess that clears who will be the antagonist to the new generation in part 3.
> Would be nice to see Oro takes his rightful place as a main villain again.



spoiler fake. same spoiler said earlier today that salad chan is not sakura's kid but also said that suikarin is canon


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

oh copeland that gif makes me said .


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

But why would karin  die anyways, didn't evil said she was alive??


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> spoiler fake. same spoiler said earlier today that salad chan is not sakura's kid but also said that suikarin is canon



it's just because of the looks.this may have confused them.
she clearly calls sakura mom in the panel.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> [YOUTUBE]P9J5tYShNY8[/YOUTUBE]



I am in love with this


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2014)

I get the feeling that the next generation gaiden will be a test to see whether people enjoy it or not if they do I imagine it'll become a fully fledged series.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wouldn't Sakura's growth work better if she just focused on becoming stronger and more useful for her family, friends and village in general and giving up on romance till she feels she is ready/truly in love?
> 
> Why pair her with Naruto for that or with anyone else?


Fundamentally you are correct, but I kind of lost hope for Sakura being an independent women pretty early on and realized she was just a pairing plot mechanism. Therefore if she has to end up with someone it would be better development if she realized that her shallow feelings towards Sasuke (and I can only see them that way, because Kishi has not given any other reason besides him being a pretty boy) as well as the mental and physical abuse he caused her was not the thing she should really be after, but rather should find comfort in someone like Naruto who may not be the best looking guy (especially his older version lol), but has really tried to support her emotionally throughout the series. While Naruto himself would see the fruit of his efforts come to bare, rather than after doing everything he could for Sakura, she still goes for someone who has tried to murder her.



> As for Naruto while we got the message that he likes girls Kishi could just make him Bi. Or hetoerosexual AND Sasusexual on denial. Like "I don't like guys...I just like Sasuke" kind of stuff.


Sure he  could, but I don't think Kishi established him as "Bi", but instead focused on him always going for girls. Again it's just that Kishi refused to have the courage to take ether character to the next step, which seems like a fundementally flawed story to me. I mean if you want to make them "gay" or "bi" go for it; if your too afraid to do that, than make one of them a girl.

Don't make them both men and straight, and be too afraid to play it another way, so you hide behind oh, but their kids got together. It's just stupid to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

As much as I want to believe the chinese poster, I don't think they'll kill Karin like that. 

There's no reason to kill her off as interesting as it would be.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> (so sory for bad english, is not my mother langeage!)
> 
> 
> helo my american friends!
> ...



I have a feeling that this might be a troll, but if not it would be loltastic


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> But why would karin  die anyways, didn't evil said she was alive??



This is why I wish Evil posted in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe thats why salad can feel something about bolt? she inherited karin's sensing? 

cutejuubi might be right


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

If there is a part 3 I know I won't be reading it every week. I will likely wait until its over and read through it all in one shot when I have the time. 

It does peak my interest but not enough to want to keep following it on a regular basis.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I am in love with this



Good, good. Joseph Joestar is the best Joestar.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Fay said:


> Let's talk about milf Sakura
> 
> 
> She has boobs now anyone notice?? And lipstick and long french manicure nails..I like



I just noticed the nails now!!!


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit, I've been laughing non-stop at these spoilers for almost 24 hours, cannot get over how much like a bad fanfiction it is. Tears falling as I fall down in a slow circle and die.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So, is he/she from the Chinese forum a troll?
> 
> I mean, Salad not being Sakura's child is just harsh and confirms that Kishi seriously hates Sakura.



But I would very much approve, because I hate Sakura too


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil wouldn't lead us astray guys. 





But yea...if Sarada isn't Sakura's Kishi will have confirmed he hates Sakura. 



Klue said:


> Fat chicks need wood too.





Chiru said:


> Yamato's got that serious wood. Of course he likes his women thick.




I ain't judgin.


----------



## xer0 (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> spoiler fake. same spoiler said earlier today that salad chan is not sakura's kid but also said that suikarin is canon



Could it be that Salad is indeed Sasuke and Karins' child? 
But now that Karin is dead... Sakura is taking care of her?

That's would make Part 3 a little more interesting... in that, I'd like to know what happened to Karin.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

These past two days have been crazy!!!

Already on the fourth thread.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> This is why I wish Evil posted in the spoiler thread.



all evil did was post that uzumaki x uchiha pic which isn't even true 

aside from the first iteration


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> she clearly calls sakura mom in the panel.



We don't know if Sakura is Salad's biological Mom though.

But anyway. This spoiler seems fake.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

my problem with this spoiler is dead Karin and Kabuto, it conflicts with what has been said around


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Aww jeez let's hope that spoiler is fake.

So Karin probably inseminated herself .


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Hopefully when The mini series part 3 start Bolt will be a fecking fighting genius or something of sort. When you've got Naruto the strongest Ninja in the world as Daddy + sick and insane genes within(Uzumaki, Hyuugan and probably possess some Kyuubi chakra(them wiskers)) then there is no excuses for Kishi to make this kid anything less than a fighting prodigy.

Interested in what they'll do for part 3 with the kid. I assume Bolt will be the main character and Salad(lol at this name ) will probably be the female main lead. The adult will be used sparingly I'm assuming. Maybe we'll see the kids go on some mission. Want to see Bolt and what he'll be capable of.

And of course Naruto got the FTG . Everything is coming together. Naruto Hokage + FTG + Hinata = *SATISFIED*


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Stick with the stuff in the spoiler thread, whatever Juubi was posting was fake.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Good, good. Joseph Joestar is the best Joestar.



24'd


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Fusion said:


> This fucking IS the actual manga. They're numbered chapters. Not an epilogue.



Missed the whole point of my post. I'm saying there should have been development to some of these pairings rather than just pairing them off for the sake of pairing them and creating babies. Did the Raikage and Tsunade have development? Chouji and Karui? Kakashi and Shizune etc? No. If some of these were accomplished much earlier and make it a done deal there would have been less focus on the influx of the pairings.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, for some reason the thought of Sasuke having a child with Karin isn't half as repulsive to me as him having one with Sakura.


----------



## Greedy master (Nov 5, 2014)

are we getting the chapters tommorow?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

I've gotten only three hours a sleep for each of the last two nights, and it's seeming like I might just have to pull a greater feat tonight.  I ain't missin' when the chapter drops.  I just ain't.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Stick with the stuff in the spoiler thread, whatever Juubi was posting was fake.



Someone new just posted though, which is what they are discussing.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Either way, Sakura deserves better than whatever ending she's getting. Lort.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Broseph is Di Molto.


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm tired of all these "spoilers", just give me the chapter already


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Is it me.
> 
> Or does Sasuke's daughter look more like Karin than Sakura?



She does.

I still believe it's Sakura daughter but the resemblance is very peculiar.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

And why does Sai and Ino child look like some ghost with blonde hair


----------



## Kaiyx (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is Sakura still a ninja or is she 100% housewife?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

uncle deadwater with the dead humor .


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey come on! Sasuke having a child with Karin and Karin being dead wouldn't actually be that bad. That conversation between Salad and Sakura would make sense then - it would be a foreshadowing that Sasuke has yet to bang Sakura without protection and "seal the deal" between them.

Another parallel to Dragonball Z, where Vegeta having his first child with Bulma didn't mean absolutely nothing to him, and only after he grew fond of her did he have a second daughter with her.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

VAK said:


> I get the feeling that the next generation gaiden will be a test to see whether people enjoy it or not if they do I imagine it'll become a fully fledged series.



If there was truly a chance of that Kishimoto should've made Shikatai at least a little different from Shikamaru, and have Ino and Sai's offspring not just be Sai with blond hair.


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

told you there will be rape jokes XD


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi just loves Sakura so much Best Main Female Lead Ever xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Aww jeez let's hope that spoiler is fake.
> 
> So Karin probably inseminated herself .


maybe it was Oro attempting to create an Uzumaki Uchiha baby to take over


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

If it ain't from Evil I ain't buying. I know people are trying for a last troll. Good luck.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> all evil did was post that uzumaki x uchiha pic which isn't even true
> 
> aside from the first iteration




It was true, it pointed at Bolt x Sarada.


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Sakura's child looks like an adorable genius like her parents. 

Based on three things: the serious look on the kid's face, the eyeglasses and the stack of books her mom is diligently wiping clean.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Why are people saying Ay and Tsunade are a pair


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

I. 

Am. 

Fucking. 

Done.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

With how fast the fanart started I'm actually surprised this isn't going around as much as the art.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kaiyx said:


> So, is Sakura still a ninja or is she 100% housewife?


Both Sakura and Hinata are probably full fledged shinobi still.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Why would Karin be randomly dead? And didn't we already get contradictory spoilers that she ends up with Suigetsu? I find that a lot more likely.


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is everyone saying Salad looks like Karin? Just because she has glasses? She looks like female sasuke with glasses. Characters who wear glasses don't have to be related. Her smirk was more Sasuke like than anything with a feminine feel.


----------



## Kyarorain (Nov 5, 2014)

It's hard to post anything here because the thread moves so fast, but I just want to read the chapters. I want the spoilers to be true though. :3


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kaiyx said:


> So, is Sakura still a ninja or is she 100% housewife?



She's still got the crest on her forehead signifying that she's gathering and storing chakra.

That would be the ultimate insult tho, Sakura having to become a housewife, but it wasn't her own kid and Sasuke hasn't actually moved in yet.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

jesus why are people taking this fan service shit serious....at the end of the day they're just fucking peices of paper   

who gives a fuck if karui is with choji and raikage with tsunade.

be happy and appreciate shit for once in your fucking lives


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Muah said:


> The fact that Baruto which is a stupid name is seemingly pranking the kage statues despite his dad being a hokage



He's apparently pranking the statue because he's jealous he has to share his dad with the rest of Konoha. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> If it ain't from Evil I ain't buying. I know people are trying for a last troll. Good luck.



Will be hard to troll after Evil's confirmations.



but...


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

is 'salad' ruled out as LeeSaku's kid?

That kid reminds me of Bayonetta so much, I do see the Karin resemblance. Kishi did have both of them in love with Sasuke till the end so it wouldn't surprise me if Sasuke had a polygamist union with both and the kids call them both mom. It becomes Sasuke's way of making peace with both of them but not really invested in either relationship and neglecting them. lol


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> If it ain't from Evil I ain't buying. I know people are trying for a last troll. Good luck.




It's now or never for them.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> jesus why are people taking this fan service shit serious....at the end of the day they're just fucking peices of paper
> 
> who gives a fuck if karui is with choji and raikage with tsunade.
> 
> be happy and appreciate shit for once in your fucking lives


Sis you seem to be taking it more seriously than anybody else currently here.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> Why is everyone saying Salad looks like Karin? Just because she has glasses? She looks like female sasuke with glasses. Characters who wear glasses don't have to be related. Her smirk was more Sasuke like than anything with a feminine feel.



She possesses no traits from Sakura herself. Literally none. Being a girl I thought she would get the pink hair at least.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Chapter should come out already, wanna see Naruto FTG, if it is


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Denial too strong


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's apparently pranking the statue because he's jealous he has to share his dad with the rest of Konoha. If that makes any sense.



Maybe Boruto knows that if he pranks the statues his father will come to stop him?


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

I am still baffled as to why it was necessary to give sakura's child glasses when he has gone over board with making other demon spawns look a copy paste of their parents


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

I knew tumblr would be mining salt.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

new thread? this train just won't stop.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Denial too strong



Their ability to put two and two together to make four is obviously not there.


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 5, 2014)

Gratz ppl for the Part 3 of this Thread!
I havent seen something like this in years..


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Pardon my poor PS skills, but Ino and Sai's child reminds me of that alien in Gugure.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Niccas come on 



It's Sasuke and Sakura's fucking kid.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 5, 2014)

These threads got my chicken seasoned real right. I thank you.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

so now that naruto the hokage  i wonder if shikamaru is right hand man?


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

I also need to see the Naruto's face on the Hokage's mountain. I wonder what look Kishi will use. Though I wanted Naruto to have his Gutsy ninja looks, why didn't Kishi use that? That's how most of us always assumed Naruto would look like once adult. Now he kind of look like adult Obito. Need to see more angles


----------



## Chappz316 (Nov 5, 2014)

I also hold the tiny sliver of hope that this is the Infinity tsukuyomi perfect world.

The pairing feel too forced and obvious  apart from SasuSaku which is basically a crack pairing at this point given how he's treated her.

Oh well, Kishimoto-san giveth, and he can taketh away.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Who wants to see Karin with her nephew Baruto?  I sure as hell do!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe Boruto knows that if he pranks the statues his father will come to stop him?



Yeah that makes sense. 

Baruto will be trying to get his dad's attention so he'll be pulling off these crazy antics. He knows his dad is busy, and Naruto is a great dad so he loves him, but he'll still want attention from his father. Not nearly, not even close, as like Naruto wanting attention to everyone at the start of part 1 but it makes sense in a way. 

I guess it'll be closer to a good version of Sasuke and Fugaku's relationship.


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I am still baffled as to why it was necessary to give sakura's child glasses when he has gone over board with making other demon spawns look a copy paste of their parents



There's a theory going on that she could have possibly inherited the sharingan (and maybe the rinnengan) and it might have fucked up her vision somehow and that's why she have glasses.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's Sasuke and Sakura's fucking kid.



.

Wearing Karin's gar glasses.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Niccas come on
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sasuke and Sakura's fucking kid.




This is the last chance to try to deny Kishi's pairings. It's quite fun to watch.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> She possesses no traits from Sakura herself. Literally none. Being a girl I thought she would get the pink hair at least.




Have you looked at the rest of the Uchihas? Uchiha genes are obviously strong. I hate SS too, but this is just grasping for straws.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> so now that naruto the hokage  i wonder if shikamaru is right hand man?



Yep Shika is the right hand man. He said "let's go" to Naruto as Naruto's doing some paperwork in the Hokage office in one of the pics.

Another pic has Gaara with some drink in front of him so it sounds like he's meeting with Naruto to share the sake once Naruto's become Hokage like he stated in the War.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

people still think it's Karin's kid


----------



## Silenius (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure if anybody else was aware of this, but "allegedly" _Sarada_ means "salad oil/cooking oil/vegetable oil," and that the symbolism behind her name is that, as the first of a new line of Uchiha children, she is supposed to be the "oil that reignites the fires of the Uchiha Clan." 

Not sure how true it is, but given just how crazy people have been going over the idea that her name is simply "Salad," figured I'd post up the alternative that doesn't sound _quite_ as terrible. XD


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Niccas come on
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sasuke and Sakura's fucking kid.



Someone should at least post the full page of this...I want to know what Sasuke is saying in the lower panel


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Mikulia said:


> Does some people actually believe her name is "Salad"? I read some posts and I'm not sure they are just joking like everyone else or they actually believe in that.
> 
> OI EVIL! IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT! lmao



I LOVE IT!!!!!





Or did I say IT, illuminati?​


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Denial too strong




This is such a reach, I almost want it to be true.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> I also need to see the Naruto's face on the Hokage's mountain. I wonder what look Kishi will use. Though I wanted Naruto to have his Gutsy ninja looks, why didn't Kishi use that? That's how most of us always assumed Naruto would look like once adult. Now he kind of look like adult Obito. Need to see more angles



He should have his classic spikes up there but then again, if he does, it's kinda like saying "let's be honest, Lord Hokage, you were at your best at 16 years old"


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, well.

At least none of them appear to be suffering from PTSD or alcohol / substance abuse.

I guess Anko OD'ed on candy & soda a few times and got fat.

But, that's about it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

the problem is the glasses...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Brigade said:


> These threads got my chicken seasoned real right. I thank you.



What the fuck? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah that makes sense.
> 
> Baruto will be trying to get his dad's attention so he'll be pulling off these crazy antics. He knows his dad is busy, and Naruto is a great dad so he loves him, but he'll still want attention from his father. Not nearly, not even close, as like Naruto wanting attention to everyone at the start of part 1 but it makes sense in a way.
> 
> I guess it'll be closer to a good version of Sasuke and Fugaku's relationship.



Maybe Naruto neglects his kids like dumbass Bryke made Aang do to his. :zaku


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

So can anyone tell me was it a regular shunshin no jutsu that naruto used?or was it hirashin?
perhaps takl can translate the sound effects?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

kishimoto is right
he is awful when it comes to writing romance 
this has been nothing but a shallow read


and why did salad hijack karin's glasses


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi gave Sakura Kushina's apron and hairpin so she might be heading to the housewife role. How is that a negative though?

The character is shown dusting her own stack of books. She is still  portrayed as "human" or grounded while still being an intellectual.

Her movie profile describes her as heir to Tsunade's knowledge, will and power. Sakura can't be stupid nor lazy to accomplish that feat.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Fake spoilers obviously! 



Amanda said:


> It was true, it pointed at Bolt x Sarada.



Exactly!!!!




chinesebest said:


> sory late replie, busy on ore fora too.
> 
> 1. karin not live by giving babie, she dead.
> 2. kabuto dead for orichimaru.
> ...



Dude is obvious that you're a troll!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> kishimoto is right
> he is awful when it comes to writing romance
> this has been nothing but a shallow read
> 
> ...



She doesn't have Karin's glasses.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

And how the hell did Temari age that fast. She need some Hachi DNA to slow down the process or something


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> people still think it's Karin's kid



Do you blame them?  She looks just like Karin so its a big fucking tease to people who ship SasuKarin  _I would know._


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Pardon my poor PS skills, but Ino and Sai's child reminds me of that alien in Gugure.


Looking like Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke treats sakura like shit for so long and he just knocks her up and selfishly goes on a redemption walk.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> And how the hell did Temari age that fast. She need some Hachi DNA to slow down the process or something



She looks the same age/a few years older. Sometimes people age bad.

*referring to Iruka


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> So can anyone tell me was it a regular shunshin no jutsu that naruto used?or was it hirashin?
> perhaps takl can translate the sound effects?



Hiraishin needs the kunais right ?


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Who wants to see Karin with her nephew Baruto?  I sure as hell do!


Same here. I actually want to see Karin interact with Naruto. The 2 Uzumaki left and they've never had any interaction


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> She doesn't have Karin's glasses.



lul nvm, they aren't  

but srs sarada looks a bit like karin

wonder what happened to karin and team taka


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Niccas come on
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> It's Sasuke and Sakura's fucking kid.



.

It looks like...

That's the first time Sasuke has touched Sakura in that way?

Kind of like...

[YOUTUBE]zHW5RVvg2v4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Burrito and Salad... these don't mix, they seem like complete opposites in taste, nutrients and appearance... so based on Kishi's track record, I believe they will be canon!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It was true, it pointed at Bolt x Sarada.



People are already shipping the ship results!

There is no end.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> She looks the same age/a few years older. Sometimes people age bad.
> 
> *referring to Iruka



Feck Iruka needs a shitload Hashi DNA, the guy is practically a geezer already


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hiraishin needs the kunais right ?



hmm it can also use seals/tags.
So either he has hirashin or he used minato-lv shunshin no jutsu.
we'll see from the panels once they are out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe Naruto neglects his kids like dumbass Bryke made Aang do to his. :zaku



I'm not sure about that. 

After everything Naruto's been through, I don't think he'll neglect his kid. He might not be able to be there 100% of the time but I think he'll be there.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Burrito and Salad... these don't mix, they seem like complete opposites in taste, nutrients and appearance... so based on Kishi's track record, I believe they will be canon!



I should have worded that differently...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

@maupp

Not even Hashi cells can save Iruka.



Selina Kyle said:


> lul nvm, they aren't
> 
> but srs sarada looks a bit like karin
> 
> *wonder what happened to karin and team taka*



They are all...that's right....dead!


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 5, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> Why is everyone saying Salad looks like Karin? Just because she has glasses? She looks like female sasuke with glasses. Characters who wear glasses don't have to be related. Her smirk was more Sasuke like than anything with a feminine feel.



Because Karin is literally a carbon copy of Sakura in appearance and personality. I never understood how people never got that, but I guess that explains why the people in Metropolis never realized that Superman was Clark Kent.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke new theme song

Fucking Salad


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

The shipping is really strong, so people have already jumped on the Boruto X Salad (Seriously, these kids got some fecking Bizarre names. They got trolled by their parents )


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

The spoiler with Sauce poking the forehead looks so weird to me. It looks like the art is from the veryyyy start of Shippuden. Plus it's the only black and white leaked page... It looks so weird! Sasuke hasn't looked like that in a long time? Dunno.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Temari looks old coz Shikamaru is a lazy fuck and she has to do all the work.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

maupp said:


> The shipping is really strong, so people have already jumped on the Boruto X Salad (Seriously, these kids got some fecking Bizarre names. They got trolled by their parents )




Yup, Bolt x Sarada is already a thing. You can't escape the shippers. 



MissDYay said:


> The spoiler with Sauce poking the forehead looks so weird to me. It looks like the art is from the veryyyy start of Shippuden. Plus it's the only black and white leaked page... It looks so weird! Sasuke hasn't looked like that in a long time? Dunno.




The forehead poking is Evil confirmed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> After everything Naruto's been through, I don't think he'll neglect his kid. He might not be able to be there 100% of the time but I think he'll be there.



I wouldn't expect Naruto to do it either, but didn't we get a spoiler that Boruto does it to get attention? To do what his father did...makes it look like he isn't getting a lot of attention.

Or maybe he's just a jealous brat and is constantly spoiled by Naruto and Hinata.


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

i wonder if hinata sister get the hyuga clan now or the time of clans is over?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Guess we had to get trolled one last time right?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> hmm it can also use seals/tags.
> So either he has hirashin or he used minato-lv shunshin no jutsu.
> we'll see from the panels once they are out.




He prolly sealed/tagged Burrito because he's a total pain in the ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Shikamaru is officially Naruto's adviser which I love. Those guys have a great relationship. 

I look forward to seeing Naruto and Shika have some antics when the series continues next year.





Terra Branford said:


> I wouldn't expect Naruto to do it either, but didn't we get a spoiler that Boruto does it to get attention? To do what his father did...makes it look like he isn't getting a lot of attention.
> 
> Or maybe he's just a jealous brat and is constantly spoiled by Naruto and Hinata.



I took it as Naruto just not being there 100% of the time. I'm not sure if they said Bolt was a mama's boy but who knows. I think he's probably majorly spoiled by his parents personally.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto's daughter looks like a boy lol


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> The spoiler with Sauce poking the forehead looks so weird to me. It looks like the art is from the veryyyy start of Shippuden. Plus it's the only black and white leaked page... It looks so weird! Sasuke hasn't looked like that in a long time? Dunno.



There will be 2 chapters this week:

699 in black and white
700 fully coloured epilogue


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Naruto's daughter looks like a boy lol



What? Take that back you monster!


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe NAruto is using an advance version of the FTG, one that doesn't need seals? I'm really hoping that was FTG though


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone posted somewhere the kanji for Sarada, Sasuke and Sakura and it seemed like her name was close to a type of fusion of their names.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> After everything Naruto's been through, I don't think he'll neglect his kid. He might not be able to be there 100% of the time but I think he'll be there.



yeah Naruto would never neglect his kids. But Sasuke seems like he might. 

Even in the epilogue he isn't interacting with his family and prefers time alone walking around, clearly seem like someone neglecting them. I kind of figured this is how Sasuke would be as a father, resembles close to how Fugaku carried himself.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 5, 2014)

Man fuck this I waited all fucking day for this chapter to drop, I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Whoever it is trying to troll one last time, good job with the first post but it got worse after that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I took it as Naruto just not being there 100% of the time. I'm not sure if they said Bolt was a mama's boy but who knows. I think he's probably majorly spoiled by his parents personally.



It seems more likely than Naruto, a family/love fanatic, neglecting his son. Would be pretty funny if he's a spoiled brat.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I love Naruto & Hinata but their daughter needs some estrogen. 

Mei Terumi better have not ended up with Chojuro.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> i wonder if hinata sister get the hyuga clan now or the time of clans is over?


If Hinata seriously leaves the Hyuuga for Nardo, I'mma be slightly mad, not gonna lie. So far everything about this ending is hilarious and has made the past six years hilarious in retrospect, sans Neji's pointless death.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> So can anyone tell me was it a regular shunshin no jutsu that naruto used?or was it hirashin?
> perhaps takl can translate the sound effects?



Boruto says shunshin


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> yeah Naruto would never neglect his kids. But Sasuke seems like he might.
> 
> Even in the epilogue he isn't interacting with his family and prefers time alone walking around, clearly seem like someone neglecting them. I kind of figured this is how Sasuke would be as a father, resembles close to how Fugaku carried himself.



I really think Sasuke's going to realize he's more like Fugaku than he figured. I'm positive that we'll end up seeing a moment where his daughter gets onto him about never spending enough time with her and Sasuke will realize that while he's back in Konoha, he still has a lot to learn about how to treat his loved ones. 

He's back on the good side but you can't treat your daughter like your Konoha comrades. You need to be with your family. 

Those will be some powerful moments.


----------



## Eir (Nov 5, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Because Karin is literally a carbon copy of Sakura in appearance and personality. I never understood how people never got that, but I guess that explains why the people in Metropolis never realized that Superman was Clark Kent.



..I beg your pardon


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

But yeah, Naruto's kids are quite fucking ugly to be honest.

Like parents like children


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats to Naruto. Looks like he made the right choice. 

The fuck happened with Temari, though? Has Shikimaru been feeding her?

And lolAnko. 

Sasuke's kid looks good unlike the other kids. Those Uchiha genetics saving the clan once again.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> hey i do not wan to hurt pieple. i realy thout you alrieady know this!
> 
> 佐助欧娜佐助 樱花欧娜佐 樱花  佐加良过去
> 
> ...




this post....

are you trying to say that sarada is karin and sasuke's kid? wut? 


this stupid fucking pairing biz.... i dun evn


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Really messed up that Sasuke never got a chance to see his parents. I always thought that would straighten him out.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasuke kid is just a smarty kind of character? By the look of thing she'll probably never awaken the sharingan(she's a woman in Kishi manga and them glasses suggest that she's more of a smart type than incredible fighter). The Sauce need a boy badly, need to keep that Uchiha pride and fighting thirst going on, a smarty girl just doesn't cut it


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> hey i do not wan to hurt pieple. i realy thout you alrieady know this!
> 
> 佐助欧娜佐助 樱花欧娜佐 樱花  佐加良过去
> 
> ...



GOD YES, LET THIS BE TRUE.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It seems more likely than Naruto, a family/love fanatic, neglecting his son. Would be pretty funny if he's a spoiled brat.



I really think the daughter will be more talented in the beginning than her brother and she'll be the one who's less reliant on her parents. Sure, Baruto will be talented but he's going to have to grow at a larger pace compared to his sister. 

Idk why but I just have a feeling the sister will be the genius.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

His english hurts


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Naruto's daughter looks like a boy lol



No she doesn't.   The NaruHina kids and SasuSaku daughter are the best looking ones out of them all.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> But yeah, Naruto's kids are quite fucking ugly to be honest.


All the yute are hideous. So far Sai and Ino's is the worst. Looks like Casper the Ghost in an ill-fitting Wal-Mart wig.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Boruto says shunshin



ok but we know that hirashin was referred many times as shunshin instead of plain hirashin.
can you confirm that the sound effects are matching those of shunshin as well?
I know Takl knows the difference between the sound effects.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

Isn't Temari only 3 years older than Shikamaru? She looks much older.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol Chinese...must be all that smog.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> hey i do not wan to hurt pieple. i realy thout you alrieady know this!
> 
> 佐助欧娜佐助 樱花欧娜佐 樱花  佐加良过去
> 
> ...


its ok 

its not like sasusaku wont happen anyways


----------



## Corvida (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> pieple need understend that sasuke first with karin (the sakura forhad tick miens nothing lool. )... baby cums, karin dead.
> 
> 
> after that, sakura and sasuke luve groews, they becom luvers eventelly. sakura takes care for karin chilren too.
> ...



 Mi jaca
galopa y corta el viento
cuando corre por el monte 
camini-pom pom.-to de Jereeeez


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Please God let this be true.
Let Salad have the amazing combo tsundere of Sauce & Karin.
I want verbal abuse towards Sakura, her pseudo-maid.
please Kishi. Please.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

people actually believing the troll


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> hey i do not wan to hurt pieple. i realy thout you alrieady know this!
> 
> 佐助欧娜佐助 樱花欧娜佐 樱花  佐加良过去
> 
> ...




remember people, dont feed the troll.


----------



## Silenius (Nov 5, 2014)

Posted this a bit earlier, but I highly doubt anyone noticed at the speed these threads have been traveling. In regards to the name of Sasuke's daughter:



> Not sure if anybody else was aware of this, but "allegedly" Sarada means "salad oil/cooking oil/vegetable oil," and that the symbolism behind her name is that, as the first of a new line of Uchiha children, she is supposed to be the "oil that reignites the fires of the Uchiha Clan."
> 
> Not sure how true it is, but given just how crazy people have been going over the idea that her name is simply "Salad," figured I'd post up the alternative that doesn't sound quite as terrible. XD


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

i dunno

sarada seems to have a huge forehead 


still hating kishi for making all women weak love fodders in this shit


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

NARUTO'S DAUGHTER LOOKS LIKE A BOY. Stop denying it . 

Her and her brother have the same face just different wigs. Or maybe it's just Burrito in drag. I like them, don't get me wrong

Ino's daughter is absolute trash. Literally copy and pasting of parts


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

We also need to see interactions between epilogue Naruto and Sasuke. I wonder what their relationship is like after all they've been through


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> ok but we know that hirashin was referred many times as shunshin instead of plain hirashin.



Not really it wasn't. Shunshin is ultra-fast movement, and Hiraishin is space-time teleportation. Minato was very proficient at both, hence any possible confusion.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

why would karin die?

???


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> This much salt is bad for your health, don't do it.


Saves me a shopping trip my dear.


Chaelius said:


> Temari looks old coz Shikamaru is a lazy fuck and she has to do all the work.


That's fucked up.


Hero said:


> His english hurts



His sad attempt at trolling hurts more.

Also, I do believe it is safe to say that just with forehead poke alone Sakura was ready to say "Just take me before you go".


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Really Karin just died. Wow Kishimoto hated that character

Also when the chapter comes out I will edit all of Choji's scenes with Karui so they are accurate and he's just with a giant piece of cake, because there is no way Karui produced the monster that is Cakoji


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Silenius said:


> Posted this a bit earlier, but I highly doubt anyone noticed at the speed these threads have been traveling. In regards to the name of Sasuke's daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

A lot of girls in this series end up being "ugly" in their younger appearance but later on grow into their looks. 

Surely Naruto's daughter will be one of them. I mean you can already tell she's going to be special.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 5, 2014)

You know Naruto kinda looks like the Fourth Kazekage.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> But yeah, Naruto's kids are quite fucking ugly to be honest.
> 
> Like parents like children



Stop hating

Bolt looks like a sayan


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone pls answer about the Mizukage


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Lol Chinese...must be all that smog.



They actually sell jars of fresh air over there


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> why would karin die?
> 
> ???



So that you can have a fucking Sasuke child whose mother isn't Sakura 

Be more appreciative!


----------



## TRN (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> NARUTO'S DAUGHTER LOOKS LIKE A BOY. Stop denying it .
> 
> Her and her brother have the same face just different wigs. Or maybe it's just Burrito in drag. I like them, don't get me wrong
> 
> Ino's daughter is absolute trash. Literally copy and pasting of parts



that's your opinion	

I think they are the best one with sasuke kid


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> why would karin die?
> 
> ???





That's why I don't believe it, among other things. Kishi kills only a handful of characters in an entire frikkin war, and then he randomly kills Karin off-panel? Okay.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Why is SS so upset about the possibility of SasuKarin kid?

Sakura IS a kind girl remember?

even if the kid is Karin's why can't you be happy that Sakura treats her like her own? Also she knows Karin loves Sasuke too, if Sasuke was to hook up with Karin too, Sakura won't stop him she would be understanding since Karin experienced similar pain she did.

Show some sympathy SS, damn share the love. He needs more love 

Plus it opens up for some GREAT and hilarious interactions in the household if Karin is living there too


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

As far as the kids go:

Salad-chan is great
Burrito-kun is ok
All the others are varying degrees of "meh" and "wtf"
Then there's the pasty alien Ino gave birth to after she was abducted by UFOs


----------



## thelonewolf (Nov 5, 2014)

i wonder if naruto will have some of his father voice in him since he   adult now


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> They actually sell jars of fresh air over there



That's hilarious if true.

Chinese are the trolls of Asia that's for sure...now more than the Japanese.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I love Naruto & Hinata but their daughter needs some estrogen.
> 
> Mei Terumi better have not ended up with Chojuro.



You trippin.

This doesn't look like a boy at all.  She's so adorable.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really think the daughter will be more talented in the beginning than her brother and she'll be the one who's less reliant on her parents. Sure, Baruto will be talented but he's going to have to grow at a larger pace compared to his sister.
> 
> Idk why but I just have a feeling the sister will be the genius.



It would be cool if she was overall better than him but this is Kishi we're talking about. 

I hope you are right. I want to see that so bad. <33



Mael said:


> Lol Chinese...must be all that smog.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

anko got fat
best ending 


(i saw dat inosai happenin tho lulz o lawd why are all the next gen kids so fuglay) 



MissDYay said:


> Please God let this be true.
> Let Salad have the amazing combo tsundere of Sauce & Karin.
> I want verbal abuse towards Sakura, her pseudo-maid.
> please Kishi. Please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

>Pulling HIMYM ending on SasuKarin.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Why is SS so upset about the possibility of SasuKarin kid?
> 
> Sakura IS a kind girl remember?
> 
> ...




Karin being used as breeding stock and then coldly killed off to allow another pairing to happen? No, I can't get behind that.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe sai is one of those moon people


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin dying has to be fake> Stop killing dem Uzumakis Kishi (though Karin did come off as a bit annoying in the manga but still)


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 5, 2014)

keks at bitter shippers believing that Sarada is Karin's

oh, man, I think I'll go to sleep now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Karin being used as breeding stock and then coldly killed off to allow another pairing to happen? No, I can't behind that.



Yea, that would just be horrid.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Also taking bets on Karin committed seppaku when Sasuke knocked up Sakura

Edit: Also what are people talking about NaruHina's kid is super Kawaii, and I'm not joking, she is actually one of the best designs of the new children


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Can someone pls answer about the Mizukage



? 

It's confirmed to be Chojuro. He's now the Mizukage. 

I always knew he had it in him. 





Terra Branford said:


> It would be cool if she was overall better than him but this is Kishi we're talking about.
> 
> I hope you are right. I want to see that so bad. <33



Yeah I really hope so. I mean he can grow as time goes on but that girl will probably be better in the beginning.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

I give up for today. It will magically appear on my screen when I wake up in the morning 

Two of manga's ending in one day is too much for my heart, even though I fucking hate how Naruto has become. Either way, I can't drop things without having the torture to actually finish it for the sake of it. I'm weird, I know - I actually read the last 200 chapters worth of Bleach out of boredom and somewhere out of obligation


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> ok but we know that hirashin was referred many times as shunshin instead of plain hirashin.
> can you confirm that the sound effects are matching those of shunshin as well?
> I know Takl knows the difference between the sound effects.



Ah in that case no it's not the same sound effect as Hiraishin


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin is banging Suigetsu


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't we just admire how much of a MILF Hinata became ?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2014)

So let me see if I understood what is going on. Karin and Sasuke had a baby and Karin died and now Sakura is playing the mother role?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> ?
> 
> It's confirmed to be Chojuro. He's now the Mizukage.
> 
> ...



Don't play with my heart~


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm really about to asphyxiate myself laughing

Karin dead
Sakura getting Catelyn Stark'd
Benedict Yamanaka
"Burrito"
"Salad"

I don't even care what's true anymore, honestly cannot handle this thread


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Also taking bets on Karin committed seppaku when Sasuke knocked up Sakura



That's seppuku.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ah in that case no it's not the same sound effect as Hiraishin



That settles it.

As if Naruto could ever learn something so complicated.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin is an Uzumaki and they have a strong life force
hell Kushina didn't die when Kyuubi was taken from her after child birth why do you think Karin will die?

unless someone kills her which is unlikely


----------



## wjames260 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Why is SS so upset about the possibility of SasuKarin kid?
> 
> Sakura IS a kind girl remember?
> 
> ...



This. As the child of a step parent i find it very sweet and lovely that she calls her stepmom "mama."(if the spoiler is true). If not its still pretty sweet.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You trippin.
> 
> This doesn't look like a boy at all.  She's so adorable.



Fucking hideous.

Looks mentally disabled too.


----------



## maupp (Nov 5, 2014)

TRN said:


> that's your opinion
> 
> I think they are the best one with sasuke kid



Bolt looks like a Sayan, Nuff said


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

well if you stop to think, something will need to be resolved between Sasuke and Karin before he can move on to Sakura. Ignore her would be just silly


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ah in that case no it's not the same sound effect as Hiraishin



ok thanks so Shunshin no jutsu it is,


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Don't play with my heart~



Nope, no lie. 

Evil confirmed that Chojuro is now the Mizukage. Our boy did it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i dunno
> 
> sarada seems to have a huge forehead
> 
> ...



I remember you making a thread about how Kishi is shit when it comes to women, and the last thing he does is make Sakura a housewife or a nanny 

Everything came back into a full circle.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Karin being used as breeding stock and then coldly killed off to allow another pairing to happen? No, I can't behind that.



I don't think she is dead, I think they are under one roof living together in a polygamist relationship. It would be entertaining fun both moms bickering and arguing while Sasuke just walks out of the house and let them be. XD

I don't like SS/SK, but this would be some funny interaction I would like to see in Part 3 of Karin and Sakura.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I really hope it isn't him . Mei deserved Kakashi

Also, I'm happy at the fact Tsunade is still alive. Amen. But how is Ohnoki still kicking it?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys need to stop hatting on Narhina's daughter, she has the best character design.

And i'll laugh my ass of if Sasuke got together with Karin before Sakura, as it would somehow make that pairing even worse.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Fucking hideous.
> 
> Looks mentally disabled too.



You trollin.

@Kyuubi Naruto

Wow! Chojuro? Chojuro...really? :amazed 

Now that bit we were discussing about the children needs to be canonized and I'll be golden.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I really hope it isn't him . Mei deserved Kakashi
> 
> Also, I'm happy at the fact Tsunade is still alive. Amen. But how is Ohnoki still kicking it?



Kakashi is with Shizune


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I remember you making a thread about how Kishi is shit when it comes to women, and the last thing he does is make Sakura a housewife or a nanny
> 
> Everything came back into a full circle.



She always wanted to be a house wife.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Man I am still so annoingly disappointed with how Kisuimoto just completely shat on Gai's character so hard. He took an energetic 'can't still in one place' person like Gai and shat on him like he was an after thought. Why couldn't  he bulllshit Gai's recovery with senju cells or let him die with dignity? This leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. Seriously not seeing him being an active ninja and sitting in a hospital is so bad.....Nw he gets pity  visits from Kakashi. So disappointed.  I bet he couldn't have Gai get any more stronger so he had to cut him down,  but no death?


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nope, no lie.
> 
> Evil confirmed that Chojuro is now the Mizukage. Our boy did it.



Post. Direct me to the post lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I'm really about to asphyxiate myself laughing
> 
> Karin dead
> Sakura getting Catelyn Stark'd
> ...



rumor is sakura's on public assistance


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Fucking hideous.
> 
> Looks mentally disabled too.



You should take a look at yourself in the mirror fool


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

thelonewolf said:


> i wonder if naruto will have some of his father voice in him since he   adult now


Probably not. Naruto is a shittier version of Goku, and Goku was played by the same woman throughout the entire series.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn poor Kakashi the guy hasn't aged well.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Kakashi is with Shizune



Wait, so Shizune is two-timing Kabuto? That's just wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> You guys need to stop hatting on Narhina's daughter, she has the best character design.
> 
> And i'll laugh my ass of if Sasuke got together with Karin before Sakura, as it would somehow make that pairing even worse.



Or if this is the thing she "did" .


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Mqn I am still so annoingly disappointed with how Kisuimoto just completely shat on Gai's character so hard. He took an energetic 'can't still in one place' person like Gai and shat on him like he was an after thought. Why couldn't  he bulllshit Gai's recovery with senju cells or let him die with dignity? This leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. Seriously not seeing him being an active ninja and sitting in a hospital is so bad.....t




It really is the most terrible thing he did.

Gai crippled. God. Is it pay back for what Lee went through? Too depressing.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Post. Direct me to the post lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Fundamentally you are correct, but I kind of lost hope for Sakura being an independent women pretty early on and realized she was just a pairing plot mechanism. Therefore if she has to end up with someone it would be better development if she realized that her shallow feelings towards Sasuke (and I can only see them that way, because Kishi has not given any other reason besides him being a pretty boy) as well as the mental and physical abuse he caused her was not the thing she should really be after, but rather should find comfort in someone like Naruto who may not be the best looking guy (especially his older version lol), but has really tried to support her emotionally throughout the series. While Naruto himself would see the fruit of his efforts come to bare, rather than after doing everything he could for Sakura, she still goes for someone who has tried to murder her.
> 
> 
> Sure he  could, but I don't think Kishi established him as "Bi", but instead focused on him always going for girls. Again it's just that Kishi refused to have the courage to take ether character to the next step, which seems like a fundementally flawed story to me. I mean if you want to make them "gay" or "bi" go for it; if your too afraid to do that, than make one of them a girl.
> ...



Why not hook her with Lee for example? Not a bishi, still seemed to love her (given his dream and reactions to her confession to Naruto) and was generally a nice guy.

Or with Sai to show that what matters the most when two guys are good looking is not the superficial part but how one acts. And if Sai fell for her then it could work.

Really all pairings were one sided for most of the time to increase ambiguity and make readers wonder WHICH will become canon.

That said NaruHina and SasuSaku with the little panel time they got in comparison to NaruSaku in part 2 were clear underdogs. And yet...if Kishi was serious about all those hints, parallels and general plot tease which left the paring soooo obvious then why keep those two underdogs? Unless....there was some other purpose for them other than to make it look like NaruSaku is not THAT obvious.

And in part 1 SasuSaku got a decent amount of ship tease. It was only after Sasuke left that Kishi did go overkill with NaruSaku since they were in the same team.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

It's all a fanfiction in disguise.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't. Mei settled


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke's an asshole


----------



## SSGG (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL, if this is all supposed to be Infinite Tsukuyomi, then why is Neji still dead?

Seriously, though, does anyone find it slightly creepy that Naruto and Sasuke happen to have kids that look just like them and apparently end up hooking up?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It really is the most terrible thing he did.
> 
> Gai crippled. God. Is it pay back for what Lee went through? Too depressing.



Trolling 10 Tails power comes at a price.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Kakashi is with Shizune



Pretty sure that came with all of CuteJuubi's almost-definitely fake spoilers. Same as Tsunade and A


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> It's all a fanfiction in disguise.



Let's be honest here. Fanfiction is not this good.


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Mqn I am still so annoingly disappointed with how Kisuimoto just completely shat on Gai's character so hard. He took an energetic 'can't still in one place' person like Gai and shat on him like he was an after thought. Why couldn't  he bulllshit Gai's recovery with senju cells or let him die with dignity? This leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. Seriously not seeing him being an active ninja and sitting in a hospital is so bad.....t



​


----------



## Edo Sensei (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Sakura getting Catelyn Stark'd


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolutely nothing suspicous in 'ChineseBest' giving us the exact same spoilers but with better spellings that CuteJuubi gave us earlier hmmmm???

I find it so sweet that their Chinese Forum has 15 billion online yet he/her is selflessly suppling us with spoilers

Once all the shipping is done, Only Orochimaru will remain....

Ladies and Gentlemen prepare to meet your FV


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> rumor is sakura's on public assistance


Damn, you're still here too?

Here's hoping the end of this jinni comic means escaping from this website.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

I must say Temari also doesn't look to have aged well in that spoiler. She looks sleep deprived or agitated in someway but I do respect her for still dressing like a bad ass kunoichi rather than a housewife.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> ​



If he's crippled for life Kishi should have just killed him off. Would have made it easier on them all, especially Guy and Lee.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

though what if Salad is a result of what Karin did to Sasuke

what if they go on with some plan related to it and it involves she having a kid from him

this would mean that Sasuke would not have been with Karin, but ended up rescuing a child that has his genes after Karin's death


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

If the Yamato thing with Anko is true, then Anko might be pregnant hence why she's so fat. Twins or triplets+, that wood is strong after all. No women of Yamato is gonna deliver just a single child.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 5, 2014)

please someone tell me these leaks are fake. I cant take this much bullshit.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You should take a look at yourself in the mirror fool



I do it every day and I like that I see


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2014)

It's 12 am I've got work tomorrow and I'm still up waiting like a crack addict for the next chapter....


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Why not hook her with Lee for example? Not a bishi, still seemed to love her (given his dream and reactions to her confession to Naruto) and was generally a nice guy.
> 
> Or with Sai to show that what matters the most when two guys are good looking is not the superficial part but how one acts. And if Sai fell for her then it could work.
> 
> ...



That was true till the pain arc in which Hinata's role from that point onward changed completely.
The Naru/Hina was practically hinted at every corner starting from her confession chapter and going forwards.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke's kid look like him and karin


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> If he's crippled for life Kishi should have just killed him off. Would have made it easier on them all, especially Guy and Lee.


Lee will carry on his legacy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Normality said:


> please someone tell me these leaks are fake. I cant take this much bullshit.



The leaks in this thread are fake.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> rumor is sakura's on public assistance



That's just wrong.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

How many years is chapter 700 set after 699?


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Pretty sure that came with all of CuteJuubi's almost-definitely fake spoilers. Same as Tsunade and A



I can't keep up


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> If the Yamato thing with Anko is true, then Anko might be pregnant hence why she's so fat. Twins or triplets+, that wood is strong after all. No women of Yamato is gonna deliver just a single child.



Fuck yeah. That dude is the epitome of fertility


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Damn, you're still here too?
> 
> Here's hoping the end of this jinni comic means escaping from this website.



the countdown is on


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Fucking hideous.
> 
> Looks mentally disabled too.


What the heck is wrong with you? Himiwari looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Normality said:


> please someone tell me these leaks are fake. *I cant take this much bullshit*.



Then you are def in the wrong place.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> I must say Temari also doesn't look to have aged well in that spoiler. She looks sleep deprived or agitated in someway but I do respect her for still dressing like a bad ass kunoichi rather than a housewife.



Shikamaru be hitting that dusk till dawn, he nolazy anymore. she should've been careful what she wished for.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> sasuke's kid look like him and karin



Unfortunately, dumb phrases are inherited in Naruto. 

It's Sakura's kid.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

If Sakura "surpassed" Tsunade, she should have healed Gai


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad x Bolt ship name confirmed: *SALT*


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> How many years is chapter 700 set after 699?



Probably five-six years after the movie (which is two years later).

Just my guess though. No one knows for sure though.



AsunA said:


> Salad x Bolt ship name confirmed: *SALT*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2014)

vered said:


> That was true till the pain arc in which Hinata's role from that point onward changed completely.
> The Naru/Hina was practically hinted at every corner starting from her confession chapter and going forwards.



True words.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Why not hook her with Lee for example? Not a bishi, still seemed to love her (given his dream and reactions to her confession to Naruto) and was generally a nice guy.
> 
> Or with Sai to show that what matters the most when two guys are good looking is not the superficial part but how one acts. And if Sai fell for her then it could work.


I mean it always clearly had to be ether Naruto and Sasuke.



> Really all pairings were one sided for most of the time to increase ambiguity and make readers wonder WHICH will become canon.
> 
> That said NaruHina and SasuSaku with the little panel time they got in comparison to NaruSaku in part 2 were clear underdogs. And yet...if Kishi was serious about all those hints, parallels and general plot tease which left the paring soooo obvious then why keep those two underdogs? Unless....there was some other purpose for them other than to make it look like NaruSaku is not THAT obvious.
> 
> And in part 1 SasuSaku got a decent amount of ship tease. It was only after Sasuke left that Kishi did go overkill with NaruSaku since they were in the same team.


Usually the way it's done is that a story ships 1 pairing in the beginning and then has the hero end up with the girl from that pairing after proving he's the better man. So all of that fits with how it's normally done. Same thing with NaruHina, which would usually be played off as the secondary pairing that just doesn't happen.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

*now i'm wondering what i've done with my life*

why did i read this shit for the last 6 yrs 

kishi wasted all the potential of this manga 

as we got to the ending.... the ending... 

it's like everyone in naruto tripped over bad crack and was conceived through kishi's crack-induced vomit 

today is not a great day 




next time, when someone tells you to 'believe it,'

 don't believe it 




Pocalypse said:


> I remember you making a thread about how Kishi is shit when it comes to women, and the last thing he does is make Sakura a housewife or a nanny : lmao
> 
> Everything came back into a full circle.



i gotta be honest here 

i saw it coming when all the girls started flocking toward dat sausage


but i didn't believe that it would become this bad until now 


then again, i must quote kakashi, the love expert, on all this: 'love don't have to makes no sense'... something like that  



Turrin said:


> You guys need to stop hatting on Narhina's daughter, *she has the best character design.*



don't start this shit now 



> And i'll laugh my ass of if Sasuke got together with Karin before Sakura, as it would somehow make that pairing even worse.





somehow kishi has to make her look like sasuke (dark mysterious look), karin (sharp shifty eyes and glasses), and sakura (huge forehead)


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't handle Naruto'a daughter's name. It's dreadful. I wish she had the byakugan


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2014)

> Probably five-six years after the movie (which is two years later).



Some of these kids look too old for that


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> How many years is chapter 700 set after 699?



8.  The Last is 2 years after the war.  The epilogue is 6 years after that.  So the epilogue is 8 years after the war.

This is what we know so far.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto- Hokage. 
Gaara- Kazekage. 
Omoi- Raikage. 
Kurotsuchi- Tsuchikage.
Chojuro- Mizukage. 

Now that war is over I suspect the Kage will always reflect the generation in control of things. I guess it won't matter, as the series won't go that far into the future.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Unfortunately, dumb phrases are inherited in Naruto.
> 
> It's Sakura's kid.



The one undeniable fact. 



Gilgamesh said:


> Some of these kids look too old for that



Some of them _are_ slightly older with two years from the movie and time from the manga before chapter 700. 7-8 years have passed, most likely 8.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> True words.



NS fans wouldn't be so upset if Kishi gave Naruto a more direct response to her confession after Pain was taken care of.

Not much for pairings, still pleased with NH, but I wish Kishi actually developed their relationship from Naruto's end in the manga.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Why is SS so upset about the possibility of SasuKarin kid?
> 
> Sakura IS a kind girl remember?
> 
> ...



Is polygamy allowed in the Narutoverse?

Really, Sasuke needs to restore his clan real bad....and yet.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke new theme song


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Mei probably didn't step down, Chojuro probably surpassed her and she realized it was time for the next generation to take a go. 

I'm going to guess Darui became the new Raikage but he's just given the title to Omoi. I'm also going to assume that Kurotsuchi has just taken over the Tsuchikage spot as well. 

Basically all of the current Kages will probably be really young. Gaara's going to be the only "veteran" there.





Gunners said:


> Naruto- Hokage.
> Gaara- Kazekage.
> Omoi- Raikage.
> Kurotsuchi- Tsuchikage.
> ...



Exactly.

I like the new Shuffle Alliance. That's supreme youth right there.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> mei not settling i never sad that!
> 
> whie the madnes? in few hour you sie i was right with karin babie.
> 
> ...



shut up you fucking rice cake


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

bummer I think we are spoiling SS's party by implying Sasuke had an illegitimate child with Karin. :/

But in all honesty if that were true SS shouldn't be upset because I know Sakura won't be, she would definitely be sympathetic if Karin did die. Even if it gets confirmed that is SS's kid, many people will continue to point out the resembles of Karin.

Kishi is a cruel bastard, didn't give a child to have a strong resemblance to show some qualities of Sakura.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> sasuke new theme song



WTF did you just link me to?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> Salad x Bolt ship name confirmed: *SALT*





Funny because true


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I can't handle Naruto'a daughter's name. It's dreadful. I wish she had the byakugan


I don't know, "Himawari" is a lot more euphonious than fucking "Boruto."


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> shut up you fucking rice cake



Just tell him to free Tibet.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, I havent read or watched Naruto in years but I gotta read this. This friend.....If half this bullshit is true.... Oh my god. I'm going to be sooo pissed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

No one deserves to tap Mei.


----------



## Jad (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> If Sakura "surpassed" Tsunade, she should have healed Gai



Why didn't Tsunade or Sakura touch Gai and pour the Byakugo seals over his body ala. Sakura did to Obito. Sprinke some hashi cells that can regenerate an entire arm and mix it in with Naruto's ability to regen eyeballs and reverse burnt organs to original state, and presto. Gai being cripple spells PIS PIS PIS ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Is polygamy allowed in the Narutoverse?
> 
> Really, Sasuke needs to restore his clan real bad....and yet.


the possibility of a SasuKarin kid calls attention for the fact that she will be an Uchiha Uzumaki too


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

What's wrong with Himawari? It's a pretty name.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I don't know, "Himawari" is a lot more euphonious than fucking "Boruto."



Himawari is also a Swayzak album.

Funfax.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

If Salad is an illegitimate child....

this forum


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 5, 2014)

Was I the only one who confused Sasuke for Madara when we saw that page he looks almost exactly the same as Madara did in the flashback during the founding of Konoha.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> And i'll laugh my ass of if Sasuke got together with Karin before Sakura, as it would somehow make that pairing even worse.



I think it would be perfect.  It would satisfy both ships.  Sasuke got dirty with Karin and they enjoyed it, then Karin became the bitch that the SasuSaku shippers (well some of them) have warned us about and she was a deadbeat mom, so Sasuke was comforted by the true lord mama Sakura herself and they raised Sarada together and Sarada does not know she was adopted but if she ever found out she would just say "I have one mama and Sakura is her first name".   Then it creates a nice complex background of how she has all these Uzumaki abilities she unlocks and discovers how to control herself.  Karin is out and better off away.  Naruto never learned the jutsu as his mom died.  Sarada masters Uzumaki techniques through self-study.


Yes, I like fanfiction you salty "hater haters"


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mei probably didn't step down, Chojuro probably surpassed her and she realized it was time for the next generation to take a go.
> 
> I'm going to guess Darui became the new Raikage but he's just given the title to Omoi. I'm also going to assume that Kurotsuchi has just taken over the Tsuchikage spot as well.
> 
> ...



I wish we had more female Kage. Like 3 female to 2 male


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What's wrong with Himawari?



It's fuckin' terrible. 



Amanda said:


> It's a pretty name.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> If Sakura "surpassed" Tsunade, she should have healed Gai



y'noe, the whole 'surpass your master' plot's been ditched for over a century now

all kishi cares about is dat dosh 

it's blatantly obvious too that kishi doesn't care about women, because all they're good for is becoming trained cum dumpsters for men 

that women should be patient for men, and support and believe in them no matter what


best of all, i thank japan's on-going imperialistic mindset that still influences ppl like kishi


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I think it would be perfect.  It would satisfy both ships.  Sasuke got dirty with Karin and they enjoyed it, then Karin became the bitch that the SasuSaku shippers (well some of them) have warned us about and she was a deadbeat mom, so Sasuke was comforted by the true lord mama Sakura herself and they raised Sarada together and Sarada does not know she was adopted but if she ever found out she would just say "I have one mama and Sakura is her first name".   Then it creates a nice complex background of how she has all these Uzumaki abilities she unlocks and discovers how to control herself.  Karin is out and better off away.  Naruto never learned the jutsu as his mom died.  Sarada masters Uzumaki techniques through self-study.




Anything that ends with Karin dead is not fine with me. Especially if she's killed off just to make room for another pairing. That would be an all-time low from Kishi in regards to female characters, no doubt.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I need to read this chapter. I'm dying


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Was I the only one who confused Sasuke for Madara when we saw that page he looks almost exactly the same as Madara did in the flashback during the founding of Konoha.



Considering the context of the spoiler, I wasn't confused, but shocked Kishi would take it there.

How lazy of him.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> No one deserves to tap Mei.



So that means Mei deserves to be forever alone?


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm praying Sakura is a house wife. He really paid homage to Kushina with that look


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I need to read this chapter. I'm dying



Too bad they're lazy fucks about releasing it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Considering Might Guy/non-pairings: Maybe using the Hashi cells gave them their limbs back but not function to them? Could be why Naruto's arm is bandaged and why Guy's leg is still injured...and potentially Sasuke's arm. Maybe under the wrapping it looks like Oro's purple arm.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the possibility of a SasuKarin kid calls attention for the fact that she will be an Uchiha Uzumaki too



Burrito and Salad are going to have a great rivalry together that will blossom into love.

Double the Uzumaki and 1/4 Hyuga and 1/4 Uchiha. Their kid would be something else.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin died at childbirth, sakura take care someone else child


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

KISHI DROPPED THE BALL WHEN HE DIDN'T PUT KAKASHI WITH MEI.


Also wtf does he even look like. 700 chapters and no clues yet


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> KISHI DROPPED THE BALL WHEN HE DIDN'T PUT KAKASHI WITH MEI.
> 
> 
> Also wtf does he even look like. 700 chapters and no clues yet



No point in seeing Kakashi's face now. He's an old bastard.


----------



## mistah (Nov 5, 2014)

Where are the chapters already!??!!???


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

man can't they just release these last two chapters already i'm losing my patience


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it will be a couple more hours before we get raw release guys. So long of a wait...so impatient.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

i can't wait for the Boltdaracest


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Tumblr


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Thank you Tumblr





That's just disturbing.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Karin died at childbirth, sakura take care someone else child



Honestly?  I wouldn't mind this for a plot and frankly I was never really an SS fan.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I mean it always clearly had to be ether Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> 
> Usually the way it's done is that a story ships 1 pairing in the beginning and then has the hero end up with the girl from that pairing after proving he's the better man. So all of that fits with how it's normally done. Same thing with NaruHina, which would usually be played off as the secondary pairing that just doesn't happen.



Yeah, but in part 1 NaruSaku got just as much ship tease as SasuSaku. One could argue that moments like that one during the chuunin exam when Sakura was willing to fail for Naruto's sake were also NaruSaku tease from Sakura's side. And Naruto so obsessed with Sakura in general while Sasuke was rather...moderate in that aspect even if some hints were there.

Hardly an underdog pairing even then for NaruSaku.

So it would hardly look like Naruto did overcome an impossible obstacle to win after an epic shipping confrontation.

And with part 2 being so loooong and NaruSaku being thrown since the very start of part 2....and YET keeping Sakura's love for Sasuke somehow. What would be the point really?

Regarding NaruHina she was arguably even more of an underdog than SasuSaku as she was presented as a minor character with very little interaction time with Naruto even back in part 1.

So why? Why keep those underdogs if NaruSaku looks so strong from the go and only getting stronger once part 2 starts. It was on equal ground with SasuSaku in part 1(maybe slightly losing on the shipping moments) but hardly looking like the hero doesn't look like he stands a chance to get the girl he loves.

Anyway there were some hints that kinda implied that Sasuke might feel something for Sakura too...or at least consider her enough of a dear comrade to eventually develop something more for her given time.

Guess Kishi tried to be a bit original/shocking/whatever with not letting the obvious MC hooking with main female tsundere character like it happens in countless mangas.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

mistah said:


> Where are the chapters already!??!!???





Dynamie said:


> man can't they just release these last two chapters already i'm losing my patience



Chapter(s) will arrive on Thursday morning. The release schedule changed a month or two ago.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

if karin dies well fuck


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Anything that ends with Karin dead is not fine with me. Especially if she's killed off just to make room for another pairing. That would be an all-time low from Kishi in regards to female characters, no doubt.



When I said "deadbeat mom" I mean she is abusive, cruel,  and does not love her child and wants Sasuke to take care of it.

This is not even the way I see Karin.

But for the sake of destroying a character's dignity to satisfy another ship, would it happen?  Maybe

Did Kishimoto have Karin think "Oh Sasuke I have to get him - No...I don't care for him anymore" only to turn her into a hot and cold psycho shortly after that? Most definitely.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I really hate Ino's kid. We should have saw the Sai thing coming because he really is a black market Sasuke .


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara's design got fucked so bad


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> Salad x Bolt ship name confirmed: *SALT*



God bless.


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Nov 5, 2014)

So Anko is fat? Well, for being 45-50 years old, she looks so damn fine.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I'm praying Sakura is a house wife. He really paid homage to Kushina with that look



lol

this sounds like a sarcastic post to me


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Usually the chapter comes out about ~7-8 AM eastern time on Thursdays.  I'm hoping we get it a couple hours earlier than that tonight because I'm going to be dangerously close to passing out if I have to wait that long.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Chapter(s) will arrive on Thursday morning. The release schedule changed a month or two ago.



I'm assuming Thursday morning EST because it's already morning over there in Tokyo?


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> No point in seeing Kakashi's face now. He's an old bastard.



It's only 6 years after the end of the war. Old bastard? I dont think so.


----------



## EdLarc (Nov 5, 2014)

where could I get the raw of this last two chapters? (when they're already released obviously)


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Gaara's design got fucked so bad



One look and I laughed.  It's worth it for the laugh because here he was a euphoric bloodthirsty psycho and now look at him.  He went to prep school.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Gaara's design got fucked so bad



The long term effect of TNJ. He looks like a complete tool now.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm disappointed with Kakashi, he can do much better than Shizune, heck he should have tapped Mei instead.
Well, Kishimoto said he wants to focus on Kakashi more, so I guess  he can always have an affair.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Just realized Gaara looks like a redheaded version of that main character from Warm Bodies...


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara always had one of the best designs now that is all changed kishi ugh


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

in the end,


kishi fucks it all up


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

But yeah, Mei would have been a fine trophy wife for Lord Kakashi 

Shizune is so fucking plain. Well at least she probably doesn't give Kakashi any shit so he tolerates her


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Drums said:


> It's only 6 years after the end of the war. Old bastard? I dont think so.



Time skip for the movie is at least two years. And Naruto's kids are older than four.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Karin is banging Suigetsu



Very happily, I am sure


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> in the end,
> 
> 
> kishi fucks it all up



Kishi is not Araki whether you want him to be or not.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> lol
> 
> this sounds like a sarcastic post to me



I really hope she let go of her ninja skills. I really do


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Burrito and Salad are going to have a great rivalry together that will blossom into love.
> 
> Double the Uzumaki and 1/4 Hyuga and 1/4 Uchiha. Their kid would be something else.




What to name that kid?  I want to see pictures already


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

This proves it.

The Naruto fandom is the dumbest of them all. 

she lets sasuke fuck her, gives her child to sakura and then marries suigetsu.  Her child would definitely say "shannaro!"


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time skip for the movie is at least two years. And Naruto's kids are older than four.



Might be movie is 2 years and manga skip is 8 years. They don't look any older than 7-8, or at least for Naruto's kids.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 5, 2014)

If sage mode kabuto gets his assed kicked by a bunch of kids  i am done.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why didn't Tsunade or Sakura touch Gai and pour the Byakugo seals over his body ala. Sakura did to Obito. Sprinke some hashi cells that can regenerate an entire arm and mix it in with Naruto's ability to regen eyeballs and reverse burnt organs to original state, and presto. Gai being cripple spells PIS PIS PIS ALL DAY LONG.



Maybe Guy wanted to keep this wound as a reminder of how important it was to him to protect those he holds dear(like Lee).

Or Hashi's cells were not compatible with him. 

And Naruto lost his miracle healing seal.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> I really hope she let go of her ninja skills. I really do



What ninja skills?


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Tumblr is killing me lol


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara's new design looks odd to me.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 5, 2014)

I lol'd at Gaara's "good boy" look.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Why didn't KakaMei or MeiShi happen


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

guys guys... what if the "........ but then he still... has something in common with me..." is actually about the fact that they are both half uzumakis?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

EdLarc said:


> where could I get the raw of this last two chapters? (when they're already released obviously)




We'll usually have to wait for a while after the translations for the raws. A few days. They'll be posted somewhere, perhaps the fan translations section. Come back then.


----------



## mistah (Nov 5, 2014)

YYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!  couple more hours!! LOL




Shiki said:


> Thank you Tumblr





ItNeverRains said:


> Usually the chapter comes out about ~7-8 AM eastern time on Thursdays.  I'm hoping we get it a couple hours earlier than that tonight because I'm going to be dangerously close to passing out if I have to wait that long.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> xxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
> 
> scan out china.. confurmed: babie is not sakura, but karin... sakura now with sasuke but babie from dead karin xaxaxaxa
> 
> tod you sow! how can i pud pictires hier?! xaxa told it!




Pics or didn't happen. Use the


----------



## Drums (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time skip for the movie is at least two years. And Naruto's kids are older than four.



Which means 6 years could be more or less precise.


----------



## catavecino (Nov 5, 2014)

would be fun if konohamaru is the teacher of new inoshikacho in part 3


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

naruto is abusive to his kid 

i can't


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Why didn't KakaMei or MeiShi happen



Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> guys guys... what if the "........ but then he still... has something in common with me..." is actually about the fact that they are both half uzumakis?



Shut up Jeαnne, damn!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Gaara REALLY looks similar to Kanji from Persona 4 Golden in the Golden Epilogue IMO. Sans glasses of course and without those dark shadows on Gaara's eyes.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure if the KakaZune rumors are even true, tho


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

idk why kishi said he won't make shikamaru have any love interest/love plot when he clearly marries temari


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> naruto is abusive to his kid
> 
> i can't





Based on what?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> xxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
> 
> scan out china.. confurmed: babie is not sakura, but karin... sakura now with sasuke but babie from dead karin xaxaxaxa
> 
> tod you sow! how can i pud pictires hier?! xaxa told it!


Don't troll me I want this to happen as a Sakura and SS hater.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time skip for the movie is at least two years. And Naruto's kids are older than four.



chapter 699 -  3 years - movie -  chapter 700.

Let's assume the oldest child (by the looks I say it's  Sasuke's daughter) is 8 years old and they conceived her 1 year after the events in the movie, that gives us 9 years.
So 12 years passed. As of chapter 699 Kakashi  is 30 years old, which gives us 42 years. 
By any means,  he's still young.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> xxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
> 
> scan out china.. confurmed: babie is not sakura, but karin... sakura now with sasuke but babie from dead karin xaxaxaxa
> 
> tod you sow! how can i pud pictires hier?! xaxa told it!



You shut the fuck up this instant. I really want this to happen now, and I'm not getting sorely disappointed over your ass


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> guys guys... what if the "........ but then he still... has something in common with me..." is actually about the fact that they are both half uzumakis?


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Boiiiiii, lissen. If Salad really is Karin's child.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> What to name that kid?  I want to see pictures already



Not sure but I think if we look through a Taco Bell menu we might come up with a good name for Burrito and Salad's kid. 

Kids name might be Chipolte and wears his grandfathers Poncho


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> idk why kishi said he won't make shikamaru have any love interest/love plot when he clearly marries temari



Maybe they come to a mutual agreement to create offspring.

You don't have to be married or be in love to get it on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

What is with 699 raw? No ending the the battle? No ending to the war? Where's all the result?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> Why is SS so upset about the possibility of SasuKarin kid?



Nobody is upset. Everybody is mocking you shits for being either delusional or stupid.

This is reaching Harry Potter fandom levels. Where people were saying Hermione's kids were Percy's for some retarded reason I don't even remember anymore.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> guys guys... what if the "........ but then he still... has something in common with me..." is actually about the fact that they are both half uzumakis?



Oh please that's pathetic.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> Don't troll me I want this to happen as a Sakura and SS hater.




It would be worse to Karin, to be honest. Sure, SS would get trolled too, but it would still be alive and canon. Karin would be killed to make room for SS.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Why didn't KakaMei or MeiShi happen



MeiShi?

MeiShino?
MeiShikamaru?
MeiShizune?


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't care much for pairings. My ideal epilogue is just showing what each of them are up to. For example, maybe the epilogue ends where Naruto has just passed his Jonin exams and he gets called to Kakashi's office. Kakashi then tells him that he wants him to be the Hokage. Not only would we see Naruto with the Konoha vest, we would see him being appointed Hokage. Last panel is him being crowned/throned.

Ideal ending.

Heck, even better, Hokage Naruto and Sasuke are standing at the cliff that Hashirama and Madara stood at before Konoha was made. They say a few words and the series ends. But hey, this is the real world. Everything is a money making scheme. I should have known nothing is really done, soon we'll have Breaking Bad with Walt Junior and... fuck it, that guy from the car wash.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> I'm disappointed with Kakashi, he can do much better than Shizune, heck he should have tapped Mei instead.
> Well, Kishimoto said he wants to focus on Kakashi more, so I guess  he can always have an affair.



Perhaps marriages between village leaders are discouraged? Even formal leaders.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> KISHI DROPPED THE BALL WHEN HE DIDN'T PUT KAKASHI WITH MEI.



Ugh, I was actually looking forward to this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

What raw? All I see is the same pics which have been uploaded before + fan art.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad can't be Karin's child. That'd be some Kubo-level trolling


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

I FEEL like most people saying "Salad" is Karin's kid are either trolling or think it's hilariously awesome and love talking about it. Kishi doesn't have the man-nads to do something so scandalous, so it's obviously not gonna happen.

Even though it would be epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> that doesn't make any sense ...
> 
> And Sasuke x Karin never was thing in the first place.


tell me how it doesnt make sense


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> What is with 699 raw? No ending the the battle? No ending to the war? Where's all the result?



Link me...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashi hardly looks different besides longer eye wrinkles, like Madara had. He doesn't look that old.  Then again his damn mask is still in the way. 

Gai didn't age well, tho.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> that doesn't make any sense ...
> 
> And Sasuke x Karin never was thing in the first place.



Well, Sakura's interest in Sasuke had been portrayed as just as one-sided as Karin's


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Nobody is upset. Everybody is mocking you shits for being either delusional or stupid.
> 
> This is reaching Harry Potter fandom levels. Where people were saying Hermione's kids were Percy's for some retarded reason I don't even remember anymore.



I wasn't there for it. I wish I could have seen the denial/shitstorm.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

It would be a great twist and rustle SS jimmies...but that'd be the only reasons I'd entertain the notions.  Aside from that, writing is on the wall about SS.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Sell, Sakura's interest in Sasuke had been portrayed as just as one-sided as Karin's



Forehead poke makes all the difference, apparently.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Nobody is upset. Everybody is mocking you shits for being either delusional or stupid.
> 
> This is reaching Harry Potter fandom levels. Where people were saying Hermione's kids were Percy's for some retarded reason I don't even remember anymore.



Lol figured as much I would get a neg from the most butt hurt SS fan. lol

I am just having some fun but damn how sensitive are you to get your jimmies rustled this easily?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> KISHI DROPPED THE BALL WHEN HE DIDN'T PUT KAKASHI WITH MEI.




I didn't realize I wanted it until now...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Link me...



Spoiler thread.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Based on what? : huh



he thwacks his kid on the head

i don't think that even iruka did that to him... 

then again, this might mean that naruto took kushina's role, somewhat 




Sage said:


> Not sure but I think if we look through a Taco Bell menu we might come up with a good name for Burrito and Salad's kid.
> 
> Kids name might be Chipolte and wears his grandfathers Poncho : LOS




and the next kid's name is taquito 





Terra Branford said:


> Maybe they come to a mutual agreement to create offspring.
> 
> You don't have to be married or be in love to get it on like Donkey Kong.




it's just... it was so obvious that there's gonna be shikatema 
i guess that's why kishi denied it?
but srs, he's an awful writer


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Totally in the "hoping Salad is Karin's kid" camp now.

My god that shitstorm would be a sight to behold.  And it would actually be a surprising twist, to boot.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> It would be a great twist and rustle SS jimmies...but that'd be the only reasons I'd entertain the notions.  Aside from that, writing is on the wall about SS.



Oh great. This is when it all starts going down hill for SS.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Spoiler thread.



i think that it could've been ch 700, but got misplaced as 699


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Totally in the "hoping Salad is Karin's kid" camp now.
> 
> My god that shitstorm would be a sight to behold.  And it would actually be a surprising twist, to boot.



Exactly!  To see something of that caliber would be extraordinary buttflustering!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Did a mod delete Selina's Kyle's " 699 raw" post on the spoiler thread just now? It's not there anymore.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Well, Sakura's interest in Sasuke had been portrayed as just as one-sided as Karin's



Nope. Sasuke loves Sakura hence why they got together and had a kid.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke killed karin?


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishimoto is not making Sasuke's daughter an orphan, lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe its the shocking end


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It would be worse to Karin, to be honest. Sure, SS would get trolled too, but it would still be alive and canon. Karin would be killed to make room for SS.


As far as I'm concern both SK and SS are equally shitty. But Sakura would still be second choice and raising another woman's baby. It would show that Sasuke is only settling for her and she is nothing more than the glorified babysitter with benefits. If he truly is a deadbeat that adds to it.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh great. This is when it all starts going down hill for SS.



Nothing personal, Terra.

Schadenfreude is just a very precious commodity.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Did a mod delete Selina's Kyle's " 699 raw" post on the spoiler thread just now? It's not there anymore.



It was a link to a site which posted all of the images we already have. 

Selina about to feel my neg cock of justice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Eh I would not be surprised if the battle stuff was never wrapped up. The one page we've all seen of 699 has Sasuke and Sakura wearing different clothing, after all...


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow these threads are going fast


----------



## XzNewtypEzX (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Did a mod delete Selina's Kyle's " 699 raw" post on the spoiler thread just now? It's not there anymore.


It wasn't really the raw tho. Just the spoiler pics...


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe its the shocking end


Yeah, nothing better than an UzumakiUchiha - Uzumaki i*c*st.
wtf


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Pics or didn't happen. Use the


----------



## Mikulia (Nov 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that wants KonoHana (KonohamaruxHanabi) to bge a thing?


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I didn't realize I wanted it until now...



Their babies . Power couple. 

Uniting villages


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Did a mod delete Selina's Kyle's " 699 raw" post on the spoiler thread just now? It's not there anymore.



yeh they did those dicks lul

i'll just repost the link

it's the same old shit that the guys at the spoiler thread posted, except it has sasuke's face 

last page of Ch. 686


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Mikulia said:


> Am I the only one that wants KonoHana (KonohamaruxHanabi) to happen?



I think you're the only one that cares.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

who would have thought that the biggest source of speculation and discussion of the final chapter would actually be Sasuke's daughter


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kishimoto is not making Sasuke's daughter an orphan, lol.



I think orphan would suit better if Sasuke and Karin were involved. 



Mael said:


> Nothing personal, Terra.
> 
> Schadenfreude is just a very precious commodity.




I'm holding you personally responsible if it happens. Your ass will be grass, pal.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh great. This is when it all starts going down hill for SS.


The fact that Kishi might manage to make it worse doe.

I don't care for Karin, but killing her off pointlessly would be a new low. And I've come to like Sakura, so this disrespect, kmt. Her ending is awful no matter how you'd like to look at it.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Im just rooting for Sasuke to pull two females. He Seriously needs to revive the uchiha clan and needs to birth multiple heirs. Im surprise Ino didn't tag along. I bet she regrets the pale Sauce clone.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> yeh they did those dicks lul
> 
> i'll just repost the link
> 
> ...



We have the Sasuke face image.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> His spoilers are just as canon as Sasuke being actually Naruto's son from the future.
> 
> And he is about as much chinese as Naruto is black.
> 
> If one has to troll, today would be the day LOL




I'm still waiting for him to provide the pics.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

oh shit gaara nightmare fuel


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

lul nvm i see sasuke's face in the spoiler thread i missed that  

yeah don't bother going to that link, guys 

it's just the same old shit from spoiler thread


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm holding you personally responsible if it happens. Your ass will be grass, pal.



See now I have to.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction. 

1) The business with Neji. 

Basically it represented Naruto understanding Hinata for the first time, and Hinata revealing that she always understood Naruto. Kishimoto could have gone down the route of having Hinata simply say "Good luck Naruto" but he went out of his way to have the character provide Naruto with the reassurance he needed when his confidence was at an all time low. 

2) Her interference against Pein. 

Unless I'm mistaken (I don't think I am), Hinata telling Naruto she loved him was the first time he heard such words; the second time was a false confession and the third time was from his mother. For individuals that can connect the dots, it should have been obvious how he would process things in time. People point towards him not giving Hinata an immediate response without considering the concept of someone loving him is alien to him and that a lot was going on at the time. 

3) Her involvement in the war arc. 

It starts with him acknowledging her strength, reassuring her and remembering her actions against Pein. You also have her reassuring him when he was at his lowest point after the death of his comrade. 

You look at her involvement, it occurs at pivotal points in his development. (Chounin arc, battle with Pein and The War arc). It can be argued that she wasn't used enough but it can also be argued that she was present when it mattered most. 

If Kishimoto had no intention of pairing the two together, she wouldn't have been his emotional support on more than one occasion and she most definitely wouldn't have been the first character to express feelings of love towards him.

Out of all of the pairings in the series, that one was most obvious. The only doubt was Kishimoto being Kishimoto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Im just rooting for Sasuke to pull two females. He Seriously needs to revive the uchiha clan and needs to birth multiple heirs. Im surprise Ino didn't tag along. I bet she regrets the pale Sauce clone.


i was always a supporter of SasuHarem

he should get Mei, Ino, Sakura, Karin, all preg


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> who would have thought that the biggest source of speculation and discussion of the final chapter would actually be Sasuke's daughter



Can u front. She doesn't look like Sakura at all and with the glasses on....and sakura doesnt have classes and sasuke genes should of cut that nonsense out. I wouldn't put it pass Sasuke leaving Sakura for not producing an child capable of awakening the doujutsu. You Lack......Child Support


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> who would have thought that the biggest source of speculation and discussion of the final chapter would actually be Sasuke's daughter



If Kishi had a real set, it would have been daughters. One with Sakura, Ino, and Karin.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

XzNewtypEzX said:


> It wasn't really the raw tho. Just the spoiler pics...





Klue said:


> It was a link to a site which posted all of the images we already have.
> 
> Selina about to feel my neg cock of justice.



Yeah, and this.



Selina Kyle said:


> yeh they did those dicks lul
> 
> i'll just repost the link
> 
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i was always a supporter of SasuHarem
> 
> he should get Mei, Ino, Sakura, Karin, all preg


Man I am abit jelly of Chouji pullin da chocolate thunder. Would have been soo dope to have a Black Uchiha.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter looks and sound pretty damn badass and stylish. I love the hair. Fitting for SasuSaku.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

WHAT fuckery is this? The raw is just the spoilers in 4 pages then the rest of that chapter and completly the other are just coloring of old shit


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

The fact he's an Uchiha doesn't exclude the chances of eye defects, and outside the glasses the girl doesn't look like Karin at all. If anything it's a female version of Sasuke.
One ought to consider that the glasses  might be cosmetic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction.
> 
> 1) The business with Neji.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm saying. 

I wasn't even in on the pairing stuff and yet I could easily see it. Why people assumed that NaruSaku would actually happen compared to NaruHina is beyond me. Idk, maybe they don't like Sakura getting with Sasuke considering he's been shitting on her the whole time and she deserves better. At the same time, Naruto deserved to be with someone that actually cares about him. It would have been a slap in the face had he gotten with Sakura instead of Hinata. Hinata's been putting in work. 

Hinata and Sakura had to at least get what they wanted. I mean it's not like they're winning any battles guys, am I right? 

Yeah.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

just forget about the link 




Gunners said:


> Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction.
> 
> 1) The business with Neji.
> 
> ...




i have so much problems with hinata... 

so much...


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Last few chapters use to come out around this time today, right or abit later???


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> The fact that Kishi might manage to make it worse doe.
> 
> *I don't care for Karin, but killing her off pointlessly would be a new low. *And I've come to like Sakura, so this disrespect, kmt. Her ending is awful no matter how you'd like to look at it.



I agree entirely. It wouldn't even be funny, just sad.



Mael said:


> See now I have to.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> who would have thought that the biggest source of speculation and discussion of the final chapter would actually be Sasuke's daughter



I was pretty sure the last chapet would be around pairings and anything related to that so I'm not really that much surprised about that to be honest..


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

Well can't say i was surprised with any of the pairings, only exception being ChojixKarui, that one was definitely a lolwut moment. Some of the kids designs range from meh to good, none really stand out though.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> This proves it.
> 
> The Naruto fandom is the dumbest of them all.
> 
> she lets sasuke fuck her, gives her child to sakura and then marries suigetsu.  Her child would definitely say "shannaro!"



You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Hinata has put in WORK. 

Getting pregnant by Naruto was her S rank mission all along


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nope. Sasuke loves Sakura hence why they got together and had a kid.



Gotta love that logic. Especially how much Sasuke has to say here


----------



## silmaril (Nov 5, 2014)

Arghh I just want the chapter already... these spoilers are making my head explode


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nope. Sasuke loves Sakura hence why they got together and had a kid.



Yeah, that must be why he attempted to murder her on more than one occasion


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Njaa said:


> Well can't say i was surprised with any of the pairings, only exception being ChojixKarui, that one was definitely a lolwut moment. Some of the kids designs range from meh to good, none really stand out though.



Chouji was the wildcard player.  He couldn't let Shikamaru have all the foreign land fun.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's what I'm saying.


I don't know, it seems like it was pretty obvious.


----------



## mistah (Nov 5, 2014)

Reading between the lines people!! it was miles ago already lol



Gunners said:


> Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction.
> 
> 1) The business with Neji.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> who would have thought that the biggest source of speculation and discussion of the final chapter would actually be Sasuke's daughter



Reminds me of the Zuko Daughter "leak" (wasn't real obviously) that sparked days of discussion in the Avatar thread and across the internet.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Last few chapters use to come out around this time today, right or abit later???



Hmm, can't remember.

Before the current average time it used to be ~2-3 AM EST Wednesday morning.  And then to prevent that shit Jump start shipping its magazines out later or something, and then we started getting them ~7-8 AM EST Thursday morning.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Last few chapters use to come out around this time today, right or abit later???



Last week was a Saturday release. But prior to that, we would expect the chapter roughly 10-12 hours from now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> I was pretty sure the last chapet would be around pairings and anything related to that so I'm not really that much surprised about that to be honest..


would it be about ppl guessing who is the mother of his child even after knowing he is with Sakura though


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Sasuke's daughter looks and sound pretty damn badass and stylish. I love the hair. Fitting for SasuSaku.



Not really fitting, because Sakura is neither badass nor stylish. 

Oh please, let it be Karin's child, I would sooo love it for sooo many reasons


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Last few chapters use to come out around this time today, right or abit later??? : catroll




it'll come 


later 





Circe said:


> The fact that Kishi might manage to make it worse doe.
> 
> I don't care for Karin, but killing her off pointlessly would be a new low. And I've come to like Sakura, so this disrespect, kmt. Her ending is awful no matter how you'd like to look at it.



killing karin would be a new low

especially when karin already proved herself to be a versatile survivor 


the opposite happened for me with sakura

i was neutral toward sakura when the series started

started to like her later 

as the war arc progressed, i started to hate sakura more and more because as sasuke said, she's 'damn annoying.' 

i tried to respect her, and like her back, i rly tried 

it doesn't work anymore


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

We're so spoiled 

We actually read it before the Japanese are able to. Imagine that we actually have to *wait* till Monday/Tuesday next week


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> tryd 3 times, can not upload scans china...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> no chinaman hier who can translat!? or somione who explain me for pics upload!
> 
> ...





I said pics or didn't happen. 

Again, use the


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 5, 2014)

Well at least Konohamaru , Shikamaru, Sasuke and Kiba look cool all the others are


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Guess we're still on hold.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction.
> 
> 1) The business with Neji.
> 
> ...



Good post Gunners. Especially the end. lol


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> tryd 3 times, can not upload scans china...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> no chinaman hier who can translat!? or somione who explain me for pics upload!
> 
> ...



Hmmm I see...well as long as you acknowledge that the Spratley/Senkaku islands are not yours then we can all get along here.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> We're so spoiled
> 
> We actually read it before the Japanese are able to. Imagine that we actually have to *wait* till Monday/Tuesday next week



Nah.  If we can get it leaked early online, don't you think that they do too?  And they don't have cleaning/translation times.

I mean, we get it before the official release, yeah.  But who's got time for that?


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> We're so spoiled
> 
> We actually read it before the Japanese are able to. Imagine that we actually have to *wait* till Monday/Tuesday next week



Yeah we truly are blessed. I even got my Playstation 4 months before the Japanese did 

we get all their stuff first!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Nah.  If we can get it leaked early online, don't you think that they do too?  And they don't have cleaning/translation times.
> 
> I mean, we get it before the official release, yeah.  But who's got time for that?



Yes, they have it. I saw a few (screenshots of) communities talking about it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> I don't know, it seems like it was pretty obvious.



It's not like Kishi is even great at romance in the first place. I'm not sure who said it but a while back someone was parading around saying that NaruSaku was going to happen because Naruto would surpass Jiraiya and, considering he surpassed Jiraiya, he'd do something Jiraiya couldn't do that and that's get his dreamgirl Sakura. They then said that Naruto would change Sakura and in turn they'd be together. 

All I gotta say is get the fuck outta here with that shit. 

This isn't some masterful romance novel. This is a kid's manga. Kishi didn't give a damn about most pairings and the idea that he'd be so invested in a serious pairing to that degree when he can't even get the main storyline of his manga correct? 

Nah, it was not going to happen.

I feel bad for all the NaruSaku and anti-NaruHina fans but those weren't predictions, those were pipedreams. You people were wrong, just live with it and it'll all be good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Well at least Konohamaru , Shikamaru, Sasuke and Kiba look cool all the others are



Shikamaru looks like a beast rocking that goatee.  But seriously,  what happened to Temari?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.

I can see where your salt is coming from.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto ending up with Hinata was one of the more obvious pairings. The series isn't about romance so I did not expect Kishimoto to waste much time on the matter. There are, however, key moments that should have pointed people in the right direction.
> 
> 1) The business with Neji.
> 
> ...


TBH, it's easier to say that in hindsight. If it went the other way around the NS fans would say the same thing. 

Which shows to me that Kishi didn't really know what he wanted to do. If he wanted NH to be clear cut he wouldn't had tease NS fans by giving their preferred pairing some moments. He would had either had Naruto and/or Sakura say something like they aren't romantically into each other or they are like family. Instead he milk the pairing wars for all its worth. Honestly I think Kishi would had been better off having Hinata being apart of Team 7 and being the main heroine. It would had give her equally chance for development with Naruto when he wasn't busy fixating on Sasuke. Sakura would had worked better as the secondary character. 

I guess it's easier for me to see things clearly because I think all 3 of the big pairings were shitty. I also think both Sakura and Hinata are pathetic given they only exist to please a guy. But at least NS/NH weren't bad as SS so either one happening is easy to accept.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.
> 
> I can see where your salt is coming from.



It's not coming from Southeast Asian waters that aren't his that's for sure.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> We're so spoiled



lol homie that's our nature.  Remember the shit with the Avengers Age of Ultron trailer that was going to show on Agents of Shields episode last week? It got leaked earlier


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey guys, remember this?

Shonen Jump: Oda-sensei says he knows how One Piece will end---do you know how Naruto will end?

Masashi Kishimoto: Yes, I have the last episode clearly drawn in my mind. I've already decided on the layout, text, and scenes. Not just the story ideas, but the visual ideas are solid.
All I have to do is just head toward the ending I have, but there are still so many things that need to be resolved before reaching that point. Maybe I have thrown in too many ideas, so I need to wrap them up neatly.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 5, 2014)

Neji should've been Head of the Hyuuga clan. Naruto could've helped facilitate that. It was a missed opportunity, I think. Would've been a great ending to that arc.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Last week was a Saturday release. But prior to that, we would expect the chapter roughly 10-12 hours from now.



God....

I would rep the shit out of anyone who post the first link of the chapter or the proper raw.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.
> 
> I can see where your salt is coming from.



Excellent detective work.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest is CuteJuubi/Ernie/whatever.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Shikamaru looks like a beast rocking that goatee.  But seriously,  what happened to Temari?



Well apparently their relationship isn't working so she's aging because of all that bullshit she has to put up with


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> it'll come
> 
> 
> i tried to respect her, and like her back, i rly tried
> ...


Like Naruto, everything negative and pathetic about her character is triggered when she comes in contact with Sasuke. I disliked her throughout Part I, was neutral at the beginning of Part II, started to like her by the Sasori arc...but then she plateaued. At a certain point, I just stopped hating characters that are only shitty because of Kishi's neglect. I mean, the entirety of the original ensemble cast is a mass of wasted fucking potential, and behind Tsunade's, Sakura's is the one whose potential was wasted the most.

That, and Nardo and Sasuke have become by far the most annoying characters in the series.


----------



## pararemix (Nov 5, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> Hey guys, remember this?
> 
> Shonen Jump: Oda-sensei says he knows how One Piece will end---do you know how Naruto will end?
> 
> ...



Neatly = we'll just make a bunch of movies that take place between Chapter 699 and 700.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's not like Kishi is even great at romance in the first place. I'm not sure who said it but a while back someone was parading around saying that NaruSaku was going to happen because Naruto would surpass Jiraiya and, considering he surpassed Jiraiya, he'd do something Jiraiya couldn't do that and that's get his dreamgirl Sakura. They then said that Naruto would change Sakura and in turn they'd be together.
> 
> All I gotta say is get the fuck outta here with that shit.
> 
> ...



Neither were hard to see really. But meh, it is what it is.

Still the highlight of all this is fucking Choji, that friend.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.
> 
> I can see where your salt is coming from.



Ignore the troll and it will go away.



Lelouch71 said:


> TBH, it's easier to say that in hindsight. If it went the other way around the NS fans would say the same thing.
> 
> Which shows to me that Kishi didn't really know what he wanted to do. I*f he wanted NH to be clear cut he wouldn't had tease NS fans by giving their preferred pairing some moments.* He would had either had Naruto and/or Sakura say something like they aren't romantically in each other or they are like family. Instead he milk the pairing wars for all its worth. Honestly I think Kishi would had been better off having Hinata being apart of Team 7 and being the main heroine. It would had give her equally chance for development with Naruto when he wasn't busy fixating on Sasuke. Sakura would had worked better as the secondary character.
> 
> I guess it's easier for me to see things clearly because I think all 3 of the big pairings were shitty. I also think both Sakura and Hinata are pathetic given they only exist to please a guy. But at least NS/NH weren't bad as SS so either one happening is easy to accept.



Please bring up comparable situations NS had to the moments Gunner highlighted.

Just because he teased or trolled another couple doesn't mean he never had a canon couple in mind. You ever think he did it to throw the readers off track or just for fun?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's not like Kishi is even great at romance in the first place. I'm not sure who said it but a while back someone was parading around saying that NaruSaku was going to happen because Naruto would surpass Jiraiya and, considering he surpassed Jiraiya, he'd do something Jiraiya couldn't do that and that's get his dreamgirl Sakura. They then said that Naruto would change Sakura and in turn they'd be together.
> 
> All I gotta say is get the fuck outta here with that shit.
> 
> ...





truth. 

it's a manga written for 13 year olds. 
but it's not the type of story that's carefully crafted for 13 year olds. 
it went great at first because kishi kept editing it over and over again. 
now, it's a bunch of this and that thrown in together to create a watered down soup ending.


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> God....
> 
> I would rep the shit out of anyone who post the first link of the chapter or the proper raw.



Be patient

In the meantime, here's a picture of Ino and Sai's child when he grows up


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> chinesebest is CuteJuubi/Ernie/whatever.




Ernie's last appearance on the forum is as a non-Aryan? OMG yes please.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

to think i had not slept doing work, then slept like 4 hours, stayed up to read spoilers, then slept a little more, then up, and now the chapter is not out yet and i will have to sleep soon


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.
> 
> I can see where your salt is coming from.



Impossibru :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

xaxaxaxa? Translation: TROLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura: Salad, honey?  Sit down, I need to tell you something very important.
Salad: Yes mom, what is it?
Sakura: Well I... I... *deep breath* I'm not your real mother.
Salad: What?  But mommy, I've known you all my life!
Sakura: You see, honey, that's because you were brought to me by your father when you were very young, just an infant.  And he asked me to help, and I couldn't turn him down.  I couldn't turn _you_ down.
Salad: Then... then who is my real mother?
Sakura: Your mother is here, in the next room, to see you.  You can come in now!
*a shadow steps in from the hallway*
Orochimaru: SALAD, darling!  I'm soooo happy to see you!
Salad: NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
*flees*
Orochimaru: My baby!  Come back!  Come back to your mommy!  I've missed you so!
*runs after*
Sakura: *still seated* Was this the right thing to do?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> Salad x Bolt ship name confirmed: *SALT*



I see what you did there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

xaxaxaxa is a nice flango laugh


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's not like Kishi is even great at romance in the first place. I'm not sure who said it but a while back someone was parading around saying that NaruSaku was going to happen because Naruto would surpass Jiraiya and, considering he surpassed Jiraiya, he'd do something Jiraiya couldn't do that and that's get his dreamgirl Sakura. They then said that Naruto would change Sakura and in turn they'd be together.
> 
> All I gotta say is get the fuck outta here with that shit.
> 
> ...



None of the 3 big pairings had much merit to them with SasuSaku being the pairing with the lowest merit of them all. There wasn't a pairing where both of the characters in the said pairing held the same feelings for each other. Naruto was interested in Sakura, not Hinata. Hinata was interested in Naruto. Sakura was interested in Sasuke. And Sasuke wasn't interested in no one. 

If Kishi developed them properly then they could have been justified fully.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> chinesebest is CuteJuubi/Ernie/whatever.


Figures. He done yet, or is he going to just make another dupe. Shit, we were through when Jizz was ousted.


Saturnine said:


> Well apparently their relationship isn't working so she's aging because of all that bullshit she has to put up with



I call bs she's been wanting some Nara from day 1.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Favorite characters: Naruto, Sakura.
> 
> I can see where your salt is coming from.



He is a troll and tbh he was quite obvious with the" helo my american friends! " .... :rofl


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Sakura: Salad, honey?  Sit down, I need to tell you something very important.
> Salad: Yes mom, what is it?
> Sakura: Well I... I... *deep breath* I'm not your real mother.
> Salad: What?  But mommy, I've known you all my life!
> ...



dat twist


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

never heard the word "salt" so many times in just one day
henceforth today shall now be remembered as salt day


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> chinesebest is CuteJuubi/Ernie/whatever.



Wow. 

Hexa putting CuteJuubi on blast. He deserves it. Get CJ out of here, really lol. That guy's hit a new low. 





ShadowReij said:


> Neither were hard to see really. But meh, it is what it is.
> 
> Still the highlight of all this is fucking Choji, that friend.



Completely agree. Chouji is the MVP here lol. 





Selina Kyle said:


> truth.
> 
> it's a manga written for 13 year olds.
> but it's not the type of story that's carefully crafted for 13 year olds.
> ...



Completely agree. It's not some grand novel. People treat this series as if Kishi's the most clever writer on the block. No offense to him but nah, not even close to being true.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Neji should've been Head of the Hyuuga clan. Naruto could've helped facilitate that. It was a missed opportunity, I think. Would've been a great ending to that arc.


I would prefer Hinata as the head, but I'd take this. Either way, Neji's death was just horrifically bad and not a befitting ending to his thematic arc at all.

...Of course his arc was worthless anyway, since his old self was eventually proven right with all the special bloodlines and transmigratory gibberish surrounding Naruto's birth.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> lol homie that's our nature.  Remember the shit with the Avengers Age of Ultron trailer that was going to show on Agents of Shields episode last week? It got leaked earlier



This is different to me.

Something in another language that gets translated in a matter of hours is such a privilege in the world of manga. I wish some of my favourite manga's were translated 24h after release. It's just something Naruto-fandom is blessed with... damnit we can even read it before official release 

Can't complain here  It's for free and it's fast, what more can I ask


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Like Naruto, everything negative and pathetic about her character is triggered when she comes in contact with Sasuke. I disliked her throughout Part I, was neutral at the beginning of Part II, started to like her by the Sasori arc...but then she plateaued. At a certain point, I just stopped hating characters that are only shitty because of Kishi's neglect. I mean, *the entirety of the original ensemble cast is a mass of wasted fucking potential*, and behind Tsunade's, Sakura's is the one whose potential was wasted the most.
> 
> That, and Nardo and Sasuke have become by far the most annoying characters in the series.



so true. 

i hated sasuke from the start because he was so bland... 
he's still so boring and in addition, annoying. 
naruto turned hot, but it don't mean shit now. 


i'm just glad that jiraiya died and was never resurrected. that's the only saving grace here. 

gotta rep you ppl


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> TBH, it's easier to say that in hindsight. If it went the other way around the NS fans would say the same thing.
> 
> Which shows to me that Kishi didn't really know what he wanted to do. If he wanted NH to be clear cut he wouldn't had tease NS fans by giving their preferred pairing some moments. He would had either had Naruto and/or Sakura say something like they aren't romantically into each other or they are like family. Instead he milk the pairing wars for all its worth. Honestly I think Kishi would had been better off having Hinata being apart of Team 7 and being the main heroine. It would had give her equally chance for development with Naruto when he wasn't busy fixating on Sasuke. Sakura would had worked better as the secondary character.
> 
> I guess it's easier for me to see things clearly because I think all 3 of the big pairings were shitty. I also think both Sakura and Hinata are pathetic given they only exist to please a guy. But at least NS/NH weren't bad as SS so either one happening is easy to accept.



Well, both chicks got the guy instead of it being the opposite. Normally the male hero gets the chick but here....

Most/all girls were romance focused anyway. Guess NaruSaku got all those hints/parallels/tease to be a good red herring like Tobi being Madara was. Really...what could be an alternative? The underdog/s pairing winning is much more surprising.


----------



## Xero (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know how much time has passed since current-Naruto and the epilogue? I mean Naruto's kid looks like anything between 7-10? More towards the former...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> never heard the word "salt" so many times in just one day
> henceforth today shall now be remembered as salt day


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Please bring up comparable situations NS had to the moments Gunner highlighted.
> 
> Just because he teased or trolled another couple doesn't mean he never had a canon couple in mind. You ever think he did it to throw the readers off track or just for fun?


I don't care enough to pull them up. Maybe a NS fan could do it. 

That being said if he had a canon pairing in my mind then he should spent more of that time developing that couple instead of teasing/trolling another possible pairing. Which goes back to my point all 3 big pairings being shitty. I don't know why Hinata or Sakura like their respected husband. I don't know what they want out of life instead of spreading their legs.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> i em not ernie but he seems to be a cool fella
> 
> 
> and sexy





He's a very handsome Aryan warrior who will get it on with a lot of hot viking chicks.


----------



## The Undying (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> never heard the word "salt" so many times in just one day
> henceforth today shall now be remembered as salt day




I'd eat some salty fries to celebrate, but it seems Anko ate them all for me.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Xero said:


> Does anyone know how much time has passed since current-Naruto and the epilogue? I mean Naruto's kid looks like anything between 7-10? More towards the former...



12 years, give or take.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2014)

You Know You Know - drake


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

These spoilers are glorious.

Aside from the collective NS breakdown, it's been fun to watch the Tumblr fujoshi throw a fit and accuse Kishi of being homophobic because he didn't make the Sauce gay. :ho The entire Naruto fandom over there is cancerous, though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> i em not ernie but he seems to be a cool fella
> 
> 
> and sexy



We totally believe you.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> to think i had not slept doing work, then slept like 4 hours, stayed up to read spoilers, then slept a little more, then up, and now the chapter is not out yet and i will have to sleep soon



And waiting an hour or two to post because of the forums been down. With more then 3,000 people.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hexa putting CuteJuubi on blast. He deserves it. Get CJ out of here, really lol. That guy's hit a new low.
> 
> ...



Could CuteJuubi be still butthurt that Shinju/Juubi wasn't the final villain but instead a chick that used it as a tool after sucking it dry?


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Sakura: Salad, honey?  Sit down, I need to tell you something very important.
> Salad: Yes mom, what is it?
> Sakura: Well I... I... *deep breath* I'm not your real mother.
> Salad: What?  But mommy, I've known you all my life!
> ...



TOTES CANONZ


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> truth.
> 
> it's a manga written for 13 year olds.
> but it's not the type of story that's carefully crafted for 13 year olds.
> ...


its amazing those original 13 year old's are now 28 years old now. I respect who every has been following this series since the beginning.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Please bring up comparable situations NS had to the moments Gunner highlighted.
> 
> Just because he teased or trolled another couple doesn't mean he never had a canon couple in mind. You ever think he did it to throw the readers off track or just for fun?



I think Kushina telling Naruto to find someone like her, is the biggest. Minato thought Sakura fit.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> Get the fuck outta here, niccas. I got so many of you!  Stop the 'cool attitude' now!
> 
> 
> Still people think Kabuto is evil or A and Tsunade are a pairing!
> ...






Aargh, I'm 24'd! 

Nice trolling.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> Get the fuck outta here, niccas. I got so many of you!  Stop the 'cool attitude' now!
> 
> 
> Still people think Kabuto is evil or A and Tsunade are a pairing!
> ...


srsly 

thanks for making the wait less painful man


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah that was nice, Ernie boy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hexa putting CuteJuubi on blast. He deserves it. Get CJ out of here, really lol. That guy's hit a new low.
> 
> ...



I'm still wondering what made pt. 1 so "golden". It was nothing special. The whole story was ok from beginning to end.

Anyway, Choji got game.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, Ernie  is back?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

I really want to know how did Anko get that chubby ...?


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Menopause, if you're a woman you'll eventually get there


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

godbless you Ernie.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, both chicks got the guy instead of it being the opposite. Normally the male hero gets the chick but here....
> 
> Most/all girls were romance focused anyway. Guess NaruSaku got all those hints/parallels/tease to be a good red herring like Tobi being Madara was. Really...what could be an alternative? The underdog/s pairing winning is much more surprising.


Yeah to the detriment of their character being nothing more than pairing fodder moreso in Sakura's case. If Kishi wanted to pair them up fine but at least make me understand why they should be together. I can slightly get NH but definitely not SS. But you are correct most of the girls were just romance driven.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> Oh, Ernie  is back?




This night has everything.



sasusakucannon said:


> I really want to know did Anko get that chubby ...?




Going by what has happened to everyone else... I'd say it's pregnancy weight gain.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Kagami Sato said:


> These spoilers are glorious.
> 
> Aside from the collective NS breakdown, it's been fun to watch the Tumblr fujoshi throw a fit and accuse Kishi of being homophobic because he didn't make the Sauce gay. :ho The entire Naruto fandom over there is cancerous, though.



Well, Tumblr is overall full of people who should be fucking culled, what did you expect?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> TBH, it's easier to say that in hindsight. If it went the other way around the NS fans would say the same thing.
> 
> Which shows to me that Kishi didn't really know what he wanted to do. If he wanted NH to be clear cut he wouldn't had tease NS fans by giving their preferred pairing some moments. He would had either had Naruto and/or Sakura say something like they aren't romantically into each other or they are like family. Instead he milk the pairing wars for all its worth. Honestly I think Kishi would had been better off having Hinata being apart of Team 7 and being the main heroine. It would had give her equally chance for development with Naruto when he wasn't busy fixating on Sasuke. Sakura would had worked better as the secondary character.
> 
> I guess it's easier for me to see things clearly because I think all 3 of the big pairings were shitty. I also think both Sakura and Hinata are pathetic given they only exist to please a guy. But at least NS/NH weren't bad as SS so either one happening is easy to accept.




so true  
hinata and sakura are both pathetic in their own way
if making two women pathetic in their own special and unique ways is considered an achievement, kishi's got the knack for it 




Snowfairy said:


> Hey guys, remember this?
> 
> Shonen Jump: Oda-sensei says he knows how One Piece will end---do you know how Naruto will end?
> 
> ...




just shut up kishimoto you little shit  




FitzChivalry said:


> Neji should've been Head of the Hyuuga clan. Naruto could've helped facilitate that. It was a missed opportunity, I think. Would've been a great ending to that arc.




instead, neji got screwed 

his name is so meaningful 







Jeαnne said:


> to think i had not slept doing work, then slept like 4 hours, stayed up to read spoilers, then slept a little more, then up, and now the chapter is not out yet and i will have to sleep soon : catcry




all for a manga called naruto


pls don't do this to yourself

you're worth more than this 

pls 



Pocalypse said:


> None of the 3 big pairings had much merit to them with SasuSaku being the pairing with the lowest merit of them all. There wasn't a pairing where both of the characters in the said pairing held the same feelings for each other. Naruto was interested in Sakura, not Hinata. Hinata was interested in Naruto. Sakura was interested in Sasuke. And Sasuke wasn't interested in no one.
> 
> If Kishi developed them properly then they could have been justified fully.




kishi lacks development 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree. It's not some grand novel. People treat this series as if Kishi's the most clever writer on the block. No offense to him but nah, not even close to being true.



kishi?
clever?



i'd say that he just got lucky 
i mean, this series could've been about food (and ramen), but the editors were like, 'nuh, we ain't acceptin that shit. you suck. go write other shit that's more shonen.'


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

There's just not enough salt gifs out there on the internet to match the magnitude of saltiness in this thread.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

All this thread needs to be complete is good ol' Jizz and Ichihime to grace us with their presence LOL

A shame we never got our pairing trolling battle between Ichihime and Faceless Man *sight*


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 5, 2014)

Most of the kids are very cute, but something seems off about SaiIno's?  I think it's the hair colour, it doesn't 'match' somehow.


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I really want to know did Anko get that chubby ...?


probably went back home and ate all the dango she could after all the bs she had to deal with. i would do just that if i were her


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Could CuteJuubi be still butthurt that Shinju/Juubi wasn't the final villain but instead a chick that used it as a tool after sucking it dry?



Hehe sucking the Shinju dry.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> so true
> hinata and sakura are both pathetic in their own way
> if making two women pathetic in their own special and unique ways is considered an achievement, kishi's got the knack for it
> 
> ...


but its more about the experience with you guys here than the manga itself 

i wanna see the happening, you know?


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

sasukes kid, wearing glasses...thats probably the biggest twist so far in this manga since revealing a crippled nagato.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Tumblr claiming homophobia?

Fucking called it!  Hook, line, and sinker!  Tumblr was always a den of retards when it's not about good stuff like porn or gifs.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> The only real stuff I said was the fact that it's not Sakura's child.
> 
> It's Karin's child.
> 
> How do I know? You see, I have this Asian friend.



Sure and you know what?

I SPOKE TO KISHIMOTO.

There


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> All this thread needs to be complete is good ol' Jizz and Ichihime to grace us with their presence LOL
> 
> A shame we never got our pairing trolling battle between Ichihime and Faceless Man *sight*




The true battle of legends. Never to be seen.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Maximum rep to the first person who posts links to the chapter release


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still adjusting to the fact that Sasuke got down and dirty. Sometimes I wish Kishi did hentai. 



Klue said:


> I think Kushina telling Naruto to find someone like her, is the biggest. Minato thought Sakura fit.



So what? Since when did the requests/wants of a parent influence what actually is or would could be? Besides...Naruto shot Sakura down to his father, so...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> *I don't care enough to pull them up. Maybe a NS fan could do it. *
> 
> That being said if he had a canon pairing in my mind then he should spent more of that time developing that couple instead of teasing/trolling another possible pairing. Which goes back to my point all 3 big pairings being shitty. I don't know why Hinata or Sakura like their respected husband. I don't know what they want out of life instead of spreading their legs.



That's like them remembering the War all over again. 





Arles Celes said:


> Could CuteJuubi be still butthurt that Shinju/Juubi wasn't the final villain but instead a chick that used it as a tool after sucking it dry?



I'm not sure but tbh it's kinda sad. It's not that serious. Making a fake account to trick posters because of a comment like that, it's pathetic in a way. 





ShadowReij said:


> I'm still wondering what made pt. 1 so "golden". It was nothing special. The whole story was ok from beginning to end.
> 
> Anyway, Choji got game.



I liked it but then again it was fresher than 2. Part 2 was just different, either way. Choji did do well. I wonder how he looks now.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> but its more about the experience with you guys here than the manga itself : hurr
> 
> i wanna see the happening, you know?



u-us..???


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Please bring up comparable situations NS had to the moments Gunner highlighted.
> 
> Just because he teased or trolled another couple doesn't mean he never had a canon couple in mind. You ever think he did it to throw the readers off track or just for fun?



To be fair she was there in early part 2 for the whole Sasuke issue and even tried to help him cope with his being a Jin deal. Plus the backing his Hokage dream as far back as the chunin exams. They have a pretty good friendship but the whole romantic aspect of it received an enormous blow with the whole "fickle as the autumn skies" thing.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> This night has everything.
> Going by what has happened to everyone else... I'd say it's pregnancy weight gain.



Who's the father? Yamato or Ibiki?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm still wondering what made pt. 1 so "golden". It was nothing special. The whole story was ok from beginning to end.
> 
> Anyway, Choji got game.


It was easier to relate to the characters. In general, people cared more for their struggles and were more interested in their progress. 

In part 2, many of the characters jumped into the deep end: it was easy to relate with Naruto wanting to become Hokage but not so much with him striving to be the world's saviour; it was easy to understand Sasuke wanting to kill his brother but not so much with him wanting to burn down Konoha.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Lowkey mad that we're possibly getting a more powerful iteration of the byakugan for this dumpster juice film but Neji isn't the one to unlock it. The old school golden byakugam troll threads were garbage, but at least they were amusing.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> sasukes kid, wearing glasses...thats probably the biggest twist so far in this manga since revealing a crippled nagato.



This is gold. 

Also why is rice cake great at English now


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> All this thread needs to be complete is good ol' Jizz and Ichihime to grace us with their presence LOL
> 
> A shame we never got our pairing trolling battle between Ichihime and Faceless Man *sight*



I'll take the former, the latter was even more annoying as fuck.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Most of the kids are very cute, but something seems off about SaiIno's?  I think it's the hair colour, it doesn't 'match' somehow.



I think is more the skin color that seems wrong.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Tumblr claiming homophobia?
> 
> Fucking called it!  Hook, line, and sinker!  Tumblr was always a den of retards when it's not about good stuff like porn or gifs.



Caaam aaaaaan, can you really blame them? Naruto and Sasuke were OOZING gayness half the time, especially Naruto. I ship zero of the big pairings, and after at least a handful of chapters I found myself sitting back in surprise and thinking; "Damn that was gay."


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> People are already shipping the ship results!
> 
> There is no end.


Guilty as charged


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm still adjusting to the fact that Sasuke got down and dirty. Sometimes I wish Kishi did hentai. : hoho




he would've made more dosh that way than drawing children's manga


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

hinata and sakura have grown up to be beautiful housewives cough milfs coughs. 

sasuke and naruto however, i dont like what happened to their hair style.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> Doctor Crane's sleeping. So I waited patiently to come out again.
> 
> 
> Sadly, CuteJuubi lost his account too. I stole it from him.
> ...



Lurk low, old friend.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> u-us..???


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> sasukes kid, wearing glasses...thats probably the biggest twist so far in this manga since revealing a crippled nagato.


Next you'll tell me he can't run either.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 5, 2014)

cutejuubi was ernie all along? go figure.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, sucks that I have go to to sleep already, I really liked this thread. Had fun. Love you guys.

Well not really, but you're pretty cool 

I really hope it turns out to be Karin's child, though...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> 2) Her interference against Pein.



THAT WAS IT!  That was the moment that got me into Naruto.  I had watched Itachi vs. Sasuke fight in Japanese on my tiny android so I only picked up 20% of what they said.  I wanted more.  The smyton4tw of Hinata's confession had me sold.   Then I started watching Naruto to find out what happened.  Then I started to read Naruto and I was hooked.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Tumblr claiming homophobia?
> 
> Fucking called it!  Hook, line, and sinker!  Tumblr was always a den of retards when it's not about good stuff like porn or gifs.



I bet Kishi sees it and laughs his ass off.



Njaa said:


> To be fair she was there in early part 2 for the whole Sasuke issue and even tried to help him cope with his being a Jin deal. Plus the backing his Hokage dream as far back as the chunin exams. They have a pretty good friendship but the whole romantic aspect of it received an enormous blow with the whole "fickle as the autumn skies" thing.



That isn't comparable to what Hinata did for Naruto though.  She literally brought Naruto out of an uncharacteristic slump twice, probably saved him the second time and actually risked her life for him. 

"Fickle as the autumn skies"? Do share!


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> hinata and sakura have grown up to be beautiful housewives cough milfs coughs.
> 
> sasuke and naruto however, i dont like what happened to their hair style.



Naruto should accepted himself as a retarded Minato clone with whiskers. Lazy Kishi transformed Sasuke into a Madara cosplay, with shorter hair.

Glad the duck is gone. Always hated that shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I liked it but then again it was fresher than 2. Part 2 was just different, either way. Choji did do well. I wonder how he looks now.



Yup and Ei seemingly pimps Tsunade. 

Choujuro also did pull a nice one becoming a Mizukage and getting a hot older chick.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Hinata snapping Naruto back into action made me love the hell out of Hinata and NaruHina as a result.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Most of the kids are very cute, but something seems off about SaiIno's?  I think it's the hair colour, it doesn't 'match' somehow.



It looks like he's taken Sai and just plonked Ino's hair and eye colour on him. Even the kid's top is the same as Sai's.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Next you'll tell me he can't run either.



Maybe Sasuke is using her as a rinnegan puppet as he is missing an arm.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Hinata snapping Naruto back into action made me love the hell out of Hinata and NaruHina as a result.



Except on the absolute hopeless....it always brings em in.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

kishsi should of made naruto and sasuke a bit brolic or at least a little like kakashi.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> Who DARED to say Naruto's and Hinata's children are ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen it.  I'm not even black. :ignoramus



..Far cry better than Chouji's little blob.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

who did chouji fuck? that annoying chick from lightning country?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

So which of the kids is Sasuke Jr gonna murder in order to unlock her Mangekyou?


----------



## GodRealmPain (Nov 5, 2014)

I already said this in the forum a long time ago and i will say it again, although im happy that my ship Naruhina became cannon, Matt Wilson Fanart Manga on Deviantart is a fucking Master Piece when compared to this cluster fuck...


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Damn, sucks that I have go to to sleep already, I really liked this thread. Had fun. Love you guys.
> 
> Well not really, but you're pretty cool : hurr
> 
> I really hope it turns out to be Karin's child, though...




better yet, 

karin was the surrogate mother for sasuke and sakura  


bye, saturn


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> who did chouji fuck? that annoying chick from lightning country?



Yes, it was Karui.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> who did chouji fuck? that annoying chick from lightning country?



Seems like it, or another one of their ladies.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> who did chouji fuck? that annoying chick from lightning country?



Yeah. What and how did that shit even happen?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Njaa said:


> To be fair she was there in early part 2 for the whole Sasuke issue and even tried to help him cope with his being a Jin deal. Plus the backing his Hokage dream as far back as the chunin exams. They have a pretty good friendship but the whole romantic aspect of it received an enormous blow with the whole "fickle as the autumn skies" thing.



SasuSaku fans are the biggest hypocrites. They claim other pairings didn't have any moments but the SasuSaku pairing is the one above all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Yeah. What and how did that shit even happen?



No one knows. Best not to think too much on it.



Pocalypse said:


> SasuSaku fans are the biggest hypocrites. They claim other pairings didn't have any moments *but the SasuSaku pairing is the one above all.*



Um, what do you mean?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder who hooks up with Kiba...or Shino.

Or 1010.

Lee in love with hard work?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> So which of the kids is Sasuke Jr gonna murder in order to unlock her Mangekyou?


obviously Bolt's sister


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> So which of the kids is Sasuke Jr gonna murder in order to unlock her Mangekyou?



She wears glasses, implanting new eyes will require a different set of lense. Considering all this, It'll take a while I'm guessing.

Of course considering Ms users go blind anyway, I recommend she stick to her current eyes. She won't improve on em.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

only thing i didn't like about chokarui child was that she was fat i wish kishi gave her choji's other characteristics


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Tumblr claiming homophobia?
> 
> Fucking called it!  Hook, line, and sinker!  Tumblr was always a den of retards when it's not about good stuff like porn or gifs.



Tumblr is a joke for the most part, but the pairing shitstorm over there is golden. So much salt that it might actually come close to rivaling the NS forum. It's great.



Bender said:


> Yeah. What and how did that shit even happen?


Pair the spares for obligatory bbz, no chemistry required


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

chinesebest said:


> I have to say the little fatty is kinda cute.
> 
> But what happened with Ino's child!! Sai, you sick bastard!



I dunno, man.. At least Chouji had some character behind his weight.. She just looks hungry.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 5, 2014)

This is still going on?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> SasuSaku fans are the biggest hypocrites. They claim other pairings didn't have any moments but the SasuSaku pairing is the one above all.


wait, arent you talking about NaruSaku?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wonder who hooks up with Kiba...or Shino.
> 
> Or 1010.
> 
> Lee in love with hard work?



Lee kid, do not want to see. 



He'll probably end up as the greatest chakra user of all time.

ck


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

So, something happened on Tumblr.

EDIT: ^^ Someone is faster than me 

This guy is trolling on Twitter, throwing fandom in doubt again


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So, something happened on Tumblr.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Someone is faster than me
> 
> This guy is trolling on Twitter, throwing fandom in doubt again



:S

Man...that just makes me sad.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

last page of Ch. 686

Bottom left panel.

Foreshadowing?


----------



## Gonder (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

NessPSI said:


> ck



lol

They were pretty desperate to ask in the first place. Why didn't they stop and wonder if the person they were talking to was even legit?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So, something happened on Tumblr.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Someone is faster than me
> 
> This guy is trolling on Twitter, throwing fandom in doubt again



I don't want to look, what's going on


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds like it's time to visit Tumblr again for the lulz.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

so...

ino x sai 

shikamaru x temari

choji x karui

sasuke x sakura

naruto x hinata

anko got fat.
kakashi prolly still single jerking off to hentai.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So, something happened on Tumblr.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Someone is faster than me
> 
> This guy is trolling on Twitter, throwing fandom in doubt again


the fact that even after we got images people still fall for it


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> No one knows. Best not to think too much on it.



Trying hard as hell to purge my mind of how it happened.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> Yeah, that must be why he attempted to murder her on more than one occasion



He tried to kill Itachi and Naruto as well. Lets just say attempted murder is how he expresses his love.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishimto gave to sakura the same treatment that Duo Maxwell Had by Sumizawa in Frozen teardrop

Atleast she inst a Religious Old drunk, paranoid, with metal bones and a Max Rockstansky Ripoff which he is by now


FUCK YOU KISHIMOTO!


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> so...
> 
> ino x sai
> 
> ...





no, kakashi's got a partner now 





*Spoiler*: __ 



his name is maito gai


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> I don't want to look, what's going on



Someone claiming the raw snippets were fanart. 

I'm gonna die of laughter if it's true, cause this guy would've pulled one hell of a prank on the internet


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Trying hard as hell to purge my mind of how it happened.



He threw some money at her face, most likely. His height and popularity (lol) then reeled her in.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the fact that even after we got images people still fall for it



Some people over tumblr are saying that the spoilers are from a doujinshi


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> He tried to kill Itachi and Naruto as well. Lets just say attempted murder is how he expresses his love.



His kids are fucked.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lee kid, do not want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if he gets Rinnegan 

Though I'm cool with Lee taking over Guy's spot as the best taijutsu user. 

His kid would admittedly look weird though. Especially given how some kids like Ino's and Sai's kid look.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Kishimto gave to sakura the same treatment that Duo Maxwell Had by Sumizawa in Frozen teardrop
> 
> Atleast she inst a Religious Old drunk, paranoid, with metal bones and a Max Rockstansky Ripoff which he is by now
> 
> ...



WHATS THAT ABOUT DUO MAXWELL?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Some people ove tumblr are saying that the spoilers are from a doujinshi



Oh, at least they aren't claiming rich NaruHinas and SasuSakus paid off Kishi.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

tagged #narusaku



Petty, but this this entire tag is doing 8 much.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiIno is kinda hot, but their kid looks so lazily designed. lol.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

lets all just hope she does not awaken mangekyo sharingan.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> lets all just hope she does not awaken mangekyo sharingan.



How else is she supposed to rise up and try to take over the world?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn this chapter...It is going to be 2-3am for me before I see it.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 5, 2014)

So it's actually come to this: arguing whether the leaked raws are real or not after pretty much 10 hours. I'm dying of laughter, srsly


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Especially given how some kids like Ino's and Sai's kid look.



Nothing can out do the fugly which is Sai's kid.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

is this the last chapter or do we get one more before its official finito


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Some people over tumblr are saying that the spoilers are from a doujinshi


----------



## Seungmina (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG! finally naruto banged Hinata.

Jesus! ten freaking years lurking the forums, and finally the last chapter.

Was a good ridance, good luck to all.

Prediction: the world never will be the same, our world, I mean. 

Thanks Naruto!

T.T

(sounds "wind" the first ending of the anime)


----------



## MissDYay (Nov 5, 2014)

Can I please ask why Sasuke decided to use a genjutsu of himself stabbing Sakura in order to make her pass out? Couldn't he of just knocked her out like he did in Part 1? I'm beginning to think he does some weird internal exam when he stabs girls to assess their fertility levels.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> no, kakashi's got a partner now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magneto has his Professor X.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2014)

KishiTmoto is a genius. He just slam dunked every hope of the manga reviving somehow with the characters he created 15 years ago, and it's obvious that he's bored of them perhaps due to the crappy shit he gets from his SJ editors. This is really a sad day for fans, and not all in the right ways. I still cannot fathom how Kaguya was created purely for the Last movie, and KishiT was 'forced'? to shoe-horn every important aspect of the manga just because of that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Some people over tumblr are saying that the spoilers are from a doujinshi


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> SaiIno is kinda hot, but their kid looks so lazily designed. lol.


Same, although I feel like all three of the Team 10 children were lazily designed, actually


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

choji x karui


This is the only odd thing to me. Did they even meet in the manga? Seems like Kishimoto was just throwing people together for the hell of it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> tagged #narusaku



@twitter tag


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

Thread moving fast. 



Terra Branford said:


> That isn't comparable to what Hinata did for Naruto though.  She literally brought Naruto out of an uncharacteristic slump twice, probably saved him the second time and actually risked her life for him.
> 
> "Fickle as the autumn skies"? Do share!



I loved what Hinata did for him and his recognition of them, but Sakura also helped him during big moments too. After the first reunion she was there to help him and she tried to find some way to ease his Jin burden. I just don't like the whole "who did more for Naruto" comparisons, they both helped him in different ways.

Fickle as the autumn skies was just a reference to the whole kage summit fiasco.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

You will be back 2004. Apparently part 3 is on its way.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> is this the last chapter or do we get one more before its official finito



I believe this is it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nothing can out do the fugly which is Sai's kid.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, I think the "joke/prank" is actually the person claiming it's fanart. 

Either to troll SasuSaku fans or to give NaruSaku fans false hope and troll them instead.

NH is already being hinted at anyway, even without the spoilers.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

MissDYay said:


> Can I please ask why Sasuke decided to use a genjutsu of himself stabbing Sakura in order to make her pass out? Couldn't he of just knocked her out like he did in Part 1? I'm beginning to think he does some weird internal exam when he stabs girls to assess their fertility levels.



apparently it means 'i love you and this penetration foreshadows our future together.'


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I bet Ino's kid is a 10/10 hottie when she's older 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

I really doubt Salad will ever activate her sharingan. Doesn't she NEED to be placed in a traumatic situation for it to activate? I can't imagine she will ever be placed in such a situation.

Then again Part 3 is all but confirmed so if she doesn't activate it, its a wasted potential.

Also wtf... why are there Kids becoming ninjas? I thought Naruto was going to change the system where kids won't be in danger. Naruto, what the hell man?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't force me to remember.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> I really doubt Salad will ever activate her sharingan. Doesn't she NEED to be placed in a traumatic situation for it to activate? I can't imagine she will ever be placed in such a situation.
> 
> Then again Part 3 is all but confirmed so if she doesn't activate it, its a wasted potential.
> 
> Also wtf... why are there Kids becoming ninjas? I thought Naruto was going to change the system where kids won't be in danger. Naruto, what the hell man?



Trauma can always happen even in peaceful times. A shitty renegade villager, some accident.. Who knows.

Also, there are lands beyond the Samurai and Shinobi.. so war and battle could always happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

shit looks like zetsu skin


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> shit looks like zetsu skin



WTF was Kishi thinking when he colored Sai for the first time?


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

So what are the chances of Bolt and Salad having any competition like the Big 3 pairings in their generation?

I will tell you the chances a big fat 0%.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaruHina was a no brainer from day one , I mean how many times did kishi have to spell it out for you .

 I actually would've guessed Sasuke ended up with Karin but then I remember that Kishimoto hates Taka as he was forced upon them by the editors , thats why they've been a joke all throughout pt 2. The post about Karin being the mother of Sasuke's daughter bish  please this aint that type of story, just more trolling from a bitter salty NaruSaku tard.

I always thought it would be Chouji x Ino but I like him being with Karui as it ties the leaf to other villages.


I agree with KyuubiNaruto its obvious the girl will be the character with the most latent potential and I actually think he and Sasuke's daughter will be rivals but in reverse of what  Naruto and Sasuke were , while Naruto's son will be the slow learner of the group ala Sakura.

Team 14 

Bolt=Sakura

Salad=Naruto

Flower=Sasuke


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Sage said:


> I really doubt Salad will ever activate her sharingan. Doesn't she NEED to be placed in a traumatic situation for it to activate? I can't imagine she will ever be placed in such a situation.
> 
> Then again Part 3 is all but confirmed so if she doesn't activate it, its a wasted potential.
> 
> Also wtf... why are there Kids becoming ninjas? I thought Naruto was going to change the system where kids won't be in danger. Naruto, what the hell man?



Unless sharingan becomes unavailable from now on to any chick that Sasuke might've banged, it makes Salad as the only Kunoichi who can potentially show some sharingan haxxx. The chick from anime doesn't count and Mikoto may not have been an Uchiha but just married to one.


----------



## Recal (Nov 5, 2014)

I am only here for Oro.

Any news on what fate Kishi has designed for him, or will be become a massive Karma Houdini?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Njaa said:


> Thread moving fast.
> 
> I loved what Hinata did for him and his recognition of them, but Sakura also helped him during big moments too. After the first reunion she was there to help him and she tried to find some way to ease his Jin burden. I just don't like the whole "who did more for Naruto" comparisons, they both helped him in different ways.
> 
> Fickle as the autumn skies was just a reference to the whole kage summit fiasco.



Yes. But that's my point. What they did for Naruto cannot be compared. Hinata's showed more romance to it. Feelings of genuine support, admiration, respect and adoration. So innocent she was willing to die for him. Sakura did helped Naruto here and there as a friend...repeatedly shooting him down whenever he tried to advance. 

Who came up with the reference though?



Klue said:


> Don't force me to remember.





Jeαnne said:


> shit looks like zetsu skin



You two be loving it. I know it. <33


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> So what are the chances of Bolt and Salad having any competition like the Big 3 pairings in their generation?
> 
> I will tell you the chances a big fat 0%.


they are basically consolidated as a pairing just by being who they are


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I bet Ino's kid is a 10/10 hottie when she's older
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



InoSai kid _is_ a girl, right? I would have assumed so at first glance, but I've seen several people refer to the kid as a "he" and Inojin (his/her name?) being a girl would kind of disrupt the traditional "two guys and a girl" ensemble. Not that I would mind.

It just makes drawing fanart that much harder, really :<


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

salad? bolt? 

what the fuck is up with these names?


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

God people are going to be calling it fake even after the chapter comes out


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Kagami Sato said:


> InoSai kid _is_ a girl, right? I would have assumed so at first glance, but I've seen several people refer to the kid as a "he" and Inojin (his/her name?) being a girl would kind of disrupt the traditional "two guys and a girl" ensemble. Not that I would mind.
> 
> It just makes drawing fanart that much harder, really :<



InoShikaCho were all men for years until the new generation came along..


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> salad? bolt?
> 
> what the fuck is up with these names?



The same guy who came up with obito, go figure


----------



## Milo- (Nov 5, 2014)

Kagami Sato said:


> InoSai kid _is_ a girl, right? I would have assumed so at first glance, but I've seen several people refer to the kid as a "he" and Inojin (his/her name?) being a girl would kind of disrupt the traditional "two guys and a girl" ensemble. Not that I would mind.



The original inoshikacho was an all boys team.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> NaruHina was a no brainer from day one , I mean how many times did kishi have to spell it out for you .
> 
> I actually would've guessed Sasuke ended up with Karin but then I remember that Kishimoto hates Taka as he was forced upon them by the editors , thats why they've been a joke all throughout pt 2. The post about Karin being the mother of Sasuke's daughter bish  please this aint that type of story, just more trolling from a bitter salty NaruSaku tard.
> 
> ...



So we would get a Hyuuga now to main characters in addition to an Uzumaki and a Uchiha.

Maybe Kishi once regretted over not making Hinata a main heroine?

Or more likely he is just curious about experimenting with that given how little panel time Hinata got.

We might get a team made of last survivor clans from Kaguya's bloodline.

Still, I think that a "normal" girl like Sakura with no tragic past or magical genetic potential was a good choice too. She became kage level at age 17 with no bloodlines or shit.


----------



## geG (Nov 5, 2014)

Kagami Sato said:


> InoSai kid _is_ a girl, right? I would have assumed so at first glance, but I've seen several people refer to the kid as a "he" and Inojin (his/her name?) being a girl would kind of disrupt the traditional "two guys and a girl" ensemble. Not that I would mind.
> 
> It just makes drawing fanart that much harder, really :<



Uses boku as a first-person pronoun so I'm like 90% sure Inojin is a boy. Really hard to tell visually though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> told people that movie is  filler but no one gives a fucking shit to listen to me or *hakuna matata guy*
> 
> salad chan got more thought pored into her design than that filler hyuuga



....whut???? 

Looking forward to the movie btw


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It was easier to relate to the characters. In general, people cared more for their struggles and were more interested in their progress.
> 
> In part 2, many of the characters jumped into the deep end: it was easy to relate with Naruto wanting to become Hokage but not so much with him striving to be the world's saviour; it was easy to understand Sasuke wanting to kill his brother but not so much with him wanting to burn down Konoha.



I don't know. I don't see it. People refer to the first half as if Kishi had redefined literature.  It was nothing special, and that trend continued in pt 2. Worse off, for being so good alot of people hardly remembered what happened in it. Like when upon reintroduction Sasuke said he left Naruto alive on a whim, if you read pt. 1, you knew that he was bullshitting.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> salad? bolt?
> 
> what the fuck is up with these names?





thats messed up. Has to be translation issue, bolt sounds like something you'd name your dog, salad ....who names anything salad other than salad


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad will be the most indestructible ninja of all time she'll have Sakura's regen alongside Susanoo , she literally won't be touched.


Thats what I really cant wait for how the kids will blend their powers 


I wonder will Naruto's daughter have a pink rasengan instead of a blue one


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been thinking that Choji and Karui's kid would look way better in black and white than colored. Dark brown skin with brown hair just doesn't look good when done in the way Kishi colors things. Maybe the anime team will do the kids justice (Karui looks fine as hell animated) cause at it stands they don't exactly look great.



Terra Branford said:


> Who came up with the reference though?



It's what Sakura said during her fake confession.


----------



## Kagami Sato (Nov 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> Uses boku as a first-person pronoun so I'm like 90% sure Inojin is a boy. Really hard to tell visually though



Oh wow I didn't notice that, thanks.
Such ambiguous gender, hope Inojin inherits his dad's crop top for extra lulz


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> I thought it was karins? That's what someone posted...what's going on.




It is Karin's. Don't you believe your own eyes?


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember when this manga was about becoming Hokage and killing Itachi?
Good times.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do neither of the children have byakugan?  When will I get a relevant hyuuga?!


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Only pairing that really makes sense is Sasuke and Naruto, there was nothing platonic about their relationship. It was heavily implied when they were done fighting. 

Oh well, glad people get to celebrate their pairings. Towards the other people that are annoyed things didn't go the way they planned, calm down please. There's plenty of fanfiction and material to read to get your fix off it.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Why do neither of the children have byakugan?  When will I get a relevant hyuuga?!



This is the only way to unlock the Golden Byakugan... no?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Njaa said:


> It's what Sakura said during her fake confession.



Oh wow, I gotta read that shitty chapter again.



Typhon said:


> Why do neither of the children have byakugan?  When will I get a relevant hyuuga?!



They might have Byakugan. I think that the movie will reveal an "advanced" Byakugan that the kids can access. Or one of them, at least.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

it is always possible for sasukes daughter to awaken her sharingan as long as oro is alive the girl will be in danger


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Why do neither of the children have byakugan? : catroll When will I get a relevant hyuuga?!



this was exactly what i was wondering about too
dem kids better get dem golden byakugam... 

... or so i thought  


idk. mainly so far, every generation had one clan who were the 'eyes' and the other who was 'body/strength.'

sasuke was represented as the 'eyes,' and naruto the 'body/strength.'
so maybe kishi's trying to keep that tradition alive by not giving the uzumaki kids the byakugan, but who knows..


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, if they let Orochimaru get away at the end of the war they are a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> it is always possible for sasukes daughter to awaken her sharingan as long as she is alive Oro will be in danger



Fixed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Why do neither of the children have byakugan?  When will I get a relevant hyuuga?!




Aww man i'm with you on this, hopefully Hybrid Hyuugas can turn it on and off.

It's a reach, but a guy can dream


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Yeah, but at least Sasuke can use the "Sorry I was a dick" ploy, and then open up.
> 
> Naruto would be stuck with the "sorry I don't want you" action.



Kiiiinda makes me think of what Naruto would have to say to Hinata to excuse not hooking up with her sooner, despite multiple confessions. "Sorry I didn't want you until now. Let's bang!"


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Yeah, if they let Orochimaru get away at the end of the war they are a bunch of idiots.



He dead.


----------



## Recal (Nov 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Yeah, if they let Orochimaru get away at the end of the war they are a bunch of idiots.



I'd be cool with that.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> His kids are fucked.



Assuming he loves them that is.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Sasuke obviously just fucked her to keep the Uchiha linage alive.



Which just makes the idea of an UchiaHarem that much more believable. 

Holy shit, I just typed 'uchiha harem' into google and a shitload of 'uchiha harem' fanfiction came up. I am dying. I didn't think this was actually a thing...


----------



## Safer Saviour (Nov 5, 2014)

For a very long time, I've felt that this brand of epilogue cheapens stories. While shipping is often at the centre of fandom activity, it's not always the focus of canon narratives and yet many times, stories will shove in epilogues where people pair off and submit themselves to the babies ever after cliche.

In some cases, the epilogue simply doesn't fit with the previous story. For instance, the ire caused by the Harry Potter epilogue is well documented and it's not hard to see why. Rowling wrote a series about a boy wizard's battle with a horrible enemy, expectations and his own personal demons. She spent very little time focusing on dates, who-likes-who and instead, concentrated on magic and adventure. 

Then boom, timeskip, and everything is hunky dory. The traumas that people have suffered (from mutilation, to torture, to the death of family members) are all handwaved away. Everyone is perfectly adjusted, settled down in happy relationships with no problems at all besides the kooky attitudes of their kids (who may or may not be forshadowed as having an interest in the kid of the protagonist's rival).

Naruto began as a story about a young boy seen as a failure, an unwated demon, and how he overcame prejudice and worked as hard as he could in order to prove he deserved a place in the world. Alongside Naruto was Sasuke. A gifted, deeply scarred and entitled boy who believed himself robbed of better things. Throughout the story, Sasuke does horrific things (including attempting to murder both Naruto and future babymama Sakura), descends into a crisis of identy and lashes out continually. Towards they end, they fight... 

Boom, timeskip, problems solved. People bone (well, more like boys-get-their-trophies, this is Naruto after all). Onwards to the adventures of the kids!

It's such a weird and jarring ending and had Shippuuden been well executed, I'd be railing against it. As it is, I don't much care about the characters at this point. However, I'd have liked some sign that things aren't so happy-perfect-no-more-problems. These kids (and they are still kids, even if they have kids), have been through hell, given each other hell, turned their world upside down yet they're suddenly perfect?

Does Naruto go home at night, stressed and vent at Hinata about the isolation he suffered in his childhood? Does Sakura ever flinch when Sasuke touches a weapon when he's near her? Does he ever hit her? Can he touch her without feeling sick with himself? Does Hinata wake up one day and realise that the Naruto she idolised isn't all thatNaruto is, and that she doesn't like all that he is? Do they ever look at their kids and weep at the fact they had a chance to have them at all? 

There is nothing to provoke any emotion here beyond 'Oh yay, my favourite couple boned'. I know character consistency and believability flew out the window some time ago, but this kind of epilogue isn't just a Naruto problem. It's a pervasive problem symptomatic of lazy writing. The same kind epilogue you've read over and over (only now the main couple has different hair colours!) and it really doesn't fit with the themes of the story up until this point. The last chapter would have been a better place to end it.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Kiiiinda makes me think of what Naruto would have to say to Hinata to excuse not hooking up with her sooner, despite multiple confessions. "Sorry I didn't want you until now. Let's bang!"



lol it's more like "Sorry I was saving the world and all of that shit, but I'm here now."

And I'm diggin your user name..


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin wins the award for mother of the year.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Yeah, if they let Orochimaru get away at the end of the war they are a bunch of idiots.



The next generation needs an enemy to combat; so sure why not.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> This is the only way to unlock the Golden Byakugan... no?


Never bought into that lol. I thought the next stage was simply pupils.

edit: too tired to detect sarcasm.


Terra Branford said:


> They might have Byakugan. I think that the movie will reveal an "advanced" Byakugan that the kids can access. Or one of them, at least.



Hope so. These children are just weird to me. Carbon copies of their parents with 2 whiskers.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Karin wins the award for mother of the year.




How the hell does that work when Sakura is raising her kid  see what you did there.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

did naruto and hinata have  twins?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Never bought into that lol. I thought the next stage was simply pupils.
> 
> edit: too tired to detect sarcasm.



lol.. Neither did I.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree...Karin being the mother of Caesar Salad would be definitely award-worthy.


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> The next generation needs an enemy to combat; so sure why not.



Someone noted before Madara's body was left on the ground somewhere..

Not sure what they did with him. If Orochimaru got a hold of him, then haha


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

This pairing war was epic.

The discussion for the Naruto Vs Sasuke fight didn't even get close.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

And while Sasuke is on a journey of redemption he cheats and or dumps a baby on sakura because that is the perfect way to atone.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Safer Saviour said:


> For a very long time, I've felt that this brand of epilogue cheapens stories. While shipping is often at the centre of fandom activity, it's not always the focus of canon narratives and yet many times, stories will shove in epilogues where people pair off and submit themselves to the babies ever after cliche.
> 
> In some cases, the epilogue simply doesn't fit with the previous story. For instance, the ire caused by the Harry Potter epilogue is well documented and it's not hard to see why. Rowling wrote a series about a boy wizard's battle with a horrible enemy, expectations and his own personal demons. She spent very little time focusing on dates, who-likes-who and instead, concentrated on magic and adventure.
> 
> ...



It's never given so we have headcannons.

Sasuke likely does not beat his wife, but I'm pretty sure he had trouble with touching Sakura for a while because he was violated by the person he trusted the most at age 7 and has never been the same sense.  He was brainwashed twice to kill his closest bond.  He is permanently fucked up in the relationship sense.  He still has nightmares of himself killing his family or his daughter killing everyone.  It was Naruto that beat into him he will never let go of him and won't let him get betrayed by someone.  If someone hurts Sasuke, they hurt Naruto.  That message is very clear (atm)


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

what an awful time to be a karin right now oh well it's almost over


----------



## Njaa (Nov 5, 2014)

I kinda hope the NH kids do have access to some form of Byakugan. The possibilities are just so too awesome, Uzumaki level chakra combined with Byakugan 359 filed vision and some Hyuga techs!


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Someone noted before Madara's body was left on the ground somewhere..
> 
> Not sure what they did with him. If Orochimaru got a hold of him, then haha



I'll lol if Orochimaru succumbs to a TNJ from Boruto/Bolt who is like decades older than he is in the spin-off with the next-generation ninja's.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

new plot, oro will try take over salad during chunin exam.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> this was exactly what i was wondering about too
> dem kids better get dem golden byakugam...
> 
> ... or so i thought


Well the father had yellow hair and orange chakra which = gold, and he married a hyuuga.


----------



## Maroke (Nov 5, 2014)

I was just thinking but the little boy of Naruto and Hinata's looks like he may well have the byakugan o.o


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> And while Sasuke is on a journey of redemption he cheats and or dumps a baby on sakura because that is the perfect way to atone.




And then the momma dies and Sasuke can go lay his anchor in another harbor! Much romantikku!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 5, 2014)

we can say nh sucks because it wasnt developed enough for us to care about it. it shouldnt magically change our minds simply because it just happened.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Well the father had yellow hair and orange chakra which = gold, and he married a hyuuga.
> 
> 
> : awesome




this... 


it all comes together now....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

So Sasuke lost his arm but Naruto was able to gain his back somehow?


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG 
Naruto that's not how you treat kids!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, the manga was all about the next generation and shit.

So it ended showing plenty of new generation indeed.

One might argue that Kishi was pressed by shippers to make a final shipper chapter but then again with all this "inheriting the will of fire for future successors"...

Kishi decided to REALLY tie all knots. When it comes to the characters feelings at least.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> And while Sasuke is on a journey of redemption he cheats and or dumps a baby on sakura because that is the perfect way to atone.



he probably beat her up or threatened her to do so. lets hope his trip helps him manage his anger issues.

the last time we saw of him, he attacked her (pierced her chest) within another attack(genjutsu) 

raw


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



What world do you live in? That's _exactly_ how you handle the little shits.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



he learned with Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Sasuke lost his arm but Naruto was able to gain his back somehow?



Hashi's DNA.

Its always Hashi's DNA.

Unless it is Six Path chakra now...


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to admit that looking at these kids...they don't look appealing as their parents when they were of similar age at all. It's like as each generation passes, the kids get uglier.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!




exactly what i was sayin yo
#abusive naruto


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Sasuke lost his arm but Naruto was able to gain his back somehow?



He went Joseph Joestar and got it mechanical.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> And while Sasuke is on a journey of redemption he cheats and or dumps a baby on sakura because that is the perfect way to atone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



Haven't read the text, Naruto with shunshin...


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!




 Just keep two things in mind.  First, it's his kid, and Burrito is likely a HUGE pain in the ass (call it karma).  Secondly, he learned the behavior for Sakura so it's her fault.


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> I'll lol if Orochimaru succumbs to a TNJ from Boruto/Bolt who is like decades older than he is in the spin-off with the next-generation ninja's.



Orochimaru went from as a kid being a stated "prodigy", to being one of the sannin that had his own village..but just look at his track record.

He got destroyed by Itachi in a few seconds when Itachi was about 11-15 years of age,

He got sealed off by his own elder sensei because he was too careless and didn't end things when he had the chance,

He got suppressed by Sasuke, and failed in taking over his body

He got sealed by Itachi when he finally was able to leave Sasuke's body,

man..

This was the main villain of Part 1, and he was so intimidating. But in part 2 he just turns out to be a joke. If he gets owned by the generation whose parents had owned him then holy shit haha.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Just keep two things in mind.  First, it's his kid, and he's likely a pain in the ass.  Secondly, he learned the behavior for Sakura so it's her fault.



Yes sakura is the wrong one here


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but I always punch children when they act like little shit heads and draw on things they aren't supposed to. One good whack on the head sets them better than verbal discipline. 

Naruto is on the correct parenting route.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> he probably beat her up or threatened her to do so. lets hope his trip helps him manage his anger issues.
> 
> the last time we saw of him, he attacked her (pierced her chest) within another attack(genjutsu)
> 
> raw



REDEMPTION LEVEL: OJ SIMPSON 

It seems you didn't catch my sarcasm.


----------



## yoshhh (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



Naruto needs a lesson on parenting 101.

On another note, am I seeing things or does this kid have 6 fingers???


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Just keep two things in mind.  First, it's his kid, and Burrito is likely a HUGE pain in the ass (call it karma).  Secondly, he learned the behavior for Sakura so it's her fault.



no, it stems from his mother, rly


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the Sasuke's daughter = Karin daughter and evil kabuto




Lol at evil Kabuto. 

As if he didn't get paralloled with Obito as one of the good guys now. He's gonna be in that orphanage.

But those ships still have a go?



~Gesy~ said:


> So Sasuke lost his arm but Naruto was able to gain his back somehow?




Tsunade gives them the new arms, according to Evil.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Konohamaru will be team 14 Sensei and take on the new Kakashi role


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



Naruto got Minato's tan skin, blond hair & blue eyes, but he has Kushina's personality without question.


----------



## OrochimarusTheFinalV (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



Hehehe thats EXACTLY how you should treat kids

Cmon chapter i need the world to see my Orochimaru stand up and show he was the puppetmaster behind everything and will be the FV Finally..

Quite happy to accept its all a dream and Madara wins if my Orochi decides being FV is just too much bother and decides he will be better running the Konoha Ninja Academy


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Kabuto is still evil after that itachi genjutsu?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

yoshhh said:


> Naruto needs a lesson on parenting 101.
> 
> On another note, am I seeing things or does this kid have 6 fingers???



You're seeing things. i.e., his palm. That's not a finger.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke's redemption to Sakura is basically, I will give you my body and after that please leave me alone.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Orochimaru went from as a kid being a stated "prodigy", to being one of the sannin that had his own village..but just look at his track record.
> 
> He got destroyed by Itachi in a few seconds when Itachi was about 11-15 years of age,
> 
> ...



Orochimaru never had any luck against the Uchihas. They were always his kryptonite. It's poetic justice because the one thing he longed for the most, the Uchiha body, he was never successful at obtaining it. Itachi did him the worst though, no right to bring down a Sannin at that age but whatever, that's how strong Itachi is I suppose. Orochimaru even admitted Itachi was stronger than him and that's why he left. As these moments went by you knew Orochimaru wasn't at the top as he used to be...it's power inflation.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> no, it stems from his mother, rly



Sakura's been kicking his ass for far longer than Kushina. But she did give him a proper beating


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> This pairing war was epic.
> 
> The discussion for the Naruto Vs Sasuke fight didn't even get close.



Explosion not war, war would actually involve the use of arguments.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> Kabuto is still evil after that itachi genjutsu?



Probably just possessed/body snatched by Orochimaru.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

uchiha salad is no joking matter


----------



## Rosi (Nov 5, 2014)

N120 said:


> he probably beat her up or threatened her to do so. lets hope his trip helps him manage his anger issues.
> 
> the last time we saw of him, he attacked her (pierced her chest) within another attack(genjutsu)
> 
> raw



I wonder whether there are any fanarts of Sauce in a wifebeaters' flying around already


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Sora said:


> Kabuto is still evil after that itachi genjutsu?





Terra Branford said:


> Probably just possessed/body snatched by Orochimaru.



THAT'S IT!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> OMG
> Naruto that's not how you treat kids!



Monday there was a kid that couldn't tell the difference between a pack of goldfish crackers and a single pack and kept crying when I was ringing up a customer. I also would hit kid on head. Especially if he grafiti'd like Bolt/Boruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I wonder whether there are any fanarts of Sauce in a wifebeaters' flying around already



Revy, make it happen.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura probably waits for him after he wanders off.

Movie might be around the time he returns (hence his full hobo outfit). Probably about when their relationship starts.

Although apparently Sasuke's kid is older than Naruto's, so they skipped straight to the sex.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I wonder whether there are any fanarts of Sauce in a wifebeaters' flying around already



i wonder if sasukes 'travels' had something to do with court orders.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

"Her name literally translates to Mushroom Salad"

(this is a different Sarada, btw)


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

boruto? kishi


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Lol at evil Kabuto.
> 
> As if he didn't get paralloled with Obito as one of the good guys now. He's gonna be in that orphanage.
> 
> ...



Evil Kabuto and accompanied by Mecha Hidan.

Goal? World domination...of course.

Shit gets real.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is probably doing batman shit.  Likely why he's always gone.  I mean, he did want to be the Kage Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So they would hunt him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2014)

You know, if I really had to come up with a credible explanation of why the SasuSaku kid looks like Karin, it'd be something in the lines of... Karin gave a lot of her chakra to Sasuke, so the SasuSaku kid has some of it and thus ended up looking like Karin.

I don't actually believe it though. I think the explanation is more along the lines of 'Kishimoto has a weird sense of design when it comes to mixing looks for kids.' 

Anyway, it's been a long ride. Now back to series where the development is actually consistently written within the series.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

it is still weird that naruto called his son bolt and sasuke his daughter salad, kishi is weird maybe they do not sound as weird in Japanese.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> "Her name literally translates to Mushroom Salad"
> 
> (this is a different Sarada, btw)



still sounds ridiculous. 

uchiha mushroom salad


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Sakura probably waits for him after he wanders off.
> 
> Movie might be around the time he returns (hence his full hobo outfit). Probably about when their relationship starts.
> 
> Although apparently Sasuke's kid is older than Naruto's, so they skipped straight to the sex.



With these spoilers that's the impression I got. The movie occurs just as Sasuke is returning home. Hence why he sees the leaf in the distance getting blown up. Guessing the relationship was going to start then but then she left. Lol


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2014)

I wanted Nardo's kid to have black hair and Sauce's pink hair but no   .


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

:sanjiboruto


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW we get to see Naruto at a desk


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Sakura probably waits for him after he wanders off.
> 
> Movie might be around the time he returns (hence his full hobo outfit). Probably about when their relationship starts.
> 
> Although apparently Sasuke's kid is older than Naruto's, *so they skipped straight to the sex.*






Unearned giggity?



WraithX959 said:


> I think the manga clearly establishes that Sasuke tries to kill those closest to him.



I think 99.9% of readers completely disregard that bit.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 5, 2014)

So, is it confirmed if Kiba has any kids? And if so, who's he paired up with?


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glasse but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> So, is it confirmed if Kiba has any kids? And if so, who's he paired up with?



Kiba got a fine bitch with long hair.  She only sheds in the summer too.


----------



## N120 (Nov 5, 2014)

sasue tried to kill everybody. it pretty hard to distinguish who he cared about and who he hated at this point.

except naruto obv.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glassed but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?



It has to be lol.  It looks like Sai and in the trio.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

ugh ino and sai's child makes me wanna throw up
come on kishi
she looks like an albino


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glassed but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?



Spoiler Tag, please. My eyes.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still tripping on the fact that Anko became a fatty.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Spoiler Tag, please. My eyes.



I can't believe that thing's a she...


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> I'm still tripping on the fact that Anko became a fatty.



Some things are best left ignored.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 5, 2014)

Sai/Ino's child will haunt my existence forever.

Not sure if I can be alive in a world where that thing is official.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe my favourite character has such an ugly son. Why did Kishi think it was a good idea to pair that shade of blonde with the pale white skin? Ino's too hot for this.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> It has to be lol.  It looks like Sai and in the trio.



That kid looks more NaruSai than SaiIno


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> I can't believe that thing's a she...



Is it a girl?

I could have sworn someone here said that he was using 'boku'


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Some things are best left ignored.





ShinobisWill said:


> Sai/Ino's child will haunt my existence forever.
> 
> Not sure if I can be alive in a world where that thing is official.




Kishi confirmed to be writing on shrooms.

Srsly, how can two beauties make such an ugly kid? How? How?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2014)

The skin tone is what screws it all up 



Raventhal said:


> Kiba got a fine bitch with long hair.  She only sheds in the summer too.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 5, 2014)

You mean he hasn't been for the last 500 chapters or more Amanda?  He must have been to come up with Sai.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Always thought Sauce would be a mean fuck..


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Elriga said:


> Is it a girl?
> 
> I could have sworn someone here said that he was using 'boku'



What does it matter? Just call it, "it".


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 5, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> That kid looks more NaruSai than SaiIno



Yeah, but its an InoX and looks like Sai.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

i feel sorry for choujis daughter. she is going get mocked for being a fatty. kids are brutal man.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Sasuke is probably doing batman shit.  Likely why he's always gone.  I mean, he did want to be the Kage Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So they would hunt him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.



Actually,  Rorouni Sasuke makes more sense. Not that I'm not digging this either.


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

Deviantart OC's look better than Sai's child.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Spoiler Tag, please. My eyes.



It's growing on me. At first I was appalled, but the more I look, the cuter she (he?) is. 

I dig it. I might be the only one, but fuck y'all, I'll sit on this bandwagon alone 

Besides, any kid with Ino for a mom is 10/10 adorable.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Nov 5, 2014)

Amaya no Hime said:


> I can't believe my favourite character has such an ugly son. Why did Kishi think it was a good idea to pair that shade of blonde with the pale white skin? Ino's too hot for this.



Thats funny because its a she. believe it.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Nov 5, 2014)

jesus all the girls should have chosen sasuke, only his dautgher looks decent fuck


----------



## Elriga (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> What does it matter? Just call it, "it".



Oh come on he's not....that....bad?

Okay, well once he's in the black and white his terrible coloring won't be as noticeable


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

sai might have an ugly kid but he probably has the hottest girl from any one. not bad for a antisocial


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone else find it ironic that Sauce(an originally celibate friend) tapped Sakura's booty before Naruto did Hinata's? Can notice the age difference between Sarada and Naruto's kids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Always thought Sauce would be a mean fuck..



He's got alot of hatred to get out, and make some salad in the process.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

At least (s)he'll be black and white in the spin-off instead of coloured and we can pretend those colours aren't real.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

What tells you guys it is a she? Could very well be a guy. lol


----------



## zoro (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sure Whatsername Uzumaki and Precious Akimichi will be hot too when they grow up


Not a chance in hell for the albino monster though


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

So now its Sakura Uchiha an Hinata Uzumaki? Lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

When you know, when your kid seems to glow in the dark, like Sai and Ino's seems too. Something might've gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that Sauce(an originally celibate friend) tapped Sakura's booty before Naruto did Hinata's? Can notice the age difference between Sarada and Naruto's kids.



sakura is fast she probably would have jumped sasuke since they were kids if he allowed it. as soon as he said yes the salad was tossed


----------



## Breadman (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> i feel sorry for choujis daughter. she is going get mocked for being a fatty. kids are brutal man.



That is, until she uses some ninjutsu and makes herself into some curvy gal, that's when all the guys will learn it's better to shut up and be patient.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> sakura is fast she probably would have jumped sasuke since they were kids if he allowed it. as soon as he said yes the salad was tossed



So dead. Omg Sakura such a hoe


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that Sauce(an originally celibate friend) tapped Sakura's booty before Naruto did Hinata's? Can notice the age difference between Sarada and Naruto's kids.



Getting pregnant doesn't always work that way..


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji's kid looks like she is a bitch though. She doesn't care she's fat


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glasse but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?



Quite simple, those people question Sarada's obvious parentage because it isn't convenient to their pairings of choice, while the SaiIno kid is away from any big pairing war.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So now its Sakura Uchiha an Hinata Uzumaki? Lol



And their lives are now complete.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino's hair was never that blonde anyway


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2014)

When Chouji 's daughter uses butterfly mode an burns up all her fat, skinny her should look like Yoruichi


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

By the way here's how Sasuke's daughter would look like without glasses and with Sharingan on.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 5, 2014)

i just give sakura and ino props for getting sasuke and sai's dick to become erect.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> sakura is fast she probably would have jumped sasuke since they were kids if he allowed it. as soon as he said yes *the salad was tossed*



I see what you did, and I like it.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

She looks bad af. Salad for FV


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> When Chouji 's daughter uses butterfly mode an burns up all her fat, skinny her should look like Yoruichi



holy shit. yes. But you still can't top Yoruichi.


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So now its Sakura Uchiha an Hinata Uzumaki? Lol




Women don't _have_ to change their names when they get married, you know. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who are we kidding, this is Kishi. Of course they've changed their names.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Chouji's kid looks like she is a bitch though. She doesn't care she's fat



She reminds me of the younger version of the iconic fat girl from the movie Norbit.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Chouji and Inos kids are the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2014)

All the pairing talk makes me wonder if B ever fulfilled his fantasies as well


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 5, 2014)

Whiny bitches still complain about how the kids look? They will all look okay when they grow up. 
-Chouchou is fat but we all knew how Chouji looks when he burns all that fat.
-Inojin is a boy, and he's fine, just imagine Sai with blond hair.
-Shika's son looks exactly like him, no big deal.
-Both of NaruHina's kids look cute, Boruto will definitely look better than his dad when he's grown up.
-Sarada is just perfect.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> Chouji's kid looks like she is a bitch though. She doesn't care she's fat



I thought the same. Looks like she's ready to be the anti-bully of the group. 



Gabe said:


> sakura is fast she probably would have jumped sasuke since they were kids if he allowed it. as soon as he said yes the salad was tossed



lol poor Sasuke.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glasse but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?



Sakura has very light hair and very light eyes. Salada has BLACK hair and IIRC black eyes, plus Karin's glasses.

Ino's child has black + blonde = red. Makes sense. Salada should have a bit lighter hair. She looks too much like Karin


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

I skipped a shit tone of pages. If Sasuke and Sakura's daughter really is Karin's, then I think I feel bad for Sakura.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> By the way here's how Sasuke's daughter would look like without glasses and with Sharingan on.



Huh, cool. It's always pissed me off that there were no female Uchiha in the story with sharingan. Hopefully it will happen (if the new story lasts any length of time at all).


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> sakura is fast she probably would have jumped sasuke since they were kids if he allowed it. as soon as he said yes the salad was tossed



I don't know about when they were 12 but lord knows she looks Ike she wants to jump Sasuke right then and there the moment Sasuke poked her forward forehead and essentially promised he'd be tossing her some salad when he returned.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe Sai worked up the courage to even talk to a woman romantically, let alone pursue them. Such strangeness.

edit

all you people joking about tossing salad sounds awful jelly of Sakura. You want Sasuke, don't you guys?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2014)

It doesn't appear that Sasuke and Sakura is together though. Maybe Sakura did something to Sasuke when he was out during last chapter and Sasuke doesn't even know salad existing..


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> People are questioning if salad is sakuras daughter only bc she has glasse but they accept that this thing is sai/inos child?



This thing is also with Shikamaru's and Chouji's kid.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> I skipped a shit tone of pages. If Sasuke and Sakura's daughter really is Karin's, then I think I feel bad for Sakura.




Nope, that was Ernie trolling, bless him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sakura has very light hair and very light eyes. Salada has BLACK hair and IIRC black eyes, plus Karin's glasses.
> 
> Ino's child has black + blonde = red. Makes sense. Salada should have a bit lighter hair. She looks too much like Karin



Dad's hair color and eye color.

Mom's forehead and general face shape.

Not that hard.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I can't believe Sai worked up the courage to even talk to a woman romantically, let alone pursue them. Such strangeness.



I somehow doubt that Sai was the pursuant.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> When Chouji 's daughter uses butterfly mode an burns up all her fat, skinny her should look like Yoruichi



oh yes yes this


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

the fuck is this talk about that not being sakura's kid?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Question, what is the ST fandom?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Karin being possibly Sasuke's daughter and SasuSaku in general still topic nr 1?

I kinda expected this thread to be more NaruHina focused given how crazy NF was when the movie scenes showing NH tease came up.

But nothing now.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> This thing is also with Shikamaru's and Chouji's kid.


He definitely has Ino's eyes . Too bad Kishi has to give him Sai's skin color though, imagine the hotness if he has normal skin color.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Electra said:


> It doesn't appear that Sasuke and Sakura is together though. Maybe Sakura did something to Sasuke when he was out during last chapter and Sasuke doesn't even know salad existing..



That's some General Hospital/One Life To Live crap. 



ItNeverRains said:


> I somehow doubt that Sai was the pursuant.



Good God! What are you implying, sir?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I can't believe Sai worked up the courage to even talk to a woman romantically, let alone pursue them. Such strangeness.
> 
> edit
> 
> all you people joking about tossing salad sounds awful jelly of Sakura. You want Sasuke, don't you guys?


Ummm, I'm pretty it was Ino that dragged Sai to that bedroom. Not the other way around. 

The joke writes itself.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> He definitely has Ino's eyes . Too bad Kishi has to give him Sai's skin color though, imagine the hotness if he has normal skin color.



Should have had Sai's hair (at least color) and attitude. That would have been enough.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada is going to be OP


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

So basically the byakugan went extinct


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> By the way here's how Sasuke's daughter would look like without glasses and with Sharingan on.



The eye shape and a bit of the face is Sakura's, everything else is Sasuke.  

I wonder if that's why she looks the best, with most other kids Kishi went 50/50 mix but with her it's more like 80% Sasuke and 20% Sakura. Uchiha genes getting the work done.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder if narutos kids will have a new form of the byakugan that can be turned on and off or that a hyuuga only has kids with byakugans when they interbreed


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi screwed up hardcore by not having hot female Uchihas. Dem eyes


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura's story is a lot more heroic now. She selflessly dealt with Sasuke's crap in order to secure the only male in the village who could give her a decent looking kid. Go in peace, warrior queen. Lord your kid over all the other parents. Now, saladtossing is probably going to develop a mental illness during her teenage years and start grumping and cutting herself and threatening to murder her entire family. But that's the price you pay for Uchiha genes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if narutos kids will have a new form of the byakugan that can be turned on and off or that a hyuuga only has kids with byakugans when they interbreed



I think they will. A few days ago I read a spoiler stating that Toneri (completely fucked his name up before lol) could do it and that somehow Hinata ends up possessing the "advanced" Byakugan. 

Would be real neat to see. The Hyuga would get a much needed power up.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

hokageyonkou said:


> i just give sakura and ino props for getting sasuke and sai's dick to become erect.



They henge'd into Naruto.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sakura's story is a lot more heroic now. She selflessly dealt with Sasuke's crap in order to secure the only male in the village who could give her a decent looking kid. Go in peace, warrior queen. Lord your kid over all the other parents. Now, saladtossing is probably going to develop a mental illness during her teenage years and start grumping and cutting herself and threatening to murder her entire family. But that's the price you pay for Uchiha genes.



Yes, that's our proud independent kunoichi.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

That dreadful conversation with Salad-chan.

Salad: Mommy, Daddy, how was I born? 
Sasuke:......
Sakura: ....um...well you see dear.... 
Sasuke: I was tossing your mother's salad that night,  hence your name
Salad-chan: Tossing salad?
Sasuke: Yup.
Sakura:


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> So basically the byakugan went extinct


No it hasn't.

As  I just stated before.  Guy with yellow hair and orange chakra which  equals gold marries hyuuga.  Not to mention Zetsu is still out there.  



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> I think they will. A few days ago I read a spoiler stating that  Toneri (completely fucked his name up before lol) could do it and that  somehow Hinata ends up possessing the "advanced" Byakugan.
> 
> Would be real neat to see. The Hyuga would get a much needed power up.


I rest my case.


----------



## Ultimate_Kaiser (Nov 5, 2014)

How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimate_Kaiser said:


> How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...



...He can make many more.


----------



## pikmintaro (Nov 5, 2014)

(I'm posting this while reading through all the threads so please forgive me if I miss something sooooo.)

Holy heck I wanted to make a comment, and tried logging in to see if I ever made an account and I apparently did back in 2008 and then forgot about it (I guess since I don't usually go on forums for different series that much because the opinions of people tend to enrage me.), now I'm regretting not posting when the series was actually going on, awwww well.

At least it ended in a way that made me happy, I never really cared about who would get together with whom (except for Naruto and Hinata since Hinata was one of my favorite characters.) but all the pairings pleased me in the end, even the more ridiculous ones.
It's a bit funny and sad to see all the NaruSaku people still in denial (I've seen several trying to make it out like all the pictures are fake, or that it's Hinata's daydream or whatever.)  Seriously... I just can't believe these people they act as if NaruHina just came out of nowhere at the end, and only for the movie, but when Hinata confessed way back and even Sakura thought "You really love him..." it was soooooo obvious it was going to happen, and then when Sakura "confessed" to Naruto with his reaction being to say that he "hates people who lie to themselves" that should have been the final nail in the coffin, but nooooooooooooooo these people had to stay stuck in denial through to the absolute end of the series even when NaruHina was even more obvious with all the hand holding, and what Neji said, I mean come on, I mostly just feel sorry that these people tormented themselves so much with their denial.

I'm also happy that Sakura got together with Sasuke, if she had wanted him right after he tried to murder her before then I would be a little annoyed, but it sounds like he is truly repentant for his crimes, and went on a journey of atonement, a lot could have happened between then and now, so I don't see it as them suddenly hooking up out of nowhere (Sort of like how the other characters probably developed their relationships over time.)

Anyways I've loved the series through all of its highs and lows, and I'm glad to have been a part of the fandom.

And thanks to Kishimoto for making one of my favorite series of all time, I'm glad to be here at the end (Of the main manga anyways there is still the anime, and the spinoff and whatever else they make in the future.)


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimate_Kaiser said:


> How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...




She is the first of many to come.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> That dreadful conversation with Salad-chan.
> 
> Salad: Mommy, Daddy, how was I born?
> Sasuke:......
> ...



So romatikku! Imagine how they will tell their daughter tale about them falling in love with each other! I really want to see this.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> That dreadful conversation with Salad-chan.
> 
> Salad: Mommy, Daddy, how was I born?
> Sasuke:......
> ...



Salad: Was it before or after the murder attempts?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> They henge'd into Naruto.



And how Hinata got Naruto HARD?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sakura's story is a l*ot more heroic* now. She selflessly dealt with Sasuke's crap in order to secure the only male in the village who could give her a decent looking kid. Go in peace, warrior queen. Lord your kid over all the other parents. Now, saladtossing is probably going to develop a mental illness during her teenage years and start grumping and cutting herself and threatening to murder her entire family. But that's the price you pay for Uchiha genes.



no. 
no it's not. 
her supposed 'reward' is sasuke and motherhood as the 'yamato nadeshiko.' 
don't you see how wrong this is?


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> ...He can make many more.


During his "atoning journeys".


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> No it hasn't.
> 
> As  I just stated before.  Guy with yellow hair and orange chakra which  equals gold marries hyuuga.  Not to mention Zetsu is still out there.
> 
> I rest my case.



I think it was attached to this image. I saw a lot of leaks that day so my head was not arranging things correctly.



Only the image had yellow marked words under her head. Can't read Japanese so I can't say for sure what it translated it as, but the two people talking said "Unlock Hinata's advanced Byakugan!".



Selina Kyle said:


> no.
> no it's not.
> her supposed 'reward' is sasuke and motherhood as the 'yamato nadeshiko.'
> don't you see how wrong this is?



I don't think he was serious.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimate_Kaiser said:


> How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...




Bolt will take care of it. 
She is already seeing how similar to Bolt she is. Oh look parallulz.


----------



## chrno84 (Nov 5, 2014)

grown up naruto and garaa look lame compared to sasuke..


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasukes trip = I'm going to follow Jiraya's step and fuck as many women as possible to revive the clan.

That's pretty much it, but since it's a shounen manga, of course it has to been stated between the lines.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimate_Kaiser said:


> How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...



Sasuke banged Sakura before Naruto banged Hinata. He is clearly more sexually active than Naruto. So yeah, he'll probably make more kids with Sakura.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> And how Hinata got Naruto HARD?



by pretending to be Neji


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Salad: Was it before or after the murder attempts?


Sakura: In between!


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if narutos kids will have a new form of the byakugan that can be turned on and off or that a hyuuga only has kids with byakugans when they interbreed



This shit doesn't make sense. How could Byakugan survive for 1000 years if Hinata's daughter doesn't have it?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

pikmintaro said:


> (I'm posting this while reading through all the threads so please forgive me if I miss something sooooo.)
> 
> Holy heck I wanted to make a comment, and tried logging in to see if I ever made an account and I apparently did back in 2008 and then forgot about it (I guess since I don't usually go on forums for different series that much because the opinions of people tend to enrage me.), now I'm regretting not posting when the series was actually going on, awwww well.
> 
> ...




funny cuz sasuke telling sakura 'you're annoying,' 'sakura... thank you,' stabby stab scenes, 'you're damn annoying *cue chest penetration*'should've closed the door on ss.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sasukes trip = I'm going to follow Jiraya's step and fuck as many women as possible to revive the clan.
> 
> That's pretty much it, but since it's a shounen manga, of course it has to been stated between the lines.



That's my point exactly!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sasukes trip = I'm going to follow Jiraya's step and fuck as many women as possible to revive the clan.
> 
> That's pretty much it, but since it's a shounen manga, of course it has to been stated between the lines.



And he doesn't even have to write. 

He will let his "actions" speak for themselves.

Classy Hermit. Hell, yeah!!


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Sasuke banged Sakura before Naruto banged Hinata. He is clearly more sexually active than Naruto. So yeah, he'll probably make more kids with Sakura.



hey now

what do we know about birth control in the narutoverse? maybe nardo and hinata banged up and down the fire land, but just did it right.

hell, that kid might be the one and only time sasuke experienced an erection AND a climax


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> During his "atoning journeys".



He's gotta revive a clan somehow.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> So romatikku! Imagine how they will tell their daughter tale about them falling in love with each other! I really want to see this.


Sasuke:  Well it all started on the day I mindf*****d your mother and abandoned her on a park bench to meet up with a creepy old man.

Salad: 

Sakura:


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> funny cuz sasuke telling sakura 'you're annoying,' 'sakura... thank you,' stabby stab scenes, 'you're damn annoying *cue chest penetration*'should've closed the door on ss.


But she loves him! 
Anyway, it's funny to see their catfight. Like it's getting those SS or NS any better. Well, it's not.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> Sasuke banged Sakura before Naruto banged Hinata. He is clearly more sexually active than Naruto. So yeah, he'll probably make more kids with Sakura.



I think that's Karin's child and Sasuke is gonna avenge Karin's death.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimate_Kaiser said:


> How does Sasuke intend on reviving the Uchiha clan with just 1 child...



He's going to abandon her, so she has daddy issues, and seeks comfort in the arms of strangers. Uchia revival, and theft of all major dojutsus at the same time.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> This shit doesn't make sense. How could Byakugan survive for 1000 years if Hinata's daughter doesn't have it?



Lots of kids and they marrying each other and so on. Honestly who knows. 


Wonder if bolt and salad are really different ages I think they will end up being the same age and bolt is immature while salad is not and looks older. If she finds him annoying they maybe in the same class and interact a lot.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> He's gotta revive a clan somehow.



The first way to atone is to learn how to bone. 

His parents and Itachi 'd be proud.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sure that Sarada would not care how her parents fell in love. She doesn't seem the type at all. In fact, she'd probably condone Sasuke's actions and repeat on Boruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Sakura: In between!


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sasukes trip = I'm going to follow Jiraya's step and fuck as many women as possible to revive the clan.
> 
> That's pretty much it, but since it's a shounen manga, of course it has to been stated between the lines.



how many seeds have jiraiya spread? that is another subplot that we will never know... 

no matter what, sakura's screwed. 
the uchiha clan's gonna be real fucked up big time 
sarada will later want to kill her daddy for abandoning her and mommy


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> Sasuke:  Well it all started on the day I mindf****d your mother and abandoned her on a park bench to meet up with a creepy old man.
> 
> Salad: Huh?
> 
> Sakura:



And she'll cry some more and Sauce will leave to another journey. 
LOOOVE this.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> This shit doesn't make sense. How could Byakugan survive for 1000 years if Hinata's daughter doesn't have it?



Well one of them has purplish eyes... Maybe just maybe?


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2014)

Their children look about part 1 konoha 11 ages, the younger of the 11, so maybe about 12 or so years have passed then? If that's the case Onoki should be like 90 and Tsunade still looking 30 when she's 70.

Bless the slug queen


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

chrno84 said:


> grown up naruto and garaa look lame compared to sasuke..



Bruh, grown up Gaara looks lame compared to anyone.  


Sasuke and Shikamaru both turned out great.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 5, 2014)

And guess what, Neji really stayed dead.

The dreaded Rinne Tensei didn't work as a reset button again.

Poor Sunflower. She never got to know her uncle who died so that she could be born...

A true NaruHina champion.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> But she loves him! : catwalk
> Anyway, it's funny to see their catfight. Like it's getting those SS or NS any better. Well, it's not.



it would've been better if none of this romantic subplot ever happened
srs, those children are abominations to manga world 
it's like kishi had multiple mental abortions


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Bender said:


> The first way to atone is to learn how to bone.
> 
> His parents and Itachi 'd be proud.



I'm pretty sure I'm writing that in my book of teachings I give to my future kids.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Hero said:


> So basically the byakugan went extinct


Arnt there like hundreds of hyuuga in kohona doubt it's extinct. Narutos genes may just be to strong


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sure that Sarada would not care how her parents fell in love. She doesn't seem the type at all. In fact, she'd probably condone Sasuke's actions and repeat on Boruto.



The brutal Sauce love hook style cycle continues.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

Jiraya's will could be another subplot.
We know that Naruto is the heir of Jiraya's fortune, and according to Databook, Jiraya was the richest person  in the world. Somebody might claim the estate, a legal battle ensues (of course Sasuke will be Naruto's attorney, that's a given).


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Their children look about part 1 konoha 11 ages, the younger of the 11, so maybe about 12 or so years have passed then? If that's the case Onoki should be like 90 and Tsunade still looking 30 when.
> 
> Bless the slug queen



Well, she's the best medic in the whole world. She even gave those arms back t our boys. Wonder why she step aside for Kakashi...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder if bee sang for narutos wedding. Enka rap serenade


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Arnt there like hundreds of hyuuga in kohona doubt it's extinct. Narutos genes may just be to strong


Yep, it's not like there's only one Uchiha. With daughter.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Bullshit, bish.
> 
> We all know Shikamaru and Choji are the true, nation-unifying pimps.



Fuck that. Everyone knows Naruto can chakra dick thousands at a time.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Fuck that. Everyone knows Naruto can chakra dick thousands at a time.



This guy gets it.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> Well one of them has purplish eyes... Maybe just maybe?



Honestly the daughter should have white eyes. As it is makes ZERO sense. How could Hyuuga survive with... interbreeding? That shit should have lead to handicapped and retarded children.

We need to know something more about Hamura and how the Hyuuga clan started. Maybe it started from Otsutsuki clan instead of just Hamura?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Fuck that. Everyone knows Naruto can chakra dick thousands at a time.



Except only on one thirsty ass woman...

Choji got himself chocolate cake and Shikamaru an older woman.

Top that, bish.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 5, 2014)

Ino with sai??sasuke with sakura???WTF???
Whats wrong with u kishimoto??


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Except only on one thirsty ass woman...
> 
> Choji got himself chocolate cake and Shikamaru an older woman.
> 
> Top that, bish.



Easy. Epic boobs. /win.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Except only on one thirsty ass woman...
> 
> Choji got himself chocolate cake and Shikamaru an older woman.
> 
> Top that, bish.



I'm surprised Hinata isn't forcing more out of Naruto.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

"Y'know, honey, you look exactly like a girl your father tried to get me to kill once!"


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Except only on one thirsty ass woman...
> 
> Choji got himself chocolate cake and Shikamaru an older woman.
> 
> Top that, bish.



i'm sorry

but hyuga tits trumps all of that


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

SS as endgame is simply... well, at least Kishi trolls us with Karin-look-a-like child.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

KLoWn said:


> Wtf? I don't follow any manga religiously anymore, but I seem to remember the SJ series comming out on wednesday or early on thursday, did this change or something?



I messaged you about it earlier. Yes, there is a chapter coming.



moody said:


> i'm sorry
> 
> but hyuga tits trumps all of that



Lowercase Moody.. You're forever my dude.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm surprised Hinata isn't forcing more out of Naruto.



Why would she?  She's always been soft.



Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Easy. Epic boobs. /win.





moody said:


> i'm sorry
> 
> but hyuga tits trumps all of that



Man you all can't appreciate some fine legs/ass (Temari) or some tasty flavoring (Karui).


----------



## Zhero (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it me or does Sakura look so fyne in housewife gear


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Easy. Epic boobs. /win.


Well... poor Sauce got nothing.


----------



## SLB (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Why would she?  She's always been soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey now, i like my fetching black girls. but karui only has the face from what i can see.

and temari's thighs/legs just ain't as up there as hyuga tits


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

chrno84 said:


> grown up naruto and garaa look lame compared to sasuke..


Hey come on that's not fair, Sasuke was destined to look like Madara v2 anyway.


samishige said:


> So romatikku! Imagine how they will tell their daughter tale about them falling in love with each other! I really want to see this.


*sigh* Cue the violins.


mayumi said:


> Salad: Was it before or after the murder attempts?


Sakura: After we tried to kill each other, I just jumped your dad afterwards. 


Terra Branford said:


> I'm sure that Sarada would not care how her parents fell in love. She doesn't seem the type at all. In fact, she'd probably condone Sasuke's actions and repeat on Boruto.



And after hearing their story proceeds along to the torture Salad has Burrito trapped.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> hyuga tits trumps all of that







Mael said:


> Why would she?  She's always been soft.



I meant more like emotionally twisting Naruto around her finger for more Naruto-kun offspring than physical.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> i'm sorry
> 
> but hyuga tits trumps all of that



Hinata's tits and butt are memetically boss.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Why would she?  She's always been soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a difference between appreciating and wishing. Naruto got the wish.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Their children look about part 1 konoha 11 ages, the younger of the 11, so maybe about 12 or so years have passed then? If that's the case Onoki should be like 90 and Tsunade still looking 30 when she's 70.
> 
> Bless the slug queen



Yassss bitch


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> SS as endgame is simply... well, at least Kishi trolls us with Karin-look-a-like child.



I cannot tell you how much I hate that.  But I love it at the same time because it gives headcanon, which I hate.  UGH!


----------



## Hexa (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe the thing I like the most is that all of the new generation children are approximately the same age (with the exception of Himawari!).  Everyone is just really in sync I guess.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

so we know what's gonna go down at ch 700 (the epilogue with those abortions crawling around)
but what about 699??? 





Zhero said:


> Is it me or does Sakura look so fyne in housewife gear





so it has come down to this


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> SS as endgame is simply... well, at least Kishi trolls us with Karin-look-a-like child.



His finest work.


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> SS as endgame is simply... well, at least Kishi trolls us with Karin-look-a-like child.


Karin is one of those characters that never felt "real." Karin, Suigetsu, Juugo, Yamato, Sai. So fucking flat (and eventually abandoned) that they might as well have been filler.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonder if kishi made salad look like Karin just to mess with people. If true it would be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Maybe the thing I like the most is that all of the new generation children are approximately the same age (with the exception of Himawari!).  Everyone is just really in sync I guess.


There was orgy in the dark and that's how we got all those random crack pairings.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

moody said:


> hey now, i like my fetching black girls. but karui only has the face from what i can see.
> 
> and temari's thighs/legs just ain't as up there as hyuga tits



FUCKING HERETIC!





Terra Branford said:


> I meant more like emotionally twisting Naruto around her finger for more Naruto-kun offspring than physical.



Still...she ain't that kinda woman.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Maybe the thing I like the most is that all of the new generation children are approximately the same age (with the exception of Himawari!).  Everyone is just really in sync I guess.




Post-war baby boom.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Except only on one thirsty ass woman...
> 
> Choji got himself chocolate cake and Shikamaru an older woman.
> 
> Top that, bish.


Dat Choji. 

But shit, what happened to you Temari?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> so we know what's gonna go down at ch 700 (the epilogue with those abortions crawling around)
> but what about 699???
> 
> 
> ...



Only confirmed stuff for 699: Sasuke apologises to T7, says he has to leave, pokes Sakura.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if kishi made salad look like Karin just to mess with people. If true it would be the funniest thing ever.



Pretty sure that was the plan.


----------



## emachina (Nov 5, 2014)

If this is the actual translation, this shit just gave me diabetes!


And this is my ship!


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Circe said:


> Karin is one of those characters that never felt "real." Karin, Suigetsu, Juugo, Yamato, Sai. So fucking flat (and eventually abandoned) that they might as well have been filler.



Yet it's the Sakura who's just pairing fodder in the end.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

> Only confirmed stuff for 699: Sasuke apologises to T7, says he has to leave, pokes Sakura.




and sakura blushes like a school girl 
she disgusts me so much
after all this shit, she never grew up mentally 



samishige said:


> SS as endgame is simply... well, at least Kishi trolls us with Karin-look-a-like child.  : cat



who knows:



who knows


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> His finest work.



No, it would have been his finest work if Salad was actually Karin's child that Sakura is raising for some reason 

But oh well


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Still...she ain't that kinda woman.



True enough. I just don't accept my Hinata accepting only two from Naruto now that she finally has him.


----------



## Mofo (Nov 5, 2014)

lol Selina, Sakura isn't going to be a cuckold, that's just silly.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Pretty sure that was the plan.


Me too. There's no possible explanation. Seems like Kishi trolls certain pairing until the very end.


----------



## HystericalGamez (Nov 5, 2014)

emachina said:


> If this is the actual translation, this shit just gave me diabetes!
> 
> 
> And this is my ship!



So.. is her name.. Sunflower....


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> True enough. I just don't accept my Hinata accepting only two from Naruto now that she finally has him.



he could clone that shit in the bedroom.. Dude, she was preparing for a long time..


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Come on now we all know Hinata is a closet freak, as soon as that bedroon door closes she tells him to bring out the shadow clones. 

I'm shocked she only got 2.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> and sakura blushes like a school girl
> she disgusts me so much
> after all this shit, she never grew up mentally
> 
> ...


Sounds too good to be truth. There must be some limitations for Kishi to express himself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> They can energy bend though, can't they? I mean Gai, Lee etc walk on water, climb vertical walls and shit too.



I don't think they can do the same thing with chakra in Naruto as Avatars/people could do with EB in Avatarverse.



Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> he could clone that shit in the bedroom.. Dude, she was preparing for a long time..




All the Naruto-kuns she would ever desire.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Come on now we know Hinata is a closet freak, as soon as that bedroon door closes she tells him to bring out the shadow clones.
> 
> I'm shocked she only got 2.



Lady in the street a freak in the sheets.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> he could clone that shit in the bedroom.. Dude, she was preparing for a long time..


 I wonder how she would have reacted to the Sai and Sasuke making out scene


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone edited her hair color and eyes on tumblr, she looks like sakura imo


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> lol Selina, Sakura isn't going to be a cuckold, that's just silly.



come on, wouldn't it be just the icing on the romance cake if sakura still waits for her man even after becoming a cuckold 


sasuke and sakura went through so much trials to get where they are such as stabbing, verbal abuse, emotional abuse, stabbing... it just needs that one special elements to bolt it all down.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

adee said:


> I wonder how she would have reacted to the Sai and Sasuke making out scene



Can't  be much better than my reaction. I was shitty.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if kishi made salad look like Karin just to mess with people. If true it would be the funniest thing ever.



very likely that she's Karin's daughter. Sakura adopted the child because she still loves Sasuke.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> very likely that shes Karins daughter. Sakura adopted the child because she still loves Sasuke.



Again, great plot twist if Caesar Salad was Karin's kid.

Sakura is left as guilty adoptive mom?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2014)

Yupp Hinata got thicker, naruto been putting in that work

Naruto making Hinata throw that ass in a circle


----------



## Circe (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Yet it's the Sakura who's just pairing fodder in the end.




Maybe Karin would indeed have been better off being murdered off panel than having to remain in this dumpster juice comic.


----------



## lizardo221 (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I want to see all the parents be overly competitive with their kids in an exam. Temari yelling to get her kid fighting, Sasuke teaching the ways of the uchiha so he can spite Naruto for fun, Naruto wondering if he was really this bad when he was little - oh the list goes on of the fun we could have.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Again, great plot twist if Caesar Salad was Karin's kid.
> 
> Sakura is left as guilty adoptive mom?



That's some kinda Pearl Harbor level of twist.. eh. Whatever works I suppose. Although Sakura does seem like the type to take leftovers.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think they can do the same thing with chakra in Naruto as Avatars/people could do with EB in Avatarverse.



yeah, that's Avatar this is Naruto.




> All the Naruto-kuns she would ever desire.



Yeah she could fuck numerous Naruto's whenever one of them is tired. Lucky as shit to get that kind of action in bed.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm howling @ tenten and Lee's kid

Also how hasn't anyone had twins or triplets. I want Kiba to have a whole litter


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Lady in the street a freak in the sheets.


Amen. 


adee said:


> I wonder how she would have reacted to the Sai and Sasuke making out scene



Hinata: Needs more Narutos.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Someone edited her hair color and eyes on tumblr, she looks like sakura imo


Well, the next step is change her eyeshape, reduce those eyeglasses, change her hair and eyecolor etc. I suggest we must simply redrawn her into one of those pinkhaired Uchihas with Sakura faces to spare the time. Yet Kishi draw her this way.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

We all know hyuugas are all well endowed. Neji is joked about this in the lee spin off. Plus just look at Hina.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

>spends two years with Karin, doesn't even know her last name
>Apologies after stabbing her and calling her a tool, treated as a joke
>replused by the idea of Karin touching him
>Cheats on Sakura and impregnates Karin with salad-chan while he's on his atonement journey 

makes perfect sense!


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> That's some kinda Pearl Harbor level of twist.. eh. Whatever works I suppose. Although Sakura does seem like the type to take leftovers.



I find it an equal comparison...both kinda suck.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkpandas said:


> Someone edited her hair color and eyes on tumblr, she looks like sakura imo



why don't you make her hair pink and her eyes green? She would be even more similar to Sakura

She has NOTHING of Sakura. That can't be Sakura's daughter. Look at Ino's child


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> >spends two years with Karin, doesn't even know her last name
> >Apologies after stabbing her and calling her a tool, treated as a joke
> >replused by the idea of Karin touching him
> >Cheats on Sakura and impregnates Karin with salad-chan while he's on his atonement journey
> ...


Which is just perfect.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, is Karin being the mother a serious argument?

You're going to nitpick over the child wearing glasses because somehow Sakura being the real mother to Sasuke's child is just so offensive. Even compared to _Karin. _

Please, let it go.


----------



## pinkpandas (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> why don't you make her hair pink and her eyes green? She would be even more similar to Sakura
> 
> She has NOTHING of Sakura. That can't be Sakura's daughter. Look at Ino's child



Ino had a busy year then , the first one was the failed attempt.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

So people think it's Karin's kid simply because she is wearing glasses because she has Sasuke's hair color so not sure how that necessarily is a contribution of Karin...


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> >spends two years with Karin, doesn't even know her last name
> >Apologies after stabbing her and calling her a tool, treated as a joke
> >replused by the idea of Karin touching him
> >Cheats on Sakura and impregnates Karin with salad-chan while he's on his atonement journey
> ...



Vegeta used Bulma as a tool to make a new Super Saiyan (which saved them from Freeza). Karin's blood is stronger than Sakura's, she was an Uzumaki. Makes perfect sense


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> why don't you make her hair pink and her eyes green? She would be even more similar to Sakura
> 
> She has NOTHING of Sakura. That can't be Sakura's daughter. Look at Ino's child



Well, I think she IS her daughter but it makes Kishi king of trolls.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Wait, is Karin being the mother a serious argument?
> 
> You're going to nitpick over the child wearing glasses because somehow Sakura being the real mother to Sasuke's child is just so offensive. Even compared to _Karin. _
> 
> Please, let it go. : lmao



but she does look like karin even without the glasses 
huehuehuehue s


----------



## Plague (Nov 5, 2014)

If Sauce really wanted power, he shoulda fucked Mei.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Vegeta used Bulma as a tool to make a new Super Saiyan (which saved them from Freeza). Karin's blood is stronger than Sakura's, she was an Uzumaki. Makes perfect sense



I'm pretty sure Vegeta just jumped a hot chick and popped out a kid.. Then shit happened.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Vegeta used Bulma as a tool to make a new Super Saiyan (which saved them from Freeza). Karin's blood is stronger than Sakura's, she was an Uzumaki. Makes perfect *sense*



See that's where you're wrong Kishi doesn't care if stuff makes sense or not


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> but she does look like karin even without the glasses
> huehuehuehue s



Regardless of who you think her features resemble, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's. Trying to pass this off as SasuKarin when that pairing is completely dead is desperate.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Vegeta used Bulma as a tool to make a new Super Saiyan (which saved them from Freeza). Karin's blood is stronger than Sakura's, she was an Uzumaki. Makes perfect sense



A lack of attraction would make that difficult tho.


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> How the hell does that work when Sakura is raising her kid  see what you did there.





Tifa Lockhart said:


> >spends two years with Karin, doesn't even know her last name
> >Apologies after stabbing her and calling her a tool, treated as a joke
> >replused by the idea of Karin touching him
> >Cheats on Sakura and impregnates Karin with salad-chan while he's on his atonement journey
> ...



Well according to Obito Sasuke specifically listed Karin as his "favorite". With that Line alone, not counting Naruto, Karin is the only one that would make any sense atm ck


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Regardless of who you think her features resemble, Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's. Trying to pass this off as SasuKarin when that pairing is completely dead is desperate.


Of course she's a SasuSaku lovechild who looks like Karin.  
Kishi works hard and trolls harder.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Well, the next step is change her eyeshape, reduce those eyeglasses, change her hair and eyecolor etc. I suggest we must simply redrawn her into one of those pinkhaired Uchihas with Sakura faces to spare the time. Yet Kishi draw her this way.



Her eye shape is like Sakuras. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Her hair and eye color like Sasuke. Her style


And she calls Sakura "mama" and says "Shannaro!"
Seriously,  I didn't think this would need an explanation


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarada looks just like adult Sakura, they have the chin and every thing.

If peeps are starting this stuff now can't wait til the chapter comes out.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Perhaps Sarada has Sakura's intellect like she had in Part 1. 

Ino and Sai's kid is not that ugly, could have been better given his parents, but still kinda cute.

The only ship that I know of so far that makes no sense is ChojixKarui, I'd like to know where that one even came from.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

NessPSI said:


> Well according to Obito Sasuke specifically listed Karin as his "favorite". With that Line alone, not counting Naruto, Karin is the only one that would make any sense atm ck



lol learn Japanese then come back and say that.



samishige said:


> Of course she's a SasuSaku lovechild who looks like Karin.
> Kishi works hard and trolls harder.



Well, she does say "shannaro", calls Sakura her mother and has her large forehead.

Yep...definitely not her child.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Of course she's a SasuSaku lovechild who looks like Karin.
> Kishi works hard and trolls harder.



She looks like Sasuke with glasses.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

SandyPanda said:


> Perhaps Sarada has Sakura's intellect like she had in Part 1.
> 
> Ino and Sai's kid is not that ugly, could have been better given his parents, but still kinda cute.
> 
> The only ship that I know of so far that makes no sense is ChojixKarui, I'd like to know where that one even came from.



Shikamaru gets the foreign girl. So Chouji does too? That really came out of nowhere lol


----------



## Tangle (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Of course she's a SasuSaku lovechild who looks like Karin.
> Kishi works hard and trolls harder.



What about her resembles Karin besides the glasses lmao?


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys, like, 95% (maybe even 99) of the people talking about Salad being Karin's are totally trolling. I think she looks like Karin, too. I think it would be HILARIOUS if she was. I know she's not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Plague said:


> If Sauce really wanted power, he shoulda fucked Mei.



Mei is cowardly fodder.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> A lack of attraction would make that difficult tho.


The problem is Sauce has attraction only for his dead brother and Naruto which is kind of makes it's harder to revive his clan. He said it himself the last chapter and a few chapters ago he confessed his disgust with Sakura. Yet it's endgame...


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mei is cowardly fodder.



...Kinda hot fodder, though.. Not a bad choice for baby makin.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

If Side Dish doesn't even end up being Sakura's kid, that'll just piss me off. The main female deserves better than to raise somebody else's child. Jesus fuck. 

It'll probably turn out true. I mean, look at NH's kids, even if you remove the whiskers you would know immediately who their parents are, but there is nothing even remotely Sakura-ish about Salad except for maybe the hair.

If you saw that kid, with no idea of who she might be, you'd never guess who the parents are. In fact, the first thought that would pop into your head would probably be "Karin!"

How can anyone take any of the shit in these chapters seriously? It's like a parody, a really bad one.

*Yes I'm salty dammit. *


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangle said:


> What about her resembles Karin besides the glasses lmao?


Um... Everything?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendel said:


> So people think it's Karin's kid simply because she is wearing glasses because she has Sasuke's hair color so not sure how that necessarily is a contribution of Karin...


breaking news: the sequel will be black and white. In this manga Karin had BLACK hair while Sakura WHITE hair. So it's obvious Karin has much darker hair. In the manga with no colors Salad will be IDENTICAL to Karin.

a troll? yeah just like Tobi having that mask and that name. Can't be Obito, must be a troll.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> The problem is Sauce has attraction only for his dead brother and Naruto which is kind of makes it's harder to revive his clan. He said it himself the last chapter and a few chapters ago he confessed his disgust with Sakura. Yet it's endgame...



Yeah. I mean, why the hell would he tap her forehead?  i*c*st of course.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> The problem is Sauce has attraction only for his dead brother and Naruto which is kind of makes it's harder to revive his clan. He said it himself the last chapter and a few chapters ago he confessed his disgust with Sakura. Yet it's endgame...



Remember chapter 1. To pass the graduation test they needed to henge. She passed, thus she can henge into Naruto.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Choco said:


> Shikamaru gets the foreign girl. So Chouji does too? That really came out of nowhere lol



the foreign girl? you mean temari?  
all karui wanted was a rich, handsome man. 
instead she got chouji and an obese child. 

k, chouji's not that bad... she'll probably feed him fried chicken and watermelon, the traditional staple diet of the cloud nin village 




samishige said:


> The problem is Sauce has attraction only for his dead brother and Naruto which is kind of makes it's harder to revive his clan. He said it himself the last chapter and a few chapters ago he confessed his disgust with Sakura. Yet it's endgame... : giogio



all this time
sasuke also had those 'make-believe fantasies' about her as well


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Choco said:


> Shikamaru gets the foreign girl. So Chouji does too? That really came out of nowhere lol



I'm certain that neither Chouji nor Karui have interacted in the manga like Shikamaru and Temari have. Though I could be wrong. I don't have a problem with ChoujixKarui, I'm just curious as to how it came about.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

So to those who think Sarada is Karin's kid - Do you think that the SS page from 699 is a fake? 

Or do you think Sasuke just cheated on Sakura and had a one night stand with Karin when he was bored and desperate on a voyage far from his girlfriend, and he opted to raise the kid with Sakura instead because he wanted her to have a decent mother?

Really. I don't get this at all. I can't imagine anyone actually expected SK.


----------



## Choco (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> the foreign girl? you mean temari?
> all karui wanted was a rich, handsome man.
> instead she got chouji and an obese child.
> 
> k, chouji's not that bad... she'll probably feed him fried chicken and watermelon, the traditional staple diet of the cloud nin village



Yes, I mean Temari. Hey you don't have to be so mean to Chouji


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Remember chapter 1. To pass the graduation test they needed to henge. She passed, thus she can henge into Naruto.



Sooo... oh, no! Sasunaru is canon!


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> breaking news: the sequel will be black and white. In this manga Karin had BLACK hair while Sakura WHITE hair. So it's obvious Karin has much darker hair. In the manga with no colors Salad will be IDENTICAL to Karin.
> 
> a troll? yeah just like Tobi having that mask and that name. Can't be Obito, must be a troll.



Lol what?  This is literally the oddest post I have ever read.  She has Sasuke's hair color...it doesn't matter what the hair color is in black and white because it's neither Sakura nor Karin's hair color...

Btw not sure what the Tobi and Obito comments have to do with anything...I argued it being Obito long before it was revealed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2014)

Salad is obviously Naruto and Karin's kid.

Gotta keep dat Uzumaki bloodline pure.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe chouji just decided to go spen some time in kumo and fell in love. Butterfly chouji was great in the war. He may have made an impression


----------



## Tangle (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Um... Everything?



No long red hair or red eyes. A big forehead and Sakura's eyeshape. her father's hair colour and eye colour.

lmao yeah


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Once again people are grasping at straws.

 Sarada is Sakura with Uchiha features. She makes the same facial mannerisms as Sakura, has her catchphrase,along with Sasuke's eyes and sinister smile. 

It's the exact way Kishi went about Naruto favoring his parents. He has Kushina's facial structure and expressions with Mintato's features and dorky smile. (blue eyes, blonde hair etc.)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Sooo... oh, no! Sasunaru is canon!



why do you think Sasuke is away so much?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> If Side Dish doesn't even end up being Sakura's kid, that'll just piss me off. The main female deserves better than to raise somebody else's child. Jesus fuck.
> 
> It'll probably turn out true. I mean, look at NH's kids, even if you remove the whiskers you would know immediately who their parents are, but there is nothing even remotely Sakura-ish about Salad except for maybe the hair.
> 
> ...



She has Sakura's eyes and forehead, she kinda resembles Mebuki too
but I agree, I wanted her to at least have green eyes


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

samishige said:


> Sooo... oh, no! Sasunaru is canon!



Well my man Naruto certainly likes Hinata boobs... but whatever Sasuke needs behind closed doors to crank out some new clan kids..


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So to those who think Sarada is Karin's kid - Do you think that the SS page from 699 is a fake?
> 
> Or do you think Sasuke just cheated on Sakura and had a one night stand with Karin when he was bored and desperate on a voyage far from his girlfriend, and he opted to raise the kid with Sakura instead because he wanted her to have a decent mother?
> 
> Really. I don't get this at all. I can't imagine anyone actually expected SK.



OMG. It's only certain ssalty shippers talking and talking about Salad being Karin's kid. But she does looks like Karin which is kinda funny to us all.


----------



## Hero (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mei is cowardly fodder.



Don't drag Mei 

But her handling as a character and a KAGE at that were most unsightly


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So to those who think Sarada is Karin's kid - Do you think that the SS page from 699 is a fake?
> 
> Or do you think Sasuke just cheated on Sakura and had a one night stand with Karin when he was bored and desperate on a voyage far from his girlfriend, and he opted to raise the kid with Sakura instead because he wanted her to have a decent mother?
> 
> Really. I don't get this at all. I can't imagine anyone actually expected SK. : psyduck



sounds weird, but i don't believe in anything right now  
but srs, all that 'he cheated on her' sounds like soap fanfic 

who cares if sarada is karin's kid... 
sarada sounds more like sakura's kid anyway (both starting with that 'sa' sound and all... shallow reasoning )



Choco said:


> Yes, I mean Temari. Hey you don't have to be so mean to Chouji : pek



you're right
karui will help choji go on diet by only feeding him watermelons 


imo, shikatema was there from pt 1
kishi threw it back in, maybe cuz he don't want his avatar to feel lonely


----------



## Turrin (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So to those who think Sarada is Karin's kid - Do you think that the SS page from 699 is a fake?
> 
> Or do you think Sasuke just cheated on Sakura and had a one night stand with Karin when he was bored and desperate on a voyage far from his girlfriend, and he opted to raise the kid with Sakura instead because he wanted her to have a decent mother?
> 
> Really. I don't get this at all. I can't imagine anyone actually expected SK.



I think people expect that while Sasuke had feelings for Sakura, he also had feelings for Karin, and that Karin went on the voyage with them, and they became a couple, but Karin died shortly after giving birth to Salad, and Sasuke return closer to the village to raise the kid at which point he rekindled his relationship with Sakura and she became the Salad's foster mother.

With that said I think the theory is stupid because Kishi hates Karin too much to give her that role, plus the kid looks like Sakura anyway.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i don't believe in anything right now
> but srs, all that 'he cheated on her' sounds like soap fanfic
> 
> who cares if sarada is karin's kid...
> ...



Ya know Sasuke starts with a Sa, too?


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> why do you think Sasuke is away so much?


I thought he was a regular rock-star but this.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can't imagine anyone actually expected SK.



I expected Karin to be of some importance as she was during her Hebi days and especially since it was revealed she is Uzumaki.  That is main character relation importance! 

Also, why did she love Sasuke so much?  I expected something to that because it was more pitiful then funny in the slightest.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 5, 2014)

People can't take a joke. She does resemble Karin even if it is just trolling.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura's boobs give it away too. Women can go up a few cup sizes after being pregnant.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

The whole Karin thing is funny but honestly I doubt she would ever have given up on sasuke she was obsessed like sakura. Wonder how she got over Sasuke choosing sasuke. I can see her still chasing him.

Wonder if all the Kate's just decided to step down after the war. Or just tsunade


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke is asexual, they said. Now he's banging chicks he can't even stand being close to him.

This is delicious.

I do know narusaku.com is behind the stupidity on tumblr "let's spread the rumour lel lel", they think they're safe in their hovel but they're not. Didn't know they were here too with this bulshit.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The main female deserves better than to raise somebody else's child. Jesus fuck.



it's actually much better writing and MUCH more interesting than her being Sakura's child. We would have something like this:

- Karin is important because her mother
- Sakura is important because she raised her
- Sakura would be more complex and deep character with deeper psychology
- Sasuke would have a sub-plot in which he tries to avenge Karin's death
- plot twist of Salad discovering her true past
- etc etc

Much more interesting and better written.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

i don't want gai and kakashi to be heterosexual life partners  

kishi thinks gai and kakashi should be singles 4 lyfe  


edit: not to mention, physically and emotionally crippled 4 lyfe 




Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Ya know Sasuke starts with a Sa, too?



all the more reason for sarada to be sakura and sasuke's kid
karin would've hijacked the naming 

(i'm not being srs here, srs, not even from that previous post)


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The whole Karin thing is funny but honestly I doubt she would ever have given up on sasuke she was obsessed like sakura. Wonder how she got over Sasuke choosing sasuke. I can see her still chasing him.
> 
> Wonder if all the Kate's just decided to step down after the war. Or just tsunade



She killed Sakura, spawned Salad instead her and now living undercover. That's the reason why Sakura is a housewife now. She's not paring fodder, it's just Karin can't mimic her abilities.


----------



## HystericalGamez (Nov 5, 2014)

Smooth Kishi. Referencing another Ninja Anime with Naruto's daughter's name.

Himawari is her name, and she is Hinata's daughter.

This is most likely a reference to Himawari Hinata from the Ninja Anime Himawari


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I expected Karin to be of some importance as she was during her Hebi days and especially since it was revealed she is Uzumaki.  That is main character relation importance!
> 
> Also, why did she love Sasuke so much?  I expected something to that because it was more pitiful then funny in the slightest.



She fell in love with his smile. 

The Salad is Karin's theory is entertaining though, so please go on.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Once again people are grasping at straws.
> 
> Sarada is Sakura with Uchiha features. She makes the same facial mannerisms as Sakura, has her catchphrase,along with Sasuke's eyes and sinister smile.
> 
> It's the exact way Kishi went about Naruto favoring his parents. He has Kushina's facial structure and expressions with Mintato's features and dorky smile. (blue eyes, blonde hair etc.)



I don't think it literally is the case, but you gotta admit that smile is 100% Karin.

It's almost like Kishimoto wanted people to be confused.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 5, 2014)

HystericalGamez said:


> Smooth Kishi. Referencing another Ninja Anime with Naruto's daughter's name.
> 
> Himawari is her name, and she is Hinata's daughter.
> 
> This is most likely a reference to Himawari Hinata from the Ninja Anime Himawari



at one point i had this thought that himawari a tribute to shin-chan's sister 




> vintage: 2006-04-08 to 2006-07-01


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> it's actually much better writing and MUCH more interesting than her being Sakura's child. We would have something like this:
> 
> - Karin is important because her mother
> - Sakura is important because she raised her
> ...



I don't think that is better written at all.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 5, 2014)

The fact this dork actually wears a bolt around his neck is more than enough reason why he should  be canon IMO

Also ChojixKarui is so random its amazing


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sakura's boobs give it away too. Women can go up a few cup sizes after being pregnant.



Kishi's not that clever so he probably drew a bigger size for her by accident.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> Exactly and to see Sakura/SS to get trolled some more by Kishi.
> 
> SK is a shitty pairing just like SS. It's only slightly better but shit is shit.



Regardless the Salad's authenticity, Kishi trolls em hard with visual resemblance. I can't wait for more Karin aka Salad fanart. That's just too funny!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kishi hates Karin too much



Karin would have been happier had she died.  I don't know why on earth Kishi and his team decided to destroy her development by having her be hysterical over Sasuke's picture as it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kishi's not that clever so he probably draw a bigger size for her by accident.



Shes had a flat chest the entire series.  Why would Kishi fuck that up now?


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 5, 2014)

For gods sake people, it shouldn't be that hard to realize that Karin was a Sakura substitute just like Sai was a Sasuke substitute. Little Salad looks like Karin because Karin looks like Sakura with glasses.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think that is better written at all.



That's because it's not...


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> it's actually much better writing and MUCH more interesting than her being Sakura's child. We would have something like this:
> 
> - Karin is important because her mother
> - Sakura is important because she raised her
> ...



This would just be begging for more Uchiha angst in the story.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

The glasses are funny though her father has a rinnegan and sharingan but the daughter needs glasses. He can see chakra and stuff.

Still wonder if narutos kids will have any other bijou attributes then just the whiskers.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> it's actually much better writing and MUCH more interesting than her being Sakura's child. We would have something like this:
> 
> - Karin is important because her mother
> - Sakura is important because she raised her
> ...



I agree.  Many don't but it brings another story.  Only have Karin just become addicted to drugs and that is why Sasuke leaves with Sarada and is welcomed with open arms by Sakura, who then have their own child.  Would be so awesome!  Just my headcanon.

If anyone wants me to write you a fanfic, just pm me a scenario and I'll get on it.  I'm serious.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> For gods sake people, it shouldn't be that hard to realize that Karin was a Sakura substitute just like Sai was a Sasuke substitute. Little Salad looks like Karin because Karin looks like Sakura with glasses.


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought Karin Suigetsu is already confirmed...Sasuke's daughter just resembles him..then Kishi put Sakura's trait in her character...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Shes had a flat chest the entire series.  Why would Kishi fuck that up now?



He's fucked up a lot of things before to be honest, I wouldn't trust him with anything like that.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I don't think it literally is the case, but you gotta admit that smile is 100% Karin.
> 
> It's almost like Kishimoto wanted people to be confused.





That smile is Sasuke's bruh. All they have is the glasses.

Take away the glasses and they couldn't even have this discussion. 

It's like saying if you dress up Clark Kent in a Batman Cowl he would somehow automatically become Bruce Wayne. That shit just doesn't compute.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Shes had a flat chest the entire series.  Why would Kishi fuck that up now?



Why would Kishi unleash this random paring wrath at us? Just because he can. So it Sakura finally discovered joys of paper roll in her bra.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think that is better written at all.



Goes on an atonement journey.
Cheating on girlfriend.
Delivers love child on girlfriend.

What do you mean it's not better written?


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Sarada is actually a pretty good balance between Sasuke and Sakura in terms of appearance, at least she doesn't look like a carbon copy of one of them.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's fucked up a lot of things before to be honest, I wouldn't trust him with anything like that.



You're confusing Kishimoto with Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2014)

salad is going to go uchiha level crazy when she finds out her true paratage. Saw hello to another uchiha massacre.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> salad is going to go uchiha level crazy when she finds out her true paratage. Saw hello to another uchiha massacre.



Killing one dude isn't a massacre, it's a murder.


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

SandyPanda said:


> I think Sarada is actually a pretty good balance between Sasuke and Sakura in terms of appearance, at least she doesn't look like a carbon copy of one of them.


With Karin eyes, brows, glasses and smirk. Well, come on, guys, he trolls us.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> it's actually much better writing and MUCH more interesting than her being Sakura's child. We would have something like this:
> 
> - Karin is important because her mother
> - Sakura is important because she raised her
> ...



You thought the Kaguya space alien soap opera shit was well-written too, right...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

HystericalGamez said:


> Smooth Kishi. Referencing another Ninja Anime with Naruto's daughter's name.
> 
> Himawari is her name, and she is Hinata's daughter.
> 
> This is most likely a reference to Himawari Hinata from the Ninja Anime Himawari



I thought it was because of Neji but....


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I thought it was because of Neji but....



Boruto=Bolt
Neji=Screw


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Boruto=Bolt
> Neji=Screw



Ooh,kinda forgot. Thanks for claifying


----------



## HystericalGamez (Nov 5, 2014)

Link removed

According to this, in this chapter Kakashi steps down as Hokage, and Shikamaru says "Lets Go" to Naruto because he's his right hand man.

"Lets Go, New Hokage"

Naruto is apparently the 7th.

Also, Kakashi never shows his face.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 5, 2014)

The Karin being Salada's real mother "spoiler" is obviously fake. Stop believing that shit folks.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait people actually think that's Karin's daughter? Hahahha lol what. I thought the big forehead was obvious enough that it is Sakura's daughter

She has glasses because its an ironic pun. The last Uchiha who is master of the Sharigan has a daughter that needs glasses (and shes a bookworm like Sakura).


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> The Karin being Salada's real mother "spoiler" is obviously fake. Stop believing that shit folks.



Thank you. Enough of that shit people. It ain't happen.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2014)

These Uchihas stay blind smh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Boruto=Bolt
> Neji=Screw



I thought he was named after Minato, the Yellow Flash (Lightning *Bolt*). Could be a mix of both or a coincidence somewhere. 

Himawari is cute though. Sunflower, and Hinata's name means "Towards the Sun". Also plays on the "two suns" parentage thing from Naruto's side.

Both names have two meanings. Both are relevant for each parent. 

Probably not Kishi's intent though.


----------



## Sora (Nov 5, 2014)

HystericalGamez said:


> Link removed
> 
> According to this, in this chapter Kakashi steps down as Hokage, and Shikamaru says "Lets Go" to Naruto because he's his right hand man.
> 
> ...



this is more reliable fits in with the leaked pictures


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> These Uchihas stay blind smh.



uchiha's stay blind.. Well played.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

same fucking face as karin


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

How are people that believe this is Karin's child reconciling that with the scan of the forehead poke we get with Sasuke and Sakura...

He goes off for atonement only to cheat and come back to more atonement?  Not to mention bringing back his love child for Sakura to raise??


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Once again people are grasping at straws.
> 
> Sarada is Sakura with Uchiha features. She makes the same facial mannerisms as Sakura, has her catchphrase,along with Sasuke's eyes and sinister smile.
> 
> It's the exact way Kishi went about Naruto favoring his parents. He has Kushina's facial structure and expressions with Mintato's features and dorky smile. (blue eyes, blonde hair etc.)



I need CS drawings of Sasuke's bayonetta girl now. She'd look badass.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

sasuke tsukiyomi+in vitro=sakura giving birth to sasukari's daughter


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's Sasuke's smirk, not Karin's. She has his face too. 

She's daddy's little girl, no doubt.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought he was named after Minato, the Yellow Flash (Lightning *Bolt*). Could be a mix of both or a coincidence somewhere.



Could be a double meaning name (both the metal bolt and fast). He literally wears a bolt as a necklace.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendel said:


> How are people that believe this is Karin's child reconciling that with the scan of the forehead poke we get with Sasuke and Sakura...
> 
> He goes off for atonement only to cheat and come back to more atonement?  Not to mention bringing back his love child for Sakura to raise??



I didn't realize that poking someone in the forehead constitutes a strong enough relationship that gettin' down with another girl could be considered "cheating".


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think that is better written at all.



explain why it's not better written.
explain what is good about her being Sakura's child.

It would be boring as fuck, predictable as hell and would make no sense considering she is identical to Karin. Last but not least, Karin would have no importance in the story. Honestly I don't think you know how to write an interesting plot.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 5, 2014)

No, it's just your headcanon. You saw glasses and thought Karin instantly.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow I can't believe we're still discussing this

IT'S NOT KARIN'S CHILD.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I didn't realize that poking someone in the forehead constitutes a strong enough relationship that gettin' down with another girl could be considered "cheating".



It's more about what that action represents to Sasuke...not the simple action in and of itself holding all that meaning...


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I didn't realize that poking someone in the forehead constitutes a strong enough relationship that gettin' down with another girl could be considered "cheating".


You know nothing about tru lub!


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

if only there was a ice clan woman for sauske to mate with. his child will be the song of ice and fire


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 5, 2014)

so Kishi keeps mind fucking the fans even in the last chapter.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously tho: it's all probably just a joke on Kishi's part. She's the daughter of an Uchiha, a clan famed for their eyes, and yet she has poor eyesight.

HA HA HA AH AHAHAHA.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Could be a double meaning name (both the metal bolt and fast). He literally wears a bolt as a necklace.



I think Kishi's pretty good at Naruto's children name. 

Not sure bout Salad but I like Salad.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

If Sarada awakens the Rinnegan, yal know what's up. 


**runs**


----------



## Radice (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously ?
Take away the glasses and change her hair  to Sakura's style
She will looks like a Sakura with Black hair and eyes...


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 5, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> if only there was a ice clan woman for sauske to mate with. his child will be the song of ice and fire



So the Sauce is a Targaryan?


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Seriously tho: it's all probably just a joke on Kishi's part. She's the daughter of an Uchiha, a clan famed for their eyes, and yet she has poor eyesight.
> 
> HA HA HA AH AHAHAHA.



salad uchiha  ains to be memorable and stand  out of the crowd


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 5, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> No, it's just your headcanon. You saw glasses and thought Karin instantly.



Nah he's got a point. if you look at her Eyebrows they look very similer to Karins in that comparison. 

Also did anyone here that these may not even be real? I heard they're from a fan comic that someone made to troll.


----------



## Sage (Nov 5, 2014)

So none of the females actually changed their last names then huh? everyone is wearing the same colors as their original clans.

Seems the kids take their fathers last name (except for Ino), but no confirmation yet on that.

Assuming this is how things remain in the Narutoverse like Minato/Kushina, Asuma/Kurenai.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sargerus said:


> So the Sauce is a Targaryan?



there are many secret targs out there


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2014)

Sargerus said:


> So the Sauce is a Targaryan?



The Hyuga might be too. 



Bender said:


> @terra
> 
> It keeps showing "Error" for me. The fuck?



Hmm, that's strange. Works perfectly fine for me. Maybe try clearing your cache or something?


----------



## auem (Nov 5, 2014)

What surprises me is Kishi went with female child for Sasuke...off course he can have a boy later...but not showingin tthe manga...


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Sarada awakens the Rinnegan, yal know what's up.
> 
> 
> **runs**



salad wont awake shit as well as narutos kids.  this is an epilogue. wait for the mini series starting  several months from now and you MIGHT see it


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> if only there was a ice clan woman for sauske to mate with. his child will be the song of ice and fire



To bad haku died and was a dude


Hope konohamru can summon his enma and we see it in part 3
Still can see anyone as a villain actually doing anything naruto would beat anyone. Unless there are more space aliens out there


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2014)

auem said:


> What surprises me is Kishi went with female child for Sasuke...off course he can have a boy later...but not showingin tthe manga...



The only reason is the pairing with Naruto's son. So it can be a repeat of the Naruto/Sasuke rivalry with romance mixed in, i.e. exactly the same.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2014)

> Nah he's got a point. if you look at her Eyebrows they look very similer to Karins in that comparison.


 She looks kinda of like Sai too. There's obviously something to that too


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 5, 2014)

auem said:


> What surprises me is Kishi went with female child for Sasuke...off course he can have a boy later...but not showingin tthe manga...



if it was a male, he might restart the clan much faster than expected (because sauske isn't that into women). but if it's a girl, it's much harder to revive the clan, thus maintaining the rare status that uchihas have


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> salad wont awake shit as well as narutos kids.  this is an epilogue. wait for the mini series starting  several months from now and you MIGHT see it



You're just upset that Karin is irrelevant and Orochimaru wanted the Rinnegan from the start. 

I see right through you Addy.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 5, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I didn't realize that poking someone in the forehead constitutes a strong enough relationship that gettin' down with another girl could be considered "cheating".



I don't think these guys know what the fuck they are talking about. I haven't seen chapter 699, but what did Sasuke say? "Next time"? I didn't know "next time" means "now I'm gonna marry you". You know when Itachi said "next time" he was FOOLING his brother, right? "Next time" meant "there won't be a next time".

Itachi didn't have time to play with Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2014)

Reznor said:


> She looks kinda of like Sai too. There's obviously something to that too



Sasuke looks like Sai. Nothing to it at all.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 5, 2014)

imo Sasuke doesn't deserve shit
Walk around the world with one arm you dunce

Everyone else paid the price for the error of their ways, and you end up marrying the woman you had no problem killing a few years prior? I'm not shipping anyone, I think Sasuke just doesn't deserve anything or anyone and Sakura agreeing to marry him ruined her character. It's pretty obvious she has no respect for herself, you'd think Sasuke being a cold-hearted son of a biatch would make her realize that she can do better.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 5, 2014)

Deidara looked like Ino too, but... BUT... god my feels, I miss DEIDEI


----------



## samishige (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The only reason is the pairing with Naruto's son. So it can be a repeat of the Naruto/Sasuke rivalry with romance mixed in, i.e. exactly the same.


Obviously. What I don't understand is why he didn't make three separate kids from each Team 7 member to start the new team.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Sarada awakens the Rinnegan, yal know what's up.
> 
> 
> **runs**



Sasuke's genes too strong.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> imo Sasuke doesn't deserve shit
> Walk around the world with one arm you dunce
> 
> Everyone else paid the price for the error of their ways, and you end up marrying the woman you had no problem killing a few years prior? I'm not shipping anyone, I think Sasuke just doesn't deserve anything or anyone and Sakura agreeing to marry him ruined her character. It's pretty obvious she has no respect for herself, you'd think Sasuke being a cold-hearted son of a biatch would make her realize that she can do better.


Well... Sakura isn't a prize, too. She forced herself at him during 700 chaps and finally he gave in.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 6, 2014)

Screw the pairings. I still can't register fat Anko.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Think of it this way, with li'l salad being Karin's child, you've got Uchiha, Uzumaki and Haruno all within one familial unit.  It's just like Team 7.  That mean's somethin' man.  That means somethin'.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Well... Sakura isn't a prize, too. She forced herself at him during 700 chaps and finally he gave in.



If she had that Root tongue seal jutsu implanted on her so she never talked again, I'd take that for a prize.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari is an awesome name.
Sarada as well since Sasuke likes tomatoes.

Boruto is just worthless though.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Screw the pairings. I still can't register fat Anko.



DON'T REMIND ME.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The only reason is the pairing with Naruto's son. So it can be a repeat of the Naruto/Sasuke rivalry with romance mixed in, i.e. exactly the same.



That would be neat to see Sadara acting just like Sasuke (as a rival) to Boruto. Maybe even start a family rivalry.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Screw the pairings. I still can't register fat Anko.



she loved those dango more than Naruto loved ramen. 

AnkoXDango canon

I am just surprised she is even alive... Kishi is such a pussy can't even kill characters who are suppose to die.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> If she had that Root tongue seal jutsu implanted on her so she never talked again, I'd take that for a prize.


Nah, it's not like she talks a lot. She cries.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

If Lee has a kid, im guessing a boy.That's it. That kid has solo'd. Probably already wearing 10 ton weights on each of his balls.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Nah, it's not like she talks a lot. She cries.



There has got to be a seal for that too.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> I am just surprised she is even alive... Kishi is such a pussy can't even kill characters who are suppose to die.


Except Neji.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> If Lee has a kid, im guessing a boy.That's it. That kid has solo'd. Probably already wearing 10 ton weights on each of his balls.



Ohh boy! I am still disappointed, maybe the child will master drunken fist as well? Or did Kishi forget about that?


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> she loved those dango more than Naruto loved ramen.
> 
> AnkoXDango canon
> 
> I am just surprised she is even alive... Kishi is such a pussy can't even kill characters who are suppose to die.



Yet he kills Asuma, Neji and Jiraiya. I don't really get it, either. I guess they died for another character's development...?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2014)

No Anko is fat!! Why?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> If Lee has a kid, im guessing a boy.That's it. That kid has solo'd. Probably already wearing 10 ton weights on each of his balls.



Forget who said it, but in the last thread someone mentioned a girl with Tenten hair but with Lee eyebrows and tracksuit. Would be hilarious and yet badass.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2014)

Was it ever revealed what happened to Yamato?


----------



## Del Ruiz (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm more curious what happened to Orochimaru

Wonder if he won't be kept around for a "villain" for the kids - Kishi really liked him I heard even if the fans not so much. Wouldn't surprise me if Kishi does some chuunin exam type action with Oro in the 2015 series, although I'm sure he won't be as evil as he used to be.

I think Anko's fat just to screw with people, Kishi knows what kind of art his creation was used in


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Seriously tho: it's all probably just a joke on Kishi's part. She's the daughter of an Uchiha, a clan famed for their eyes, and yet she has poor eyesight.


yeah and myopia is hereditary. She doesn't wear glasses because it's fun, she wears glasses because she has myopia just like Karin.


----------



## auem (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsala said:


> The only reason is the pairing with Naruto's son. So it can be a repeat of the Naruto/Sasuke rivalry with romance mixed in, i.e. exactly the same.



He already gave a girl to Naruto...family tie up would not have been a problem..


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> There has got to be a seal for that too.


Obviously there's not. That's why Sasuke still plays rock-star and is never home. Poor thing.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Was it ever revealed what happened to Yamato?



I thought he got with Anko?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Was it ever revealed what happened to Yamato?



He's been dust in the wind for a long time. Nothing really came of it after he was injected to the Zetsu glob.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> I thought he got with Anko?



Wow, I missed this. Was this Evil, too??


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 6, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> I thought he got with Anko?



Schwaaaat?
I assumed she was fat and ALONE.
She got chubby and got Yamato's chubby too? Damnnnnn


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Was it ever revealed what happened to Yamato?



he's living his dreams like all the others.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

I can look over these shitty side-pairings if Kishi has other characters acknowledge Naruto as Hokage.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Kakashisauce said:


> Yet he kills Asuma, Neji and Jiraiya. I don't really get it, either. I guess they died for another character's development...?



No character's "development" could justify the death of the great Pervy Sage.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> Ohh boy! I am still disappointed, maybe the child will master drunken fist as well? Or did Kishi forget about that?



Lee's kid has probably already learnt 'crazy ass drunken monkey taijutsu'. Hell these kids better be on their toes. 

Lee's kid is already gunning for Choujiro's ass. Taijutusu users have a tendancy to woop people from the mist village that hold one of the seven mist swords.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> she loved those dango more than Naruto loved ramen.
> 
> AnkoXDango canon
> 
> I am just surprised she is even alive... Kishi is such a pussy can't even kill characters who are suppose to die.



Like TAKA!  Yes I love them, but also YES kill them please instead of having them be reduced to fodder in such a way that death would have been more merciful then their actual fate.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> I can look over these shitty side-pairings if Kishi has other characters acknowledge Naruto as Hokage.



You know there is gonna be a big panel just for that shit.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> Was it ever revealed what happened to Yamato?



that is actually one of the bigger unanswered plot twists (although I am sure the data book probably debunked it)

Isn't he still influenced by Black Zetsu? wouldn't that technically mean he will continue BZ's agenda to bring back Kaguya again?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

AeroNin said:


> Wait people actually think that's Karin's daughter? Hahahha lol what. I thought the big forehead was obvious enough that it is Sakura's daughter



Her eye shape is Sakura's too. Cat-like with those millions of lashes. Karin's eyes have a bigger eyelid, are rounder and don't have as much eyelashes.

Outside of the glasses, there is no Karin about this.



> She has glasses because its an ironic pun. The last Uchiha who is master of the Sharigan has a daughter that needs glasses (and shes a bookworm like Sakura).



I know. It's so cute. 




auem said:


> What surprises me is Kishi went with female child for Sasuke...off course he can have a boy later...but not showingin tthe manga...



Fine by me. All those 'omg he'll only marry to revive his clan' got dissed. A girl and an only child (for now).


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 6, 2014)

does bee end up with anyone?
mei, perhaps? 

where the fuck are those chapters


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> that is actually one of the bigger unanswered plot twists (although I am sure the data book probably debunked it)
> 
> Isn't he still influenced by Black Zetsu? wouldn't that technically mean he will continue BZ's agenda to bring back Kaguya again?



Actually, someone said Evil posted a picture of Yamato, spiral zetsu, and a walking, glowing-eyed wood monster....

So....

Yes?


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Well, she never tried to rape him, stop this bs.



It was implied...I wish i was kidding.


----------



## Snowfairy (Nov 6, 2014)

[sp]  
 [/sp]

Sakura shape of face, eyelashes, Sasuke everything else. Seems Legit To Me.


----------



## Benihisago (Nov 6, 2014)

If anyone's gonna get with Mei it's gonna be chojuro. Also Karin is completely psychotic, it could be her daughter and nobody knows but her.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Hamura gave no fucks when Neji died.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Screw the pairings. I still can't register fat Anko.



This. FUCK YOU KISHI, FUCK YOU.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> It was implied...I wish i was kidding.


Not this argument about translation again. Not today.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2014)

Aw Snowfairy that explains the smirk .


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

I  can't wait to see what happena to Rock Le Iin the future. Come on spoilers! !!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Grendel said:


> How are people that believe this is Karin's child reconciling that with the scan of the forehead poke we get with Sasuke and Sakura...
> 
> He goes off for atonement only to cheat and come back to more atonement?  Not to mention bringing back his love child for Sakura to raise??


Not that I believe the whole Karin thing but how would he be cheating? Is the forehead poke him agreeing to a closed relationship with Sakura despite him going off on his journey? Thats just being silly.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hamura gave no fucks when Neji died.



Do you know how many deaths this dude has probably witnessed, including his own? The fucker might be numb to it.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Screw the pairings. I still can't register fat Anko.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe Kishi was getting tired of all the hentai fanart of her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Wait.. when was this? After the Bijuu extraction?


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hamura gave no fucks when Neji died.



Neji is an idiot. He should have known that nothing bad was ever going to happen to Naruto or Hinata! Didnt be know he was in a story called Naruto!


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

That sasuke smirk people keep saying looks a lot less like sasuke. Well sasuke is better looking than salad so its not surprising that the smirk does not look similar.


----------



## Aazadan (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I didn't realize that poking someone in the forehead constitutes a strong enough relationship that gettin' down with another girl could be considered "cheating".



It depends what you poke her in the forehead with.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 6, 2014)

wait a minute, i get it now. 

sarada isn't karin's abandoned child. 

karin is sarada's future self.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Aazadan said:


> It depends what you poke her in the forehead with.



Very good point


----------



## Seliph (Nov 6, 2014)

But where is my boy Lee


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Neji is an idiot. He should have known that nothing bad was ever going to happen to Naruto or Hinata! Didnt be know he was in a story called Naruto!



i still maintain that neji committed suicide by jumping in front of nardo and hinuhtar.
he just couldn't take it no more... he saw way ahead how this shit manga would meet its shitty end.
neji was too fucking smart for this manga


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, just saw someone posting that the chapter will be released (in not so good quality) in an hour or two. Not sure if you can take it legitimately but I suspect it will arrive by then. If not the translated ones definitely the raws.

Y'all keep an eye on Manga panda. lol



Aazadan said:


> It depends what you poke her in the forehead with.



What in the world...



Revolution said:


> That's because Sarada is Sakura and Menma's kid.
> see what I did there?​



What a twist! Didn't expect it at all.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i still maintain that neji committed suicide by jumping in front of nardo and hinuhtar.
> he just couldn't take it no more... he saw way ahead how this shit manga would meet its shitty end.



I can see him saying as soon as he jumped "lolfuck this shit, I dont even know what the fuck is happening"


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> wait a minute, i get it now.
> 
> sarada isn't karin's abandoned child.
> 
> karin is sarada's future self.



No wonder she spent so much with Orochimaru!


----------



## mayumi (Nov 6, 2014)

Who will get naruto's tebayo quirk? Is himawari younger than blot? Looks like kishi imitated us real family with that son an daughter setup.


----------



## Choco (Nov 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> That's because Sarada is Sakura and Menma's kid.
> see what I did there?​



You're so salty Sarah. Give yourself a break  This can't be good for you


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

There's one thing I realized right now. Poor Salad wears glasses while her mama is the greatest medic in Konohagakure. Does it mean Sakura treats her step daughter like crap or... she just can heal her? Like she couldn't heal Shika and rearrange those arms.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2014)

No one here cares anymore so I should probably ask in a separate thread, but here you have Hinata's girl putting flowers on Neji's grave to symbolize birth and life amid tragedy and destruction of the past.

Sarada is much more important for that kind of symbolism as the Uchiha have suffered throughout the ages because of what happened and ultimately were all wiped out.  It was Sasuke who was alone after being traumatized but still persevered.

In the end, you see him persevere.  

It is so subtle, yet should not go unnoticed.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

Snowfairy said:


> [sp]
> [/sp]
> 
> Sakura shape of face, eyelashes, Sasuke everything else. Seems Legit To Me.



The eyeshape gives it away. Also the huge forehead. Also the shannaro. Also calling her 'mama'.

Trying to ruin people's celebration. Can't say its working, this makes it even more funnier.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2014)

Stop spamming. Stop going off-topic. Stop trolling.

Enough with the circling about Sarada/Salad's parentage. I have no dog in the pairing wars; I don't care if the posts are pro- or anti- whatever.

Keep discussion about the upcoming chapter and spoilers. If you want to shoot the breeze with fellow members, use the convo thread.

For little questions like "Is B still alive?", use Narutopedia.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope at one point during the story Gai says "Nigaa I can still kick your ass up and down  the street with no legs, so watch yourself"


----------



## herobito (Nov 6, 2014)

anything on madaras body? wheres that going? unless he asspulled and revived himself...


----------



## Bild (Nov 6, 2014)

herobito said:


> anything on madaras body? wheres that going? unless he asspulled and revived himself...


Madara is done, he's no longer relevant to the story. The only potential villian, if what was posted 1-2 threads ago is true, is Kabuto.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

herobito said:


> anything on madaras body? wheres that going? unless he asspulled and revived himself...



I would imagine that he would stay dead. His ideals never really changed. I think he would continue trying to wreck the world to bring his idea of peace. The prolog and stuff look peaceful with all of the villages being happy together.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Nov 6, 2014)

oh man, I predict some Sasuke redemption quickly followed by Sasuke exile.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 6, 2014)

Bild said:


> Madara is done, he's no longer relevant to the story. The only potential villian, if what was posted 1-2 threads ago is true, is Kabuto.



Amazing, Kabuto used a loophole in Izanami and turned good to exit it, so he can be evil again.

Is it possible that Kabuto's way of speaking to Orochimaru is Edo Tensei'ing him when he wants to? I have no idea whether Oro is still alive in some shape despite that his body is dead, or not.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Revolution said:


> No one here cares anymore so I should probably ask in a separate thread, but here you have Hinata's girl putting flowers on Neji's grave to symbolize birth and life amid tragedy and destruction of the past.
> 
> Sarada is much more important for that kind of symbolism as the Uchiha have suffered throughout the ages because of what happened and ultimately were all wiped out.  It was Sasuke who was alone after being traumatized but still persevered.
> 
> ...



Now we just need to get Sasuke to take Sarada to Itachi's grave.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> oh man, I predict some Sasuke redemption quickly followed by Sasuke exile.
> 
> Also...any specific time the chap. is coming out?



I don't think any exile is coming. If Kakashi gets the throne, then his idea of forgiveness (look to Obito) would probably trump any exile, as well as having sympathy for the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> I would imagine that he would stay dead. His ideals never really changed. I think he would continue trying to wreck the world to bring his idea of peace. The prolog and stuff look peaceful with all of the villages being happy together.


You know, with edo tensei I can imagine he'll revived someday and then will rule the world.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm guessing even if Gai's destroyed leg still worked he'd still be in a wheelchair otherwise he could walk with a wooden leg or crutches


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

I read somewhere that Kakashi and Naruto will save Sasuke from being "dusted", is that true?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Are we sure Tsunade hadn't made a new arm for Sasuke too?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> I don't think any exile is coming. If Kakashi gets the throne, then his idea of forgiveness (look to Obito) would probably trump any exile, as well as having sympathy for the Uchiha massacre.



Wasn't it said that Kakashi and Naruto vouch for Sasuke when the village wants to  him?



Klue said:


> Are we sure Tsunade hadn't made a new arm for Sasuke too?



Evil said that they both get their arms back.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke probably won't get his arm back until he returns from his atonement journey.



Terra Branford said:


> Now we just need to get Sasuke to take Sarada to Itachi's grave.



I would of loved for Itachi to meet Sarada.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil said that they both get their arms back.



This pleases me.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 6, 2014)

People are already pairing Boruto and Sarada up as a couple, and the chapters haven't come out yet!


----------



## herobito (Nov 6, 2014)

kabuto has oros cells in him so a weird connection isnt out of the question. didnt he want anko for something?
poor kabuto. i thought hed simply go to the orphanage lol.  hes still responsible for the war tho.


----------



## Kage Bijuu (Nov 6, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Amazing, Kabuto used a loophole in Izanami and turned good to exit it, so he can be evil again.
> 
> Is it possible that Kabuto's way of speaking to Orochimaru is Edo Tensei'ing him when he wants to? I have no idea whether Oro is still alive in some shape despite that his body is dead, or not.


Would that mean Izanami actually has more weakness then excepted?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> People are already pairing Boruto and Sarada up as a couple, and the chapters haven't come out yet!



I think it's good .


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Sasuke probably won't get his arm back until he returns from his atonement journey.
> 
> I would of loved for Itachi to meet Sarada.



Maybe. Seems unlikely that they could hold onto the cells or would...but it makes sense if he wants to pay for his sins. 



Klue said:


> This pleases me.



I am glad.


----------



## Bild (Nov 6, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> Amazing, Kabuto used a loophole in Izanami and turned good to exit it, so he can be evil again.
> 
> Is it possible that Kabuto's way of speaking to Orochimaru is Edo Tensei'ing him when he wants to? I have no idea whether Oro is still alive in some shape despite that his body is dead, or not.


We'll have to wait for the chapter to judge those panels about Kabuto and Orochimaru. They might turn out to be nothing or something, Kishi always likes to tease without actually delivering.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

herobito said:


> kabuto has oros cells in him so a weird connection isnt out of the question. didnt he want anko for something?
> poor kabuto. i thought hed simply go to the orphanage lol.  hes still responsible for the war tho.



Sasuke probably said he was a cool guy and gave him a pass


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Sasuke probably won't get his arm back until he returns from his atonement journey.



You know Naruto wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil said that they both get their arms back.



So the movie just ignores that? Or the Sauce is just hiding the arm inside his clothes then? :


----------



## YMICrazy (Nov 6, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> People are already pairing Boruto and Sarada up as a couple, and the chapters haven't come out yet!



Doesn't sarada look a bit older by a few years? I mean boruto looks extremely babyish/young compared to her. Like around the age of narutos part 1 flashbacks


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Sargerus said:


> So the movie just ignores that? The Sauce is just hiding the arm inside his clothes them? :



Evil could have meant Sasuke gets his arm back after returning to Konoha, or yea, he's hiding his arm in the movie.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I read somewhere that Kakashi and Naruto will save Sasuke from being "dusted", is that true?



"dusted"

Oonoki going ape shit on him with jinton, 10/10 would watch


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe. Seems unlikely that they could hold onto the cells or would...but it makes sense if he wants to pay for his sins.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad.



IIRC Someone mentioned that Sasuke can't return to the village yet because alot of people haven't forgiven him for his sins.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke looks like Sai. Nothing to it at all.


You got about halfway to understanding my post.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> IIRC Someone mentioned that Sasuke can't return to the village yet because alot of people haven't forgiven him for his sins.



They'll change their mind when he saves their asses in the movie.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

YMICrazy said:


> Doesn't sarada look a bit older by a few years? I mean boruto looks extremely babyish/young compared to her. Like around the age of narutos part 1 flashbacks


Sometimes girls mature earlier so it's totally ok.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a feeling that goodbye scene between Sasuke and Sakura takes some time after the war in 699 and is gonna ressemble a bit the last one they had in 181. 

Maybe the scenary will be the same as that time, with a bench near.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Reznor said:


> You got about halfway to understanding my post.



My brain discarded everything after Sai.


----------



## auem (Nov 6, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> People are already pairing Boruto and Sarada up as a couple, and the chapters haven't come out yet!



They would be way more sane pairing than their parents..


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> They'll change their mind when he saves their asses in the movie.



 Unfortunately that is the likely scenario. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a feeling that goodbye scene between Sasuke and Sakura takes some time after the war in 699 and is gonna ressemble a bit the last one they had in 181.
> 
> Maybe the scenary will be the same as that time, with a bench near.



Another bench scene, another trash can existence to fill.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a feeling that goodbye scene between Sasuke and Sakura takes some time after the war in 699 and is gonna ressemble a bit the last one they had in 181.
> 
> Maybe the scenary will be the same as that time, with a bench near.


I hope he'll stop milk those paralulz and recycle old panels. Give us some new shit, Kishi!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> My brain discarded everything after Sai.


Ok, then I'll phrase it this way: saying that Salad looks like Karin is just as (in)valid as saying Sald looks like Sai.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Another bench scene, another trash can existence to fill.



It is sometime after the war ended. They have new clothes. Sasuke has a dark shirt and Sakura has her red vest. I also think it might be a long time after it, maybe a year. Sakura's breasts are bigger.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It is sometime after the war ended. They have new clothes. Sasuke has a dark shirt and Sakura has her red vest.
> 
> I also think it might be a long time. Sakura's breasts are bigger.


theres not enough time left in the universe before that happens


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

I suspect any "time skip" will only be a few days or months. The clothes Sasuke is wearing could have been given to him after he gets his arm back or decides to atone. 



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Unfortunately that is the likely scenario.



If they ain't grateful enough to have been saved from a moon crashing into their village or from freaky Moon clan people that they can forgive Sasuke then perhaps they don't deserve his grace.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Evil said that they both get their arms back.


Been confirmed Sasuke turns it down.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> They'll change their mind when he saves their asses in the movie.



It could be this actually.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Been confirmed Sasuke turns it down.



who confirmed it?whould make sense though, but as long as he can achieve asura path i wont mind.


----------



## Coffee Driven (Nov 6, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I read somewhere that Kakashi and Naruto will save Sasuke from being "dusted", is that true?



Evil's post:



Evil said:


> Hokage Kakashi, and  are the reason that they don't dust Sasuke after the war. They vouch for him.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Considering Bolt and himawara have whiskers, it probably means they got the kurama chakra in them. 

The rest of academy kids stand no chance... with Saskue and Naruto's kids there


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> theres not enough time left in the universe before that happens





I'm serious. She has larger breasts in that panel.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Been confirmed Sasuke turns it down.



Where?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I suspect any "time skip" will only be a few days or months. The clothes Sasuke is wearing could have been given to him after he gets his arm back or decides to atone.
> 
> 
> 
> If they ain't grateful enough to have been saved from a moon crashing into their village or from freaky Moon clan people that they can forgive Sasuke then perhaps they don't deserve his grace.


But those kids look like they're already considerably old 

Wait which timeskip you talking about...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It is sometime after the war ended. They have new clothes. Sasuke has a dark shirt and Sakura has her red vest. I also think it might be a long time after it, maybe a year. Sakura's breasts are bigger.



So that would mean Sakura concieved shortly after Sasuke went on his atonement journey. And judging from the spoiler panels, they are living in a tree. 

Fitting.



John Connor said:


> theres not enough time left in the universe before that happens



You have a point. How could a timeskip happen that allows Sasuke to have a daughter then concluding that the village can't trust him? 



Terra Branford said:


> If they ain't grateful enough to have been saved from a moon crashing into their village or from freaky Moon clan people that they can forgive Sasuke then perhaps they don't deserve his grace.



Considering that he lives in a tree in the woods in the Epilouge...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Another bench scene, another trash can existence to fill.



At least this time the trash can is looking right into the bench's eyes. How am I gonna deal with such eye-tension. 



ch1p said:


> It is sometime after the war ended. They have new clothes. Sasuke has a dark shirt and Sakura has her red vest. I also think it might be a long time after it, maybe a year. Sakura's breasts are bigger.



I was going more for months. And I didn't notice that detail in her breasts (its obviously hard to compare to when she's become a mother), was more focused on the poke to her forehead.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

I doubt Sasuke lives in a tree in the woods while he has a kid.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> I doubt Sasuke lives in a tree in the woods while he has a kid.



It was implied in Evil's spoiler.


----------



## SonicTron (Nov 6, 2014)

Remember when Itachi gave Sasuke ocular jutsu with a forehead tap?

Sasuke just impregnated Sakura with his.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> I doubt Sasuke lives in a tree in the woods while he has a kid.


I was told by Mizura that Kishi might be trying to make a social point with this because apparently it's common for Japanese fathers to ignore their home nowadays


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> It was implied in Evil's spoiler.



So we're sayin it's possible that he doesn't know that he has a kid?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2014)

They do live in a tree. I wonder if he doesn't take her with him because she got pregnant, but then they reunite after she delivers and live on that tree.

Though then it means that forehead poke happened after the movie, or the movie isn't canon, or Sakura's pregnant in the movie. Sarada does look older than the rest. Naruto and Hinata don't seem to be even dating on the movie.

I feel very conflicted about this. I don't want a 19 year old pregnant Sakura.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I didn't notice that detail in her breasts (its obviously hard to compare to when she's become a mother), was more focused on the poke to her forehead.



I'm a pervert.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Been confirmed Sasuke turns it down.



Source / Link?


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> So we're sayin it's possible that he doesn't know that he has a kid?



both he and sakura live in a tree house in the woods probably in the outskirts or inside the forest besides konoha.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

Now why would Sakura be dusting? Because they're moving into their new home in the tree.  And Sasuke looks like he's at the entrance. 

Evil's spoilers are literal sometimes.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> both he and sakura live in a tree house in the woods probably in the outskirts or inside the forest besides konoha.



..So Konoha's segregation is complete, now they live in a fuckin tree...? 

Speaking of tree and Hashi cells, I'm betting Naruto can pull off some wood jutsu..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> who confirmed it?whould make sense though, but as long as he can achieve asura path i wont mind.


We got a screenshot of Sasuke without his arm for The Last, remember?



Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> ..So Konoha's segregation is complete, now they live in a fuckin tree...?
> 
> Speaking of tree and Hashi cells, I'm betting Naruto can pull off some wood jutsu..


Sasuke probably chose it himself 'Segregation', get that shit out of here since that has been disproved since day one.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> ..So Konoha's segregation is complete, now they live in a fuckin tree...?
> 
> Speaking of tree and Hashi cells, I'm betting Naruto can pull off some wood jutsu..


Probably Sasuke donates all their money to charity to atone for his sins


----------



## Fay (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> both he and sakura live in a tree house in the woods probably in the outskirts or inside the forest besides konoha.



Wait what? Why are they living in a tree house? I don't see a tree house


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

damn, no out  yet and now sasusaku lives in a tree?

Well, now the last image makes sense. I thought Sasuke's image would be more fitting, symbolic, if it was him returning home. Thank you for this gift Kishimoto lol


----------



## The Big G (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Speaking of tree and Hashi cells, I'm betting Naruto can pull off some wood jutsu..



I think what he did to Hinata (TWICE!) would prove that 



SonicTron said:


> Remember when Itachi gave Sasuke ocular jutsu with a forehead tap?
> 
> Sasuke just impregnated Sakura with his.



Dat tap!


----------



## Seon (Nov 6, 2014)

Where was Sasuke shown without his arm in "The Last"? I thought they both had their arm back


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> I was told by Mizura that Kishi might be trying to make a social point with this because apparently it's common for Japanese fathers to ignore their home nowadays


Oh, um, I wasn't trying to say that he was making a social point. Just that I found it ironic that it parallels Japanese society somewhat. :S You forgot a link by the way, this one is a bit more detailed.


----------



## Near67 (Nov 6, 2014)

Guys I have a question. 
I was following the conversations on this thread but I lost track of what was going on.


So, the last chapter of the manga will take place after the movie? Will it, or just what is going on....?
Because it was said that the movie was canon.... and obviously in the movie the characters are not as grown up as they are in the manga now. So, what is going on...? Lol. I'm lost, sorry.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

This "house on the tree" is hilarious. Just because out of the window there is the color green?


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Fay said:


> Wait what? Why are they living in a tree house? I don't see a tree house



see the side walls of the sakura panels.there is a cave like thing and wood structures and sasuke is entering a tree entrance.
Evil also implied they both live in a tree.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Near67 said:


> Guys I have a question.
> I was following the conversations on this thread but I lost track of what was going on.
> 
> 
> ...



chronologically speaking:

ch 699

(time skip)

the movie

(time skip)

ch 700


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> damn, no out  yet and now sasusaku lives in a tree?
> 
> Well, now the last image makes sense. I thought Sasuke's image would be more fitting, symbolic, if it was him returning home. Thank you for this gift Kishimoto lol



Or he's leaving to this cavern with Tree. To study it. 
And Sakura cleans because she's a housewife, what else for she'll do this?


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> ..So Konoha's segregation is complete, now they live in a fuckin tree...?
> 
> Speaking of tree and Hashi cells, I'm betting Naruto can pull off some wood jutsu..



having all the chakra and hashirama's cells should get him the ability to at least use the wood on the lv that Obito could with his hand.But basically it's more ashura's chakra for him which he has already and yang chakra.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke:  Now I know you kids are headstrong, you've got all sorts of ideals running around in your head, and you might start thinking: "You know, I should start a revolution".  But what if that revolution fails?  Well I'll tell you what.  Then you'll end up like me, living in a TREE down by the RIVER.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

Still holding hope that Sasuke's going ! because his son snuck up behind him. His abnormally grouchy pink-haired son named Madara. Do iiiiittttttttttt.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> see the side walls of the sakura panels.there is a cave like thing and wood structures and sasuke is entering a tree entrance.



so if you can see some trees from your window, you automatically live on a tree? My house is surrounded by trees. I dont live on a fucking tree.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Or he's leaving to this cavern with Tree. To study it.
> And Sakura cleans because she's a housewife, what else for she'll do this?



Pretty sure she can still be a shinobi if she cleans her house now and then.

I really doubt that one of the world's greatest medic nins is going to give up her job. She's dedicated her life to saving people. She can do that while raising kids and cleaning up, too. Damn, who knew a woman could handle doing so many things.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> I was told by Mizura that Kishi might be trying to make a social point with this because apparently it's common for Japanese fathers to ignore their home nowadays



This is very depressing.  But it is life. 

That tree has got to be Zetsu related.  Just look at it.  White strands everywhere.  He is a scientist.  

Just hope Sakura is only a part-time housewife because the hospital and people NEED HER with her mastery of medicine.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Sasuke:  Now I know you kids are headstrong, you've got all sorts of ideals running around in your head, and you might start thinking: "You know, I should start a revolution".  But what if that revolution fails?  Well I'll tell you what.  Then you'll end up like me, living in a TREE down by the RIVER.



Sasuke turns into Matt Foley. I support this prediction.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still holding hope that Sasuke's going ! because his son snuck up behind him. His abnormally grouchy pink-haired son named Madara. Do iiiiittttttttttt.



Please, not the pinkhaired Uchiha, noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure she can still be a shinobi if she cleans her house now and then.
> 
> I really doubt that one of the world's greatest medic nins is going to give up her job. She's dedicated her life to saving people. She can do that while raising kids and cleaning up, too. Damn, who knew a woman could handle doing so many things.



I dunno Pika, those ain't no medic fingernails.  She gotta stick her hands in stuff... don't want no pokin' and puncturin' of what ought not be poked and punctured.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still holding hope that Sasuke's going ! because his son snuck up behind him. His abnormally grouchy pink-haired son named Madara. Do iiiiittttttttttt.



First he takes his hairstyle, then names him after a pink haired Uchiha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Let's not forget the uchiha crests where they live. This place actually makes me think of the place where we always saw sasuke and itachi training


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still holding hope that Sasuke's going ! because his son snuck up behind him. His abnormally grouchy pink-haired son named Madara. Do iiiiittttttttttt.



I'm going to say it, except the wtf pairings the only thing that surprised me in the finale is this. Sauce stopped at one kid? 

 Boruto better embrace the Uchiha name or gtfo


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder if Naruto used Kage Bunshin on Hinata, gave her the ol the hole surprise.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 6, 2014)

@ Sai and Ino's Son


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> I'm going to say it, except the wtf pairings the only thing that surprised me in the finale is this. Sauce stopped at one kid?
> 
> Boruto better embrace the Uchiha name or gtfo



Sasuke plans to revive a clan, I am sure that he will have more kids.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Been confirmed Sasuke turns it down.



I asked about this earlier and was shown the Final Movie Trailer. There is a very quick clip and @ :58 sec. it appears to be Sasuke casting a jutsu, and both hands are there. So he might get them later on? IDK


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> Considering Bolt and himawara have whiskers, it probably means they got the kurama chakra in them.
> 
> The rest of academy kids stand no chance... with Saskue and Naruto's kids there



Unless Sasuke has a boy then his daughter won't be much fighting wise, afterall she is a female in this manga. I even doubt she'll awaken that Sharingan which is why I wanted Sasuke to also have a boy. Oh well, at least Bolt is a boy. Salad will only be there as pairing material(in the eyes of Kishi and many fans) for Bolt


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> @ Sai and Ino's Son



They got trolled. That child is a ghost story


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure she can still be a shinobi if she cleans her house now and then.
> 
> I really doubt that one of the world's greatest medic nins is going to give up her job. She's dedicated her life to saving people. She can do that while raising kids and cleaning up, too. Damn, who knew a woman could handle doing so many things.



Yet... in the end she has long nails (too long for an active shinobi) and she looks like a housewife. I give you this, we'll wait until the chap release but if she's staying at home as a good little wife I'll call her this and not "greatest medic nin". BTW, if she's this great why her daughter wears glasses?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> I asked about this earlier and was shown the Final Movie Trailer. There is a very quick clip and @ :58 sec. it appears to be Sasuke casting a jutsu, and both hands are there. So he might get them later on? IDK


From what evil said I'm pretty sure she meant that he will get it, what might happen is that he goes into soul searching first


----------



## Fay (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys are sexist. What is wrong with Sasuke having a daughter? Add to this she isn't even a fangirl, she clearly dislikes Bolt.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> They got trolled. That child is a ghost story



I'm like 

then I was like..


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Yet... in the end she has long nails (too long for an active shinobi) and she looks like a housewife. I give you this, we'll wait until the chap release but if she's staying at home as a good little wife I'll call her this and not "greatest medic nin". *BTW, if she's this great why her daughter wears glasses? *



They aren't corrective lenses, they're sharingan-suppressing lenses so her eyeballs don't activate and she goes all angsty and destructive as detailed by Tobirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> Yet... in the end she has long nails (too long for an active shinobi) and she looks like a housewife. I give you this, we'll wait until the chap release but if she's staying at home as a good little wife I'll call her this and not "greatest medic nin". BTW, if she's this great why her daughter wears glasses?



Tsunade fights in high heels with breasts the size of watermelons flopping all over the place and lipstick and nail polish, and you are using "long nails" as an excuse for Sakura not to be a shinobi anymore?


----------



## herobito (Nov 6, 2014)

sakura finally got the uchiha d. 
living in a tree sounds cool.  sounds like its in konoha if salad is complaining about bolt.


----------



## Agony (Nov 6, 2014)

so are we getting the two chapter at once, or do we have to wait one and another?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone else like the fact that Konohamaru was treated as royalty and the new Hokage's kid is getting punched in the head.. by the Hokage..


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder who's going to fill the 3rd spot in the new Team 7 (if its covered in the mini-series) Bolt and Salad are a given but who will join them, I would have said Sai's kid but he's obviously going to be in the new Ino-Shika-Cho Trio.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

There will be a manly tear rolling down my cheek at the last page watching Naruto and Sasuke atop the Hokage monument looking down at the village and smiling at each other like HashiMad 

This series has been mostly crap since the Pain arc and not too fond of the ending but that last scene will hit me right in the feels once I finally realize the story of Naruto comes to an end.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

Fay said:


> You guys are sexist. What is wrong with Sasuke having a daughter? Add to this she isn't even a fangirl, she clearly dislikes Bolt.



She'll probably have a tsundere crush on him, like Sasuke's on Naruto.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> I wonder who's going to fill the 3rd spot in the new Team 7 (if its covered in the mini-series) Bolt and Salad are a given but who will join them, I would have said Sai's kid but he's obviously going to be in the new Ino-Shika-Cho Trio.



Aren't Himawari and Bolt twins? They'll probs be on a team to together with a sasuke salad


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 6, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> I wonder who's going to fill the 3rd spot in the new Team 7 (if its covered in the mini-series) Bolt and Salad are a given but who will join them, I would have said Sai's kid but he's obviously going to be in the new Ino-Shika-Cho Trio.



Another Random Kid with good to no special abilities?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

I predict more kids....


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

MILF Sakura might be above even Rinnegan Obito's level. By far stronger than Itachi or base Minato.

Shannaro over 9000.


----------



## Boom Burger (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke's daughter looks like Bayonetta.


----------



## FriendshipNoJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a little confused... who the hell is "Bolt"?


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> They aren't corrective lenses, they're sharingan-suppressing lenses so her eyeballs don't activate and she goes all angsty and destructive as detailed by Tobirama.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

FriendshipNoJutsu said:


> I'm a little confused... who the hell is "Bolt"?



Naruto's son.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

Fay said:


> You guys are sexist. What is wrong with Sasuke having a daughter? Add to this she isn't even a fangirl, *she clearly dislikes Bolt.*




I can't speak for others, I don't mind that Sarada is a girl. Though I fear for the future manga, since Kishi is misogynist as fuck.

I just wanted more Uchiha bbs 

--

That girl has Sakura's personality but she seems to be a tsundere (like Sauce cakes lol)


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsala said:


> She'll probably have a tsundere crush on him, like Sasuke's on Naruto.



Are you implying that Sasuke or/and Naruto is actually gay? 

Where is the evidence, the manga clearly shows that there is no attraction whatsoever between them much less romance?


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Sasuke's daughter looks like Bayonetta.


She does! And like Karin.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 6, 2014)

FriendshipNoJutsu said:


> I'm a little confused... who the hell is "Bolt"?



They've already started with the semi affectionate nicknames.

Boruto = Bolt

Sarada = Salad


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tsunade fights


She really only fought.

Once.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

Since Japanese uses a syllabary instead of an alphabet, when the English word "bolt" is transliterated to Japanese and then transliterated back to English, it becomes "boruto".  Same thing for "salad" and "sarada".

"Bolt" I could use.  No way I'm calling Sasuke and Sakura's kid "salad".  Plus, who knows, maybe Sasuke and Sakura just liked those particular syllables and didn't realize what it spelled.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> She does! And like Karin.



Stop, that talk is forbidden. Crane will lock the thread again.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

FriendshipNoJutsu said:


> I'm a little confused... who the hell is "Bolt"?


"Bolt" and "Salad" would be the anglophonic pronunciations of the names pf Naruto and Sasuke's children.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> Sasuke's daughter looks like Bayonetta.



Bayonetta is her alternate identity and her secret job.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Since Japanese uses a syllabary instead of an alphabet, when the English word "bolt" is transliterated to Japanese and then transliterated back to English, it becomes "boruto".  Same thing for "salad" and "sarada".
> 
> "Bolt" I could use.  No way I'm calling her "salad".  Plus, who knows, maybe Sasuke and Sakura just liked those particular syllables and didn't realize what it spelled.



So better call him bolt.would fit better.


----------



## Elriga (Nov 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> They've already started with the semi affectionate nicknames.
> 
> Boruto = Bolt
> 
> Sarada = Salad



Until we get the translations Bolt is his real name 

God, Boruto is terrible


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd rather people keep Boruto's name as "Boruto", not "Bolt". Same for Sarada.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Bayonetta is her alternate identity and her secret job.


I wish she will be this cool but it's Kishi with his independent and strong pairing fodders.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Since Japanese uses a syllabary instead of an alphabet, when the English word "bolt" is transliterated to Japanese and then transliterated back to English, it becomes "boruto".  Same thing for "salad" and "sarada".
> 
> "Bolt" I could use.  No way I'm calling Sasuke and Sakura's kid "salad".  Plus, who knows, maybe Sasuke and Sakura just liked those particular syllables and didn't realize what it spelled.



SA-ku-ra

SA-su-ke

SA-ra-da
Kinda alike huh?

The 'Sa" family and Sarada got also the "ra" part like Sakura.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> So better call him bolt.would fit better.


Yeah, but there's some extra stuff too.

Boruto
Naruto

It's only different by one Japanese character.  The spelling and phonetics of "Bolt" and "Naruto" don't have a clear connection in English, however.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'd rather people keep Boruto's name as "Boruto", not "Bolt". Same for Sarada.



Fine with me. Refuse to call anyone salad.

Just terrible.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2014)

I can understand Naruto naming his kid something stupid but why the hell would Sasuke and Sakura name their daughter  'salad'? Please, tell me there is another meaning behind "Sarada" or that the translation is somehow wrong.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

FriendshipNoJutsu said:


> I'm a little confused... who the hell is "Bolt"?



An Olympic Gold medalist holding multiple world records and deemed fastest man on Earth!

Usain Bolt... its whom Naruto's son is named after


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fine with me. Refuse to call anyone salad.
> 
> Just terrible.



Someone is jelly of Salad's name.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> SA-ku-ra
> 
> SA-su-ke
> 
> ...



And yet Albus Severus was a better name. I mean, it looks like Naruto and Sasuke made a bet with the stupidest name for the child ever.


----------



## Awaria (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure she can still be a shinobi if she cleans her house now and then.
> 
> I really doubt that one of the world's greatest medic nins is going to give up her job. She's dedicated her life to saving people. She can do that while raising kids and cleaning up, too. Damn, who knew a woman could handle doing so many things.



Good Japanese woman after becoming a mother if usually forced by society to quit her career. 
This is the message Kishi is giving all girl reading Naruto.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Boruto is an awful name it sounds better in English as Bolt but Salad sounds better in Japanese as Sarada, I don't know what Kishi is thinking but if he plans to continue the series and maybe even have it made into an anime, he just shot himself in the foot by giving the new titular characters ridiculous sounding names.


----------



## BirdieWolf15 (Nov 6, 2014)

I, for one, hope that it is Boruto just so I can call him Burrito. Plus I like Burrito Salad as a the ship name.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

BirdieWolf15 said:


> I, for one, hope that it is Boruto just so I can call him Burrito. Plus I like Burrito Salad as a the ship name.


Well, I like this, too.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> I can understand Naruto naming his kid something stupid but why the hell would Sasuke and Sakura name their daughter  'salad'? Please, tell me there is another meaning behind "Sarada" or that the translation is somehow wrong.




Sarada means something else in portuguese...

[sp][/sp]

I guess Sauce wished for a super healthy, buff daughter.


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

Heh, am I the only one who doesn't have any problem with Bolt and Salad's names? 

Anyway, I can't wait for the chapters to come out and see what happens to the rest of the characters. I'm most interested about Orochimaru's fate and the rest of the kages.



Vampire Princess said:


> I can understand Naruto naming his kid something stupid



But they named him after Neji..


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dem license plates are gon' sell like hot cakes too


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> I can understand Naruto naming his kid something stupid but why the hell would Sasuke and Sakura name their daughter  'salad'? Please, tell me there is another meaning behind "Sarada" or that the translation is somehow wrong.



The ridiculousness of her name is surprising, given that neither Sasuke or Sakura seems the type to call their kid something stupid.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada makes little sense for Salad. They would have written Saraddo or Saraddu. Sarada can't be Salad because the A is not mute. Could be Salada or Sarada.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> SA-ku-ra
> 
> SA-su-ke
> 
> ...


Sa from sasuke ra from sakura da from madara


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada actually IS the japanese word for Salad.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sarada makes little sense for Salad. They would have written Saraddo or Saraddu. Sarada can't be Salad because the A is not mute. Could be Salada or Sarada.


They have no L in Jap. Also I hope it's not actually "salad" but something which sounds alike. Because it's stupid to name a girl like this. Or it's a bet in between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

And Naruto's kid is Usain BOLT? 

The next fastest guy in the world. Coincidence? 

He still got a way to go if his dad can shunshin him like that LOL


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarada.
Sarda.
Sard.
Sald.
Salt.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sarada makes little sense for Salad. They would have written Saraddo or Saraddu. Sarada can't be Salad because the A is not mute. Could be Salada or Sarada.



You'd think so, but it is indeed サラダ, sa-ra-da


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sarada makes little sense for Salad. They would have written Saraddo or Saraddu. Sarada can't be Salad because the A is not mute. Could be Salada or Sarada.


Literally the only thing you get when you google her name is salad


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sa from sasuke ra from sakura da from madara


Because Madara is the coolest guy, too?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sa from sasuke ra from sakura da from madara



A SasuSakuMada SALAD indeed.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

Hanami said:


> Sarada actually IS the japanese word for Salad.



so it's Salada. Otherwise they would have muted the last letter. Salada is Spanish and means "salty". It's probably also a dish with vegetables, salt and oil

Anyway muting the A really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Sarada.
> Sarda.
> Sard.
> Sald.
> Salt.



Salad + Bolt = Salt.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> A SasuSakuMada SALAD indeed.



Literally is like a name salad thrown into an Electric Fan.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

We've gone for a while calling Might Guy "Maito Gai". We can do the same for Sarada.

Warning: spoiler for One Piece (/ Naruto)


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2014)

If this is real.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Oda honoring Kishimoto. Cool stuff.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Hahaha 


Cuteness.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If this is real.



No words, just despair.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Salad + Bolt = Salt.


Oooh, good one!

That Rock Lee kid... is kind of cute.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oda honoring Kishimoto. Cool stuff.


Yep.  And on the menu?  Sarada (salad) for 300 berri


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Yep.  And on the menu?  Salad, for 300 berri



Lol, what? I didn't even notice. 

*Edit*: Wait, there is no way I would have caught that.


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If this is real.



Funny thing is, this is still better than half of the other children's designs.


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 6, 2014)

That Oda art, Naruto x One Piece crossover incoming


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

That One Piece homage is cute.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 6, 2014)

Oda shipping Sasusaku? Beyond epic.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If this is real.



Everyone shares?

Such an open-minded world.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

M'kay...I'm gunna go hurt myself now.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brigade (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Warning: spoiler for One Piece (/ Naruto)



Oda so generous


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2014)

That spoiler image is the size of Texas


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 6, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Sarada.
> Sarda.
> Sard.
> Sald.
> Salt.



Sad.

ten char


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Rock Lee is still the best guy and Oda gets that


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Fake or not, I know Kishi is going to create a funny Lee/Gai clone for Lee's kid.


Don't want.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Literally the only thing you get when you google her name is salad




Bruv, I will never be over this.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Please do not tell me that hideous abomination is a real design for Lee's kid  I think I might boil my eyes


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fake or not, I know Kishi is going to create a funny Lee/Gai clone for Lee's kid.
> 
> 
> Don't want.



If so i feel as if god is coming to reap the sinners... But naw for real, it would be a lame cop out to not give lee a kid.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

so oda made an homage for naruto in his chapter's cover.
That is a show of true respect.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

samishige said:


> They have no L in Jap. Also I hope it's not actually "salad" but something which sounds alike. Because it's stupid to name a girl like this. Or it's a bet in between Naruto and Sasuke.


Salada is not Japanese, it's from another language. They have a lot of foreign words. If it's a foreign word, makes no sense to turn L into R. Salada is a female word (male is Salado) so makes sense. If you dont have male/female adjectives you can't understand this grammar.



Swagger Wagon said:


> Literally the only thing you get when you google her name is salad



Salad is English. They don't mean the English version, they mean their word which came from Spanish/Italian/Latin.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Oda is a bro.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If this is real.



Thats not possible.sakura is with sasuke.what the f*** is going on here???


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fake or not, I know Kishi is going to create a funny Lee/Gai clone for Lee's kid.
> 
> 
> Don't want.



With Samui? 1010? That girl with glasses that fangirled over Shika?

There are still plenty of opportunities left for a kawaii Frankenstein to emerge.

Sai's kid will be a looker in comparison.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Oda shipping Sasusaku? Beyond epic.


What? Where?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> If this is real.



Omg! 

This said, Lee ta?jutsu + Sakura's strenght = Hokage potential! 



Hexa said:


> We've gone for a while calling Might Guy "Maito Gai". We can do the same for Sarada.
> 
> Warning: spoiler for One Piece (/ Naruto)



Oda being Goda as usual...


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> Thats not possible.sakura is with sasuke.what the f*** is going on here???



She is with both


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Salada is not Japanese, it's from another language. They have a lot of foreign words. If it's a foreign word, makes no sense to turn L into R. Salada is a female word (male is Salado) so makes sense. If you dont have male/female adjectives you can't understand this grammar.
> .


Dude, what are you talking about? 
Sarada is Jap for salad obviously.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

so fake.  obviously pixilated XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Found something on a Japanese site.

Apparently Tsunade gives up her position several months after the War to Kakashi. They talk in front of a grave, which I'm assuming is Obito's because it says Obito  phosphorus grave (google translate).

That's all I pathetically gathered. Where are the raws? Aw man this is depressing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> Thats not possible.sakura is with sasuke.what the f*** is going on here???



Tenten, I guess.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2014)

699 is going to be a LOVE STORY chapter.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Salada is not Japanese, it's from another language. They have a lot of foreign words. If it's a foreign word, makes no sense to turn L into R. Salada is a female word (male is Salado) so makes sense. If you dont have male/female adjectives you can't understand this grammar.
> 
> Salad is English. They don't mean the English version, they mean their word which came from Spanish/Italian/Latin.



Dude, サラダ is サラダ

Would you like to try the サラダ?

Oh, what is the サラダ of the day?

The サラダ of the day is Caesar サラダ

Yes, I'd like the Caesar サラダ

Thank you, sir, I'll be right back with your サラダ

Like that.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

LeeSaku are raising SasuKarin bb girl, how generous of them lol


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

W-wait that.....thing's hair is pink? Fake.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

I will be playing the shire theme song as I read the final chapter 700 and finally close the chapter of Naruto the legendary, gutsy, knucklehead ninja... there is no better song to express my feels right now


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

I want something like this. 




oh Narudo....


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

I really hope Lee had a kid, girl or boy I know she/he would be badass. Also, too bad Lee didn't end up with Sakura he always showed genuine interest and care for her.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Found something on a Japanese site.
> 
> Apparently Tsunade gives up her position several months after the War to Kakashi. They talk in front of a grave, which I'm assuming is Obito's because it says Obito  phosphorus grave (google translate).


Finally, my bb reference  
Now I can die in piece.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2014)

That rock lee child is majestic

I can't even tell if female or male


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> Thats not possible.sakura is with sasuke.what the f*** is going on here???



yeahhhhhhhhhh, i'm skeptical


----------



## nitrogen (Nov 6, 2014)

where is Kurenai's baby


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Over the past few weeks (excluding the early Saturday release) we received the chapter roughly 4-5 hours from now. This week there are two extended chapters to translate.

It's going to take some time. 

Fap/schlick and take a nap.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I want something like this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So the greatest clone user in the manga forgets he can have clones catch his own rugrats for him?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Finally, my bb reference



The site addressed an oversea spoiler provider. If anyone is interested in translating this to decide if it is even worthy of considering as a spoiler...here.



> 木の葉の人々、他里の人々それぞれの近況描写が流れる
> オビト、リンの墓の前で綱手と話すカカシ
> 綱手は火影を引退しカカシに六代目火影を任せる事に
> サスケが１人旅している描写
> ...



That's some of it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2014)

gosh those kids are fugly.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Over the past few weeks (excluding the early Saturday release) we received the chapter roughly 4-5 hours from now. This week there are two extended chapters to translate.
> 
> It's going to take some time.
> 
> Fap/schlick and take a nap.



No it I take a nap I'll sleep through it I know it can't nap mustn't nap MUST STAY AWAKE


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Over the past few weeks (excluding the early Saturday release) we received the chapter roughly 4-5 hours from now. This week there are two extended chapters to translate.
> 
> It's going to take some time.
> 
> Fap/schlick and take a nap.



Klue is doing it right.
Honoring the old Anko.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> So the greatest clone user in the manga forgets he can have clones catch his own rugrats for him?



New Generation > old generation. 

the Kid has already been surpassed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> gosh those kids are fugly.



Fugly is putting it nicely ? especially Inojin and Lee's kid (real pic or not).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2014)

A for effort for all those fake pics


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2014)

its like im in a bad dream and im trying to wake up but this damn dream is REAL  ever had that weird feeling


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

An actual, legit spoiler from 2ch's ◆PdVGPI5gh.


> ボルトが火影岩のラクガキでナルトの顔に麦わらの一味の海賊旗書いてたね　ちょっと良かった
> あと火影ナルトノーパソ使っててワロタｗｗｗ


I think basically says there's a reference to One Piece when Bolt defaces the Hokage monument,


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> A for effort for all those fake pics


i'm about 10000000000000% sure NF wouldn't let those pictures go up in the spoiler thread if they weren't real. this place was always really strict with that


----------



## Sppidy (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Dude, サラダ is サラダ
> 
> Would you like to try the サラダ?
> 
> ...



even in


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> New Generation > old generation.
> 
> the Kid has already been surpassed.



He's no longer a kid.

He's a man.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

King already fucking up.Dat Title.

[YOUTUBE]f7Kt8lYM2VM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memory (Nov 6, 2014)

Anko is a fatass


----------



## Evil (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> An actual, legit spoiler from 2ch's ◆PdVGPI5gh.
> I think basically says there's a reference to One Piece when Bolt defaces the Hokage monument,



There is.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

Not sure why other mangakas are showing homage to Naruto. They know that Kishi totally sold out to make a Part 3 to cash in right...?


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

> [YOUTUBE]f7Kt8lYM2VM[/YOUTUBE]



>Sasuke x Sasuke

Accurate.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2014)

One piece??? Cool


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Eww. One Piece in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> There is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Evil, does Sasuke refuse a replacement arm?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> King already fucking up.Dat Title.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]f7Kt8lYM2VM[/YOUTUBE]



The only person Sasuke ever truly loved.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> There is.



Really???


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll accept no other ending.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

I feel like we haven't gotten a legitimate spoiler from 2ch for like a year now.  It's nostalgic to get actual spoilers from 2ch, even if they're purely One Piece related.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil. Is the pic of Lee's kid posted real? Does Lee even have kids?


----------



## BirdieWolf15 (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, I dismissed the idea of this being Infinite Tsukuyomi, but after see what appears to be Sakura's and Lee's spawn I am starting to believe it. Seriously this is the product of someone's mundane imagination.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 6, 2014)

Holy shit just realized Naruto now has some sort of robotic prosthetic arm thing


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> There is.



SHE'S BACK! and the forum dies in 3....2....1


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil arrived. Incoming 2000 guests.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishi and Oda are friends, Kishi visited Oda when he was in hospital


----------



## Lumia (Nov 6, 2014)

The bolt necklace is actually the bolt that fell off whatever furniture Naruto and Hinata were doing the deed on and caused his conception.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

That Lee kid pic was obviously fake. The face was demented and the quality was no where near that of Kishi's. There is no way that is real.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Evil. Is the pic of Lee's kid posted real? Does Lee even have kids?



This is the chocking surprise Kishi promised us...


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Holy shit just realized Naruto now has some sort of robotic prosthetic arm thing



Naruto Skywalker?


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Holy shit just realized Naruto now has some sort of robotic prosthetic arm thing



Source for such a statement?


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 6, 2014)

So far, Lee, Tenten, Kiba, Shino and Gaara are the ones left whose children or spouses have yet to be shown.  I also hope for Kankorou but since we haven't seen him for fucking ages, I doubt it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> so fake.  obviously pixilated XD



Its not to late. Those with some artistic skill should try to make a pic of one possible kid that was left.

Like Kiba's, Shino's...or Lee's.

The trolling possibilities.

Otherwise this thread be all about Salad being possibly Karin's daughter. 

And whether she died and Sasu did go for Sakura, or if he is cheating on one...or if there is a threesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That Lee kid pic was obviously fake. The face was demented and the quality was no where near that of Kishi's. There is no way that is real.



Face argument is moot seeing Inojin.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

What if Naruto went to have his arm replaced and he said "NO WAIT.  Instead of giving me fingers, give me CHOPSTICKS!  I shall eat ramen more efficiently than ever before!"

And Tsunade's like "No I'm not doing that."

And Naruto was like "Oh."


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> He's no longer a kid.
> 
> He's a man.



He's a kid in his parents' eyes. 

but yeah, I may as well change it to the Legend.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Face argument is moot seeing Inojin.



Not what I meant by quality. I meant the artistic style quality. The Lee kid does not look like Kishi's work at all.

It would be a lot uglier if it was real.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonder if Sarada and Inojin are gonna bicker like Sakura and Ino.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

sigh....i was wishing that naruto wouldn't go down the Harry Potter route and basically end with everyone married with kids. to make things worse, they paired sasuke and sakura?? urgh that was one thing i REALLY didn't want. the dude spent his entire life rejecting her advances, and that speech about her and her make believe fantasy of true love was right to the point. i mean how did it progressed in chapter 699 that sasuke is suddenly fond enough to give her the forehead poke? that's itachi and his thing. sakura doesn't deserve it. part of me wish it was karin's kid  

sasuke should have remain a rogue ninja travelling the world and returning to the village from time to time to help naruto, visit, etc. also, am i the only one who doesn't like sasuke's new look? it doesn't really look like him at all. it's more jarring cause everyone else looks the same.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Naruto Skywalker?



Or Mega Man


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kishi and Oda are friends, Kishi visited Oda when he was in hospital



Probably to steal his cliff-notes.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 6, 2014)

Holy shit it's Evil!


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Guess Evil too lazy to spill the beans on Lee >_>


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

~L~ said:


> sigh....i was wishing that naruto wouldn't go down the Harry Potter route and basically end with everyone married with kids. to make things worse, they paired sasuke and sakura?? urgh that was one thing i REALLY didn't want. the dude spent his entire life rejecting her advances, and that speech about her and her make believe fantasy of true love was right to the point. i mean how did it progressed in chapter 699 that sasuke is suddenly fond enough to give her the forehead poke? that's itachi and his thing. sakura doesn't deserve it. part of me wish it was karin's kid
> 
> sasuke should have remain a rogue ninja travelling the world and returning to the village from time to time to help naruto, visit, etc. also, am i the only one who doesn't like sasuke's new look? it doesn't really look like him at all. it's more jarring cause everyone else looks the same.



And Karin deserved what Sakura shouldn't? 

How mean.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

Sppidy said:


> even in



Did you click on those kanji? NO, you didnt. The first is English, the second is French. You guys dont understand this shit, so basically works like this

- Salad is English
- Insalata is Italian
- Salade is French
- Salada is Spanish
- Sarada is Japanese BUT only because they have no fucking L. Otherwise they would say SALADA because it's NOT a Japanese word. They write it with katakana so it's obviously a word they took from another language.

Clear now? If you ask me I would translate SALADA, it's by far the most correct.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

The ToC for this issue


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Guess Evil too lazy to spill the beans on Lee >_>



Did you grown attached to Pink Lee?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Flippy flop fruit


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Not what I meant by quality. I meant the artistic style quality. The Lee kid does not look like Kishi's work at all.
> 
> It would be a lot uglier if it was real.



What about Anko? Everything is possible now.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

*THIS IS PROBABLY THE LONGEST WAIT FOR A CHAPTER TO COME OUT*

It's been 2 days since the spoiler and pics have come out, why the wait, WHY


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

Wasn't Lee included with the humpback whale spoiler along with Ino and Chouji? What could that have meant? A kid with a seemingly totally random person?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2014)

it really is digimon adventure 02 all over again. same dream illusion, same epilogue with everyone having kids, gross dude.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What about Anko? Everything is possible now.



At least Anko looked like Kishi drew her...only fatter than usual.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Did you click on those kanji? NO, you didnt. The first is English, the second is French. You guys dont understand this shit, so basically works like this
> 
> - Salad is English
> - Insalata is Italian
> ...



But サラダ means salad lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Wasn't Lee included with the humpback whale spoiler along with Ino and Chouji? What could that have meant? A kid with a seemingly totally random person?



Maybe he reproduced himself.

Dat power of youth!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Guess Evil too lazy to spill the beans on Lee >_>



Or Sasuke's arm. Seems as if its gone though. 


Just when I was starting to actually like Sasuke beyond his left eye.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2014)

i had this idea that tsunade gave her arms to naruto and sasuke


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i had this idea that tsunade gave her arms to naruto and sasuke



Why in Gods name would she do that?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2014)

i honestly have no idea.  my mind thinks up weird ass shit


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe he reproduced himself.
> 
> Dat power of youth!!



Naruto gave Lee a sexy bunshin of Sakura so he can have fun, but Lee didn't know anything about contraception, so shit happened.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil, can you describe Kabuto's facial expression in the chapter assuming the spoiler is true.


----------



## auem (Nov 6, 2014)

OP has Naruto homage cover this week....so Naruto having some OP homage is nice too...


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Naruto gave Lee a sexy bunshin of Sakura so he can have fun, but Lee didn't know anything about contraception, so shit happened.



lol and the kid's a clone. She/he CAN'T.GET.HIT, or else she/he'll disappear


What a cursed fate indeed


----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck Kabuto and his evil smile... If he does something wrong he will be gang banged by Naruto and Sasuke.

And hell hagoromo had an evil face as well in one chapter


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 6, 2014)

You all be trippin in acid


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Evil, can you describe Kabuto's facial expression in the chapter assuming the spoiler is true.



Hmm, Kabuto can wait.

Any news regarding the Rinnegan and Sasuke's left arm? 




*Spoiler*: __ 



And Lee's kid?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Fuck Kabuto and his evil smile... If he does something wrong he will be gang banged by Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> And hell hagoromo had an evil face as well in one chapter



Mate, Kabuto runs the series. Be careful when you speak


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or Sasuke's arm. Seems as if its gone though.
> 
> 
> Just when I was starting to actually like Sasuke beyond his left eye.


You and I are destined to forever be in the dark.....hold me


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or Sasuke's arm. Seems as if its gone though.
> 
> 
> Just when I was starting to actually like Sasuke beyond his left eye.



Nah, you just want his arm so he can do seals with both hands for crazy Rinnegan jutsus in the future 

That said...what happened to Madara's feat of using jutsus via Susanoo itself using seals? It was so cool...why did Kishi drop it?


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> And Karin deserved what Sakura shouldn't?
> 
> How mean.



no one deserves the itachi poke  
as for salad, i just thought it will be hilarious if it was karin's kid


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> But サラダ means salad lol



not sure if serious. It's a name, not a regular word. You shouldnt translate it in English


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2014)

Where the fuck did Evil go?!


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hmm, Kabuto can wait.




Feck nah.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

It's weird that, after all this time, people believe spoilers by a random member (a dupe, actually) because they claimed it was "from China".    The Kabuto thing was made up.  Same with the A and Tsunade thing.  There's a list of things that somehow telephoned around.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, you just want his arm so he can do seals with both hands for crazy Rinnegan jutsus in the future
> 
> That said...what happened to Madara's feat of using jutsus via Susanoo itself using seals? It was so cool...why did Kishi drop it?



Naw, I genuinely like Sasuke now. No bull shit.





Hexa said:


> It's weird that, after all this time, people believe spoilers by a random member (a dupe, actually) because they claimed it was "from China".    The Kabuto thing was made up.  Same with the A and Tsunade thing.  There's a list of things that somehow telephoned around.



All it takes is for a few people to believe it, and continue to talk about it. Posters that join the conversation afterward only get caught within the fake source's web as a result.


CuteJuubi got me this time.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Evil is like a white magical wish giving deer. One small spook and it's lost forever. You have to be very careful when approaching Evil. No sudden movements or noise.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> It's weird that, after all this time, people believe spoilers by a random member (a dupe, actually) because they claimed it was "from China".    The Kabuto thing was made up.  Same with the A and Tsunade thing.  There's a list of things that somehow telephoned around.



Yeah, he left his proof on my VMs. I love Ernie. Miss that fucker.


----------



## Sppidy (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Did you click on those kanji? NO, you didnt. The first is English, the second is French. You guys dont understand this shit, so basically works like this
> 
> - Salad is English
> - Insalata is Italian
> ...



actually googling Salada as a jap. name gave me this girl


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Wasn't Lee included with the humpback whale spoiler along with Ino and Chouji? What could that have meant? A kid with a seemingly totally random person?



Maybe Lee hooked up with a girl whose name means "whale"?

Like Iruka's name means "dolphin".

Or he got the NIGHT DOLPHIN. 100000 times the power of Night Guy and can destroy galaxies.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2014)

Lee is the Death Star


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw, I genuinely like Sasuke now. No bull shit.



This kinda reminds me about the dread that overcame many when the spoiler with Itachi taking Sasuke's eye during their fight came out. Many though/hoped that the pic showing Itachi taking Sasuke's eye was photoshot or shit LOL

So many feared Pirate Sasuke...with one eye.

Now it is the fear of Pirate Sasuke with one arm.

He is ready for One Piece now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

> May be we should have sent death treats to kishi too for the ending of the manga maybe then he wouldnt had made this asspull to save his own skin from NH fans.


----------



## samishige (Nov 6, 2014)

~L~ said:


> sigh....i was wishing that naruto wouldn't go down the Harry Potter route and basically end with everyone married with kids. to make things worse, they paired sasuke and sakura?? urgh that was one thing i REALLY didn't want. the dude spent his entire life rejecting her advances, and that speech about her and her make believe fantasy of true love was right to the point. i mean how did it progressed in chapter 699 that sasuke is suddenly fond enough to give her the forehead poke? that's itachi and his thing. sakura doesn't deserve it. part of me wish it was karin's kid
> 
> sasuke should have remain a rogue ninja travelling the world and returning to the village from time to time to help naruto, visit, etc. also, am i the only one who doesn't like sasuke's new look? it doesn't really look like him at all. it's more jarring cause everyone else looks the same.


Because she loves him! And you know nothing about tru lub, hater! 
Anyway, this is just anther asspull, looks like Kishi didn't care enough. Too focused on Naruto and Sasuke relationship's development.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

The best is the narusaku forum... They are so butthurt that it requires to log in now to see the sob fest


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

that fucker Ernie. He should get some award when NF dies for his continuous trolling. That's some Obito level.






Golden Witch said:


>



dat salt


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 6, 2014)

Sppidy said:


> actually googling Salada as a jap. name gave me this girl



stop googling shit and listen to me. It's Salada, they have no fucking L. They call Vegeta "Bejita". They have no fucking V


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> not sure if serious. It's a name, not a regular word. You shouldnt translate it in English



What you think I should do and what I choose to do are two very different things.  Sure, I could simply transcribe it phonetically and be done with it.  But then I lose the essence of the name.  It loses meaning, depth.  It becomes nothing more than a sequence of letters arranged in such a way to as convey a certain sequence of sounds.  The japanese ear will hear the "Sarada" but not only will they hear it, they will take it into themselves, they will understand it, and their minds will fill with images of a pile of leafy-green something-or-others with other stuff on top.  That becomes lost in translation.  "Salad" is not so different from "Sarada" that it is a terribly misleading transcription.  And what little ground it gives in the way of transcription it more than makes up in the way of _translation_.  Now so too will the english-speaking ear influence the brain to produce images of appetizing lettuce and onion and tomato.  The name now has meaning, and thus the character is brought to life.

That, my friend, is why I believe your simple way misguided, and why I shall always refer to this girl as "Salad".


----------



## Kage Bijuu (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


>


What is that?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> that fucker Ernie. He should get some award when NF dies for his continuous trolling. That's some Obito level.



He always keeps me updated with his antics. I would have alerted you all sooner if I had realized it was a big deal.. lol


----------



## Memory (Nov 6, 2014)

How much longer?  I've been waiting for hours because of this.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

No chapter and I'll be leaving soon


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

1500 posts!! That makes it over 7500 in general!

Damn...

I wonder if Evil will post something more but then again I doubt THAT much will happen in just one "Shipping" chapter and in one Team 7 "make up" chapter.

Unless it is Black Zetsu coming back and fusing with Mecha Hidan. Or Kabuto. Or both.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lee hooked up with a whale? Lee x Anko confirmed!


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

end this bullshit god damn it!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> How much longer?  I've been waiting for hours because of this.



I'd say about 4 hours from now (considering the past releases...)


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope Nesha and Cordelia won't be cleaning these threads from all the shit talk. They should be archived and cherished for the posterity


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

~L~ said:


> sigh...*.i was wishing that naruto wouldn't go down the Harry Potter route and basically end with everyone married with kids.* to make things worse, they paired sasuke and sakura?? urgh that was one thing i REALLY didn't want. the dude spent his entire life rejecting her advances, and that speech about her and her make believe fantasy of true love was right to the point. i mean how did it progressed in chapter 699 that sasuke is suddenly fond enough to give her the forehead poke? that's itachi and his thing. sakura doesn't deserve it. part of me wish it was karin's kid
> 
> sasuke should have remain a rogue ninja travelling the world and returning to the village from time to time to help naruto, visit, etc. also, am i the only one who doesn't like sasuke's new look? it doesn't really look like him at all. it's more jarring cause everyone else looks the same.



Same here. These stupid kids really piss me off. There should be Naruto/Hinata's kid and maybe 2 others at most. This is going to make for an atrocious next generation. Look at the previous generations: most of the adults were single and didn't have children. Iruka, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Anko, Genma, Kotetsu, Izumo, Ebisu... the list goes on and on and on. The interesting chunin/jonin aged characters DON'T HAVE KIDS!!! And they certainly weren't paired up with each other.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> 1500 posts!! That makes it over 7500 in general!
> 
> Damn...
> 
> ...



Which brings up another question. Who is strong enough to face Naruto and Sasuke?

At this point, it seems as if Kishi can only bring in clans from other planets. 


Or worst, depower Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

~L~ said:


> sigh....i was wishing that naruto wouldn't go down the Harry Potter route and basically end with everyone married with kids. to make things worse, they paired sasuke and sakura?? urgh that was one thing i REALLY didn't want. the dude spent his entire life rejecting her advances, and that speech about her and her make believe fantasy of true love was right to the point. i mean how did it progressed in chapter 699 that sasuke is suddenly fond enough to give her the forehead poke? that's itachi and his thing. sakura doesn't deserve it. part of me wish it was karin's kid
> 
> sasuke should have remain a rogue ninja travelling the world and returning to the village from time to time to help naruto, visit, etc. also, am i the only one who doesn't like sasuke's new look? it doesn't really look like him at all. it's more jarring cause everyone else looks the same.



Kishimoto goes down in history as the most misogynistic and shittiest writer for a female lead

Sakura:

once gave up on Sasuke only for Naruto to give her hope back... 
series ends with her failing to save Sasuke from the darkness...
Sasuke declared Naruto alone responsible for saving him from the darkness.... 
her desperate final plea had no effect on him... 

Naruto accomplished her biggest goal without her help.

Lets not forget Sakura remains the only character who:

-Has not suffered _any_ loss
-Both parents are alive
-Mentors are all alive
-All her close friends are alive
-Her love interest didn't die
-Team 7 was reunited (without her help)
-Her dreams came true

So basically Sakura just cried for 700 chapters until Kishi gave her _everything_ she ever wanted without actually earning it or accomplishing them herself or having to experience any loss in her life for real growth. Meanwhile life shat on Naruto, Sasuke and most of K11 who had to earn their happy ending 

There is a reason why most people don't feel any sympathy or root for this character when things didn't go her way...


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> How much longer?  I've been waiting for hours because of this.



Normal time if not longer since there's more pages this week and they're working around colored pages too.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

DemonBorn4569 said:


> Lee hooked up with a whale? Lee x Anko confirmed!



Karui and Chouji produced a whale of a kid. 


And Lee x Anko, never say some shit like that again in your life. 






Anko.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

depends on how many casualties occurred during the war.  That kind of thing could have created a baby boom resulting in what's happening now.  All the ninjas in one place just happy to be alive  while half their families and comrades are dead.  The world needs those kids.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Same here. These stupid kids really piss me off. There should be Naruto/Hinata's kid and maybe 2 others at most. This is going to make for an atrocious next generation. Look at the previous generations: most of the adults were single and didn't have children. Iruka, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Anko, Genma, Kotetsu, Izumo, Ebisu... the list goes on and on and on. The interesting chunin/jonin aged characters DON'T HAVE KIDS!!! And they certainly weren't paired up with each other.



Everything happened under Kakashi's reign, which explains many things...

Kakashi >> Icha Icha >> Orgy in Konoha every nights, believe me!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> Lets not forget Sakura remains the ONLY character who:
> 
> -Has not suffered _any_ loss
> -Both parents are alive
> ...


And they say Kishi hates her


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

Heh, I didn't know Oda and Kishi are true bros. 



Jad said:


> Guess Evil too lazy to spill the beans on Lee >_>



The chapters are coming out in a few hours, it's way more fun to learn what happens from the chapters themselves instead of getting spoiled with everything. 



Golden Witch said:


>



Wow, that's just sad.


----------



## Awaria (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Same here. These stupid kids really piss me off. There should be Naruto/Hinata's kid and maybe 2 others at most. This is going to make for an atrocious next generation. Look at the previous generations: most of the adults were single and didn't have children. Iruka, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Anko, Genma, Kotetsu, Izumo, Ebisu... the list goes on and on and on. The interesting chunin/jonin aged characters DON'T HAVE KIDS!!! And they certainly weren't paired up with each other.



This is Kishi's quality writing

Kanoha's citizens can bread only 3 times in one century!


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Feck this. The wait is waay too long


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Heh, I didn't know Oda and Kishi are true bros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the tip of the Iceberg.About 9000 posts of rage and salt.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

only 500 away from 8000 overall posts.
We can make it, let's break the record!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It isn't funny. It's been done.  To death by now.



Precisely! It's a tradition by here. It had to be done.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Same here. These stupid kids really piss me off. There should be Naruto/Hinata's kid and maybe 2 others at most. This is going to make for an atrocious next generation. Look at the previous generations: most of the adults were single and didn't have children. Iruka, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Anko, Genma, Kotetsu, Izumo, Ebisu... the list goes on and on and on. The interesting chunin/jonin aged characters DON'T HAVE KIDS!!! And they certainly weren't paired up with each other.



It was obviously done to please the fans. What choice did he really have, honestly?

I just hate the fact that he randomly packaged a number of characteristics between the parents and slapped a new name on it.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

THIS IS THE LAST TIME EVER I READ A NARUTO CHAPTER!!!! I SWEAR!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> It was obviously done to please the fans. What choice did he really have, honestly?
> 
> I just hate the fact that he randomly packaged a number of characteristics between the parents and slapped a new name on it.



Yeah, it's kind of really annoying when you can see a character like Sai and Ino's kid and immediately know who both his parents are, especially when those two really had no substantial hint of developing romance in the past.  I'm even more annoyed that the little we see of Shika's kid is basically a carbon copy of his dad in appearance and demeanor.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 6, 2014)

YRN 2 and No Label 3 gon come out before this chapter does.


----------



## WT (Nov 6, 2014)

Guys, bad news 

Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Precisely! It's a tradition by here. It had to be done.



But not done to death.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn chapter took too long, I've work now.


----------



## ATSCODE (Nov 6, 2014)

WT said:


> Guys, bad news
> 
> Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues



Source?

10char


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

WT said:


> Guys, bad news
> 
> Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues



Really? Source?


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Yeah, it's kind of really annoying when you can see a character like Sai and Ino's kid and immediately know who both his parents are, especially when those two really had no substantial hint of developing romance in the past.



Didn't ino have a crush on him? I swear I remember her saying that at some point


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

WT said:


> Guys, bad news
> 
> Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues



white tiger is an old troll..... he needs an update tho.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

WT said:


> Guys, bad news
> 
> Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues



Why don't they just release the raw?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> THIS IS THE LAST TIME EVER I READ A NARUTO CHAPTER!!!! I SWEAR!



They all say that, we know you'll be back next week... Oh wait....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea, he's trolling.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah some pairings and Kid were random even if it was for the sake of Fan service. I mean Ino x Sai, Chooji x The bitch who punched Naruto and co...How are those pairing even FS, no one has ever even cared about that.

Kishi should have given Kids to some and leave other without Kids or pairing like previous generations. It just happen that this time everyone decided to be paired with someone, some pairing not even making sense


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> It was obviously done to please the fans. What choice did he really have, honestly?
> 
> I just hate the fact that he randomly packaged a number of characteristics between the parents and slapped a new name on it.



Sooooo... is ANYONE actually pleased with that fat brown Choji girl thing?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which brings up another question. Who is strong enough to face Naruto and Sasuke?
> 
> At this point, it seems as if Kishi can only bring in clans from other planets.
> 
> ...



Nah, he got the chance to depower them both but didn't take it.

And even IF Sasuke loses his arm he is mainly a dojutsu user anyway.

They both got to keep their power ups and Naruto seemingly still got an arm whether it is a mechanic one or (most likely) one made from Hashi's gooo...Obito style.

But yup, other planets or some super powerful evil that was asleep all this time only to wake up after a 10000 years and....


----------



## Memory (Nov 6, 2014)

Another 24 hours?.... 

... I'm gonna go punch an African baby.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Obvious troll is obvious, but wouldn't mind having 3 more predictions threads


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

And why did Kishi had to have Ino child look like some sickly ghost


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> THIS IS THE LAST TIME EVER I READ A NARUTO CHAPTER!!!! I SWEAR!



Kishi already took your money. 

Or time at least.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Didn't ino have a crush on him? I swear I remember her saying that at some point



I think it was around the Fire Temple arc. I also remember him saying she was ugly back to her.


----------



## Sage (Nov 6, 2014)

WT said:


> Guys, bad news
> 
> Chapters been delayed another 24 hours. Had some scanning/translation issues



was the chapters so awful the scanner and translator went on strike refusing to show this to the public?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Didn't ino have a crush on him? I swear I remember her saying that at some point



Ino thought he was good-looking, yeah, but that came off as something that was just in line with her beauty-fixated character.  And of course he was in her MT dream fighting over her with Sasuke, but once again: that's just her character.  Sai never showed any interest back.

Not that I have any problem with the SaiXIno pairing, I don't.  But I'm just a little peeved that their child so blatantly combined their more prominent physical characteristics, even to the point of dressing like mini-Sai that I could figure it out the moment I saw him.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I think it was around the Fire Temple arc. I also remember him saying she was ugly back to her.



Filler.. /10


----------



## zoro (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Sooooo... is ANYONE actually pleased with that fat brown Choji girl thing?



I like her. I'm sure her adult version would be badass and funny


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

That WT dude is obviously trolling


----------



## peterx (Nov 6, 2014)

So today, will we get the last chapter?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

peterx said:


> So today is the last chapter?



It's the last of we know as Naruto. Supposedly some kinda mini series is to come in the spring.



Edit: I read that wrong. Yes, we are supposed to.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

People crying about pairings need to get over it

They are adults, sharing the same circle of friends/work. Some will fuck and procreate. That's life.


----------



## peterx (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> It's the last of we know as Naruto. Supposedly some kinda mini series is to come in the spring.



Thanks!


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Filler.. /10



I know. Maybe it was right before it. I don't remember if that line was in the manga or not.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Choji kid should go on some kind of diet. Her mother need to confiscate all the candies she eat and decrease the amount of time the child spend with her father. Their hobby is probably eating every fecking time


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> People crying about pairings need to get over it
> 
> They are adults, sharing the same circle of friends/work. Some will fuck and procreate. That's life.


eh let em cry, its amusing to watch

i wonder how many of em committed suicide


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> People crying about pairings need to get over it
> 
> They are adults, sharing the same circle of friends/work. *Some* will fuck and procreate. That's life.



That's what we wanted. It's not what we got.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> And why did Kishi had to have Ino child look like some sickly ghost


Sai's skin is the same ghastly gray in the manga.  We've only actually seen him officially colored maybe two or three times, though.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji's girl would look a lot better if her hair was a different color than her skin.  It's just creepy as it is now.  She'd look perfect with her mother's red hair.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> And why did Kishi had to have Ino child look like some sickly ghost



You mean Edo Tensei?



Serious question.
What'll happen to this Forum?


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I think it was around the Fire Temple arc. I also remember him saying she was ugly back to her.



Sai also had about as much social capabilities as a teaspoon then and insulted pretty much everyone. 



ItNeverRains said:


> Not that I have any problem with the SaiXIno pairing, I don't.  But I'm just a little peeved that their child so blatantly combined their more prominent physical characteristics, even to the point of dressing like mini-Sai that I could figure it out the moment I saw him.



This. Kishi could have at least tried to make the kid look a little bit different.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> Choji kid should go on some kind of diet. Her mother need to confiscate all the candies she eat and decrease the amount of time the child spend with her father. Their hobby is probably eating every fecking time



Last Movie Chouji is pretty slim, actually. Maybe he is keeping the weight off?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Sage said:


> was the chapters so awful the scanner and translator went on strike refusing to show this to the public?



Was a NaruSaku I bet. :ho


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I know. Maybe it was right before it. I don't remember if that line was in the manga or not.


Nope that was in the manga as well. Sai called Ino beautiful(despite thinking that she was ugly because Sakura got pissed when Sai called her the way he saw her(Ugly)). Ino also found Sai Handsome or something like that, all in the manga


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

So not yet? What a shame.


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Filler.. /10



Exactly

Just like both of them

Suits them fine


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> You mean Edo Tensei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part 3 is coming next year, no? People will return


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

You know when Chouchou grows up, if she uses that Butterfly mode.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm starting to also think the translator(s) is(are) a NaruSaku and went on some kind of strike


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

Anybody got a list of EVIL spoilers? There was this one about hot and cold water taps, wtf was that about?

----

As for names, Bolt and Salad ARE weird... but remember:

We have Naruto, literally the name of a piece of food.

We had Neji, just like Bolt, an utter tool. 

In DB and DBZ, we had Trunks and Lunch.

so on and so forth

----

This is just a SMALL selection of weird names we got used to.

Bolt and Salad are stupid, but eh, we got used to Albus Severus, we will survive this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> only 500 away from 8000 overall posts.
> We can make it, let's break the record!



The record was broken quite while ago I think.

But yup, lets go for 8000 posts...and beyond.

And this shipping....we mostly got the epilogue pics and only one page of chapter 699. And it is pairing related too with the forehead poke. 

DAT power of shipping!!

SasuSaku and their daughter caused a real armageddon here.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm assuming most of you already saw it but Oda did a tribute to Naruto this week that's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Kishi did a tribute to One Piece, making Boruto painting the strawhats flag on his father's stone head...


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm assuming most of you already saw it but Oda did a tribute to Naruto this week that's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool.

I saw this cover but I didn't realized the pattern on Nami and Chopper outfits

Edit: I mean the Raccoon


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm assuming most of you already saw it but Oda did a tribute to Naruto this week that's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, and it is written "Sarada" there.

Oda a SasuSaku shipper


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> So not yet? What a shame.



Give it a couple more years. It will get to  us.


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

Not enough bayonetta


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

SandyPanda said:


> Sai also had about as much social capabilities as a teaspoon then and insulted pretty much everyone.



And this guy is a dad now.
Imagine the stuff he'd say to his Son.


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

I just realised...

Sai's  kid is name Inojin...

Ino Jin means Pig-Person, right?

WTF?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> And this guy is a dad now.
> Imagine the stuff he'd say to his Son.



I think a kid is the perfect remedy for Sai to know the full extent of emotion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> Not enough bayonetta



Part 3 doesn't sound too bad after all.....


----------



## zoro (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> Anybody got a list of EVIL spoilers? There was this one about hot and cold water taps, wtf was that about?
> 
> ----





I haven't seen the most recent ones though


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> I just realised...
> 
> Sai's  kid is name Inojin...
> 
> ...



kishi ripping off minecraft?


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> And this guy is a dad now.
> Imagine the stuff he'd say to his Son.



Must have been where he perfected that epic facepalm


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

patoplastico said:


> Not enough bayonetta



I wonder if Kishi is actually a Bayonetta fan.

Or even knows her.

Intentional or not Sarada kinda looking like both Karin and Bayonetta with those glasses was funny.

Though her hairstyle seems to resemble Sakura's mother and she got the same eye shape and forehead as Sakura. Everything else from Sasuke.

Those glasses do wonders though


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

So Oda had read the chapter(or knew about the event about epilogue chapter) before it came out? ...Interesting


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> And this guy is a dad now.
> Imagine the stuff he'd say to his Son.


His son will turn out perfect, look at his mother.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Man, I think we've had 10K plus post prediction threads before, but in the last 3-4 years, this is probably the most ;_;


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe we're still waiting.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

So Sai named his child after a PIG?


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

Shit's getting cute as f...

*Spoiler*: __ 








So we're getting tributes from both Kishi and Oda. That's pretty damn nice!
That Odas cover is great.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe we're still waiting.


I mean we already know almost everything from the spoilers though, so I'm not even sad.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't understand how we wound up with such ugly hybrid offspring designs after seeing the awesome Last movie models that looked like Part 3 proper.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> And this guy is a dad now.
> Imagine the stuff he'd say to his Son.




 I think Sai started to show a little bit more emotion in the war, I'd like to think he's changed a lot since he was calling the girls ugly and hags and asking about Naruto's penis.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> So Sai named his child after a PIG?



sai married a woman named after a pig!


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> I just realised...
> 
> Sai's  kid is name Inojin...
> 
> ...



Sarada doesn't seem so bad after all 

I bet Sai just closed his eyes and imagined Naruto 

It wasn't just Ino going after the second best thing


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I don't understand how we wound up with such ugly hybrid offspring designs after seeing the awesome Last movie models that looked like Part 3 proper.



Kishi drew them all while high, drunk, and under five minutes?


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

I want my chapter.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

its not gonna be out in at least one hour 

its always out at noon here and one hour remaining fo dat


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi drew them all while high, drunk, and under five minutes?



Sounds about right. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi drew them all while high, drunk, and under five minutes?


No u don't get it think about it. IN the war everyone got tonne of chakra from Naruto. Because of that everyone got some of his ugliness DNA in their genes due to mutation. Hence all their offsprings are born at the same time and ugly.

It is all explained and Kishi is a genius .


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

Some one described Narubabies as Pokemon trainers... that was a very apt description.

Heavenly pissed that NEITHER babies has byakugan, how will Naruto change the hyuuga is his babies don't run the danger of being curse-sealed?

HE LIED TO MAH MAN NEJI!

Neji knew what's up, and he rage quit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish Evil would just tell us how it ends. I don't want to wait anymore.


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

But damn HInata has turned into a fine woman. She looks the most mature woman out of all the female character shown so far, truly like a mother. She's got a bigger rack(something female characters in Naruto lack and her boobs and gone bigger). I guess having children does open and bloom a woman


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Whereas we never got the chapter by this time before (but around 12/13, west Europe time)...


It's 2:40pm for me, what's your time?


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No slowness over here.



Same here.........


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Same here. These stupid kids really piss me off. There should be Naruto/Hinata's kid and maybe 2 others at most. This is going to make for an atrocious next generation. Look at the previous generations: most of the adults were single and didn't have children. Iruka, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Gai, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Anko, Genma, Kotetsu, Izumo, Ebisu... the list goes on and on and on. The interesting chunin/jonin aged characters DON'T HAVE KIDS!!! And they certainly weren't paired up with each other.


exactly, there were so many other things that i wanted to see. how the villages now interact with each other. how they rebuild themselves after the great war. even snippets of sasuke travelling to atone for what he did. although in saying that, i'm not sure if these are addressed in the last naruto movie. 

i have no idea why authors think this is the happy ending fans want by pairing random people together.  and some of the kids look weird...like ino and sai's kid. who approved the color scheme of that child? 



Sage said:


> Kishimoto goes down in history as the most misogynistic and shittiest writer for a female lead
> 
> Sakura:
> 
> ...


oh man, when she started crying and begging sasuke again before the fight and then disregarded once again, i was like wow... SHE DIDN'T CHANGE AT ALL.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> Some one described Narubabies as Pokemon trainers... that was a very apt description.
> 
> Heavenly pissed that NEITHER babies has byakugan, how will Naruto change the hyuuga is his babies don't run the danger of being curse-sealed?
> 
> ...



They're maybe abe to activate it at will. And the byakugan-at-will is no other thing than dat golden byakugan!


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> But damn HInata has turned into a fine woman. She looks the most mature woman out of all the female character shown so far, truly like a mother. She's got a bigger rack(something female characters in Naruto lack and her boobs and gone bigger). I guess having children does open and bloom a woman



Incidentally, one of the main celebrations were that it seemed that Sakura finally got some. (in the Salad scene)

/just fandom things


----------



## darthpsykoz (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> That's what we wanted. It's not what we got.



Exactly, how many people end up with their high school sweethearts? Real life: maybe 10% or less.
Naruto : 100% ??


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> Some one described Narubabies as Pokemon trainers... that was a very apt description.
> 
> Heavenly pissed that NEITHER babies has byakugan, how will Naruto change the hyuuga is his babies don't run the danger of being curse-sealed?
> 
> ...


Maybe they can activate and deactivate it. So does this mean Hinata is the first HYuuga to ever married and mated someone outside the Hyuuga clan ?

History has been made, for the first time a Hyuugan said NO to i*c*st


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

I still can't get over Gaara's look 

Just what is thiiiiis


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wouldn't even call a dog "Salad."


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> They're maybe abe to activate it at will. And the byakugan-at-will is no other thing than dat golden byakugan!



That's what I'm waiting for. Their eyes look a bit like the Movie villains, and if he has an advanced Byakugan, then good..

Else, given that Hanabi had blindfolds, it looks like the end of Byakugan, and i WILL not stand for that shit.

There better be some MC kid activating Byakugan in the Spring 2015 issue, KISHI THERE BETTER BE A BYAKUGAN ACTIVATION!


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder if the 2 last chapters will be released together or if we are going to read 699 first and wait some hours to read chapter 700.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

darthpsykoz said:


> Exactly, how many people end up with their high school sweethearts? Real life: maybe 10% or less.
> Naruto : 100% ??



How many people can walk on water and make bunshins?

Real life: None.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I wouldn't even call a dog "Salad."



In some places they probably are.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis



as a person that was never a fan of gaara, i think he looks great.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis



i like the look it's better than his movie version and mature.
something about him is a bit different that's for sure.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis



That is the look of a man that just said: "Seriously, you named your daughter Salad"?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis



arabic hitler without his stache


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis



Ginger Erwin.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> But damn HInata has turned into a fine woman. She looks the most mature woman out of all the female character shown so far, truly like a mother. *She's got a bigger rack(something female characters in Naruto lack and her boobs and gone bigger)*. I guess having children does open and bloom a woman




tsunade's boobs doesnt agree.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm about 85% sure that Gaara's wearing a toupee.

Some people just start losin' it early, you know?


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I wonder if the 2 last chapters will be released together or if we are going to read 699 first and wait some hours to read chapter 700.



699 first then 700 a bit later


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> 699 first then 700 a bit later



I'd prefer this... 

I'd even prefer the 700 to be out tomorrow tbh...


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Remember when they said the chapters would be out 12 hours ago? 

What the fuck happened?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, if you're impatient, I'll remind you that two or three weeks ago, the chapter came out about one and half hours from now. I know, because I had to leave 15 minutes before the release to an event, and was really peeved with the timing. :\


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Remember when they said the chapters would be out 12 hours ago?
> 
> What the fuck happened?


Guess they are coming with the rest of jump


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> tsunade's boobs doesnt agree.


Oh yeah Tsunade's boobs. But she still doesn't have the package og huge rack + huge boobs, Tsunade only has the latter and her rack isn't much different from your usual female in Naruto, they are straight like. Hinata on the other hand you can see the V shape with her. She's the whole package


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

gaara looks kinda hitlerish


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis


He's a politician.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I still can't get over Gaara's look
> 
> Just what is thiiiiis


When I saw that pic he instantly reminded me of Kanji from Persona 4 Golden epilogue. That hairstyle. 

Bad boys look like honor students once reformed LOL


----------



## patoplastico (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaara looks bishie imo

Aaand I'm going now.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2014)

future Gaara is Naruto's number two if you know what I mean


----------



## maupp (Nov 6, 2014)

The Translators were rumored to be NaruSaku shippers, One can guess why the chapters aren't coming out yet


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

it's the last naruto chapters, people. manga sites are gonna take as much time as possible until they publish them.  they want this to last, and they should, because it's fun waiting and it'll be so sad when it's finally done.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Remember when they said the chapters would be out 12 hours ago?
> 
> What the fuck happened?



Who're "they"?

Since the release day changed we always got the chapter around 12/13 west europe time zone.

And since they're 2 chapters this week, it should even be more longer than usual...


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Remember when Gaara made fun of Lee's look back in part 1.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

at least gaara isn't a shrimp anymore

for a super premature kid he really skyrocketed


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Glenn Beck said:


> it's the last naruto chapters, people. manga sites are gonna take as much time as possible until they publish them.  they want this to last, and they should, *because it's fun waiting and it'll be so sad when it's finally done.*



So true... 

Not to mention that I only posted in this thread... What will I become?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Still can't believe it's ending.
The more we approach it coming out there more the realization kicks in.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

"Do you know how hard it is to get hair gel in the middle of the desert?"

"No, Gaara.  No I do not."

"It's very difficult.  Lost some shinobi last week.  Three of my best men.  I won't let their sacrifice be in vain." *runs comb through hair* *looks in mirror*  "Hey there handsome.  Lookin' smooth as always." *clicks tongue*

*sigh*


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I wouldn't even call a dog "Salad."


Kishi probably named her Sharada which is derived from Indian mythology, but in mistranslation it became Salad


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So true...
> 
> Not to mention that I only posted in this thread... What will I become?


There's plenty of other places to go around here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Mistranslation or not.I'll keep calling her Salad.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

ℜai with that perfect confirmation

can't wait to make a naruto hokage ava


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kankurou, Omoi, and Shikamaru are kage advisors!

Kankurou looks great.

Hopefully Darui & Kitsuchi are kages.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Mistranslation or not.I'll keep calling her Salad.



And me Saladin! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto looks awesome as Hokage!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Kage meeting


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

That seventh. 



Someone needs to help Naruto dress in the morning. Color scheme is still the worst.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

> A salad is a dish consisting of small pieces of raw or cooked food mixed with a *sauce*



IT FUCKING IS SALAD:


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

MY GOD I SEE KANKURO

KANKURO MY BROTHER I MISSED YA


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

Kankurou! I was beginning to worry that he was dead.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow! 

...


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Who're "they"?
> 
> Since the release day changed we always got the chapter around 12/13 west europe time zone.
> 
> And since they're 2 chapters this week, it should even be more longer than usual...



It was some rumor everyone was going off about last night.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Ugh, they could have easily took a snap shot of both pages at once.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Darui kage level, choujori kage level....they weren't showing signs of kage material back in the day. Must be pretty weak kages.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Wow!
> 
> ...



he's finally a man 

mulan crew would be proud


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto.

As.

Hokage.



I came.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

nazi nardo meeting up with hitler gaara


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

nice pic for naruto as hokage.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

So cheesy 

The dreams become realiy


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally, something new! Chapter soon, I hope.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Darui kage level, choujori kage level....they weren't showing signs of kage material back in the day. Must be pretty weak kages.



Chakra connects worlds power-up can happen to anyone. 


Anyone.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Why does Kankuro look like Amon....or Palpatine?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

I expect to see Gaara going around selling bibles door to door.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

That Naruto chin though.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Naruto.
> 
> As.
> 
> ...



Minato and Kushina proudly cry!


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

and mist village always has ass kages, jad. except for the second, they're pretty much always losers so chojori getting the nod makes sense. if you got one of those swords, i'm pretty sure you're automatically a candidate.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto looks sooo great


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

> Darui kage level, choujori kage level....they weren't showing signs of kage material back in the day. Must be pretty weak kages.



         .


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> That seventh.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to help Naruto dress in the morning. Color scheme is still the worst.



With that cape it kinda isn't THAT bad IMO.

He had to stay true to being The "Orange" Hokage.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Yo, Naruto's face on the monument looks EPIC!!!


Kakashi too.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Master Race Naruto now in position to make Konoha into a National Socialist Worker's Society.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

DAMN YOU SPOILER PROVDERS I WANT TO SEE WHAT LEE IS UP TOOOOOO!!!??? CAPS LOCK INTENDED!


----------



## falconzx (Nov 6, 2014)

What's with the buildings behind Konoha ? 

Also, dat Straw Hat on Naruto's face


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Darui kage level, choujori kage level....they weren't showing signs of kage material back in the day. Must be pretty weak kages.



Darui was really impressive. Probably the most impressive aside from the kages and the Konoha ninjas. I already had a feeling he'd become Kage after A. 

Chojuro was also one hell of a prodigy. With Ao dead also the only suitable applicant for Mizukage when Mei is done.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Naruto looks sooo great



ikr


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking at the monument now, I kinda wish Tsunade and Kakashi never held the title.

Naruto following directly after his father.....


Too many feels.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

child abuse no jutsu!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 6, 2014)

Well that giant ass city sure popped up fast, didn't it?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto and Kakashi on the mountain... My dreams have finally come true. Man. I'm happy and sad.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

How many new scans did we get? Can someone post em again?


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 6, 2014)

WOOOOAAAH! What's up with that realistic modern day city in the background???


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Dat cover. I legit almost cried.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Now that his goatee is hidden by the speech bubble, I notice Shikamaru really does still look exactly the same as he did at 15.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow all the MEN taking the Kage positions. Genius. All the women relegated to housewife roles? That's a big step down from Tsunade and Mei.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Whoa...Konoha got bigger if its now basically a city!


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

how long do i gotta wait before i can make this stuff into ava material?


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

i like his outfit far more than the one in the movie.
he keeps the orange color in his jacket but in a cooler way and the overall oufit is good.


----------



## zoro (Nov 6, 2014)

The Strawhat's Jolly Roger on Naruto...


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 6, 2014)

That city looks really out of place. What's up with that?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

What the hell?

Konoha turned into Hidden Rain with all those buildings


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Historic:


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol, Luffy visited Konoha.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Naruto and Kakashi on the mountain... My dreams have finally come true. Man. I'm happy and sad.



Kakashi doesn't look like a lame duck Hokage if we assume Naruto grabbed the title after the movie's time-skip. At least another 8-12 years. I guess he was the Sixth for 10-14 total.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

wait is that a modern city behind the status???


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> How many new scans did we get? Can someone post em again?



look in the spoiler thread.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

i didn't even notice the buildings behind.

guess pain was just doing basic demolition work for konoha 2.0

what a kind soul


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow all the MEN taking the Kage positions. Genius. All the women relegated to housewife roles? That's a big step down from Tsunade and Mei.


Based on how women are treated in this manga, are you really shocked?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Is Kishi implying that Konoha is part of our world or what?


----------



## ObnoxiousFart (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems like they progressed alot since the war. Check out the tall buildings behind the stone faces.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

NessPSI said:


> WOOOOAAAH! What's up with that realistic modern day city in the background???



Capsule Corp?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

What the hell is that city?! Looks awful.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Why does Kankuro look like Amon....or *Palpatine*?



All he needs is a working deflector shield


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow all the MEN taking the Kage positions. Genius. All the women relegated to housewife roles? That's a big step down from Tsunade and Mei.



i thought it was already established that if you're a chick in this series, you're relegated to breeder status.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Darui kage level, choujori kage level....they weren't showing signs of kage material back in the day. Must be pretty weak kages.



Compared to Naruto and Sasuke they are not even Academy level students.

But then again who isn't when compared to those 2 Rikudos?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn Naruto looks awesome, plus now Naruto the series has been brought into the Modern era, they have fucking cities now, did not see that coming, kishi is a beast!


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Old Konoha, new Konoha.


Nice.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

tfw train ninja fights is a reality now


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Why does Kankuro look like Amon....or Palpatine?



More like Darth Maul tbh.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

So konoha has progressed and became a full fledged modern city?
can't wait to see how it plays out in part 3.


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

So the old Konoha was turned into suburbs?

That cover page with the Straw Hats Jolly Roger


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 6, 2014)

Just saw the buildings....wth ?

That completely ruins the atmosphere.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> Kishi probably named her Sharada which is derived from Indian mythology, but in mistranslation it became Salad



nonono there is no mistranlation it is written in katakana which is used for foreign words usually サラダ SA RA DA which is Salad in english. Kishi is on cocain that's it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

looks like Palpatine and Dark Maul to me.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> wait is that a modern city behind the status???




I havn't seen it at first!


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kakashi doesn't look like a lame duck Hokage if we assume Naruto grabbed the title after the movie's time-skip. At least another 8-12 years. I guess he was the Sixth for 10-14 total.



Still retired before he hit 50, maybe even before he hit 40 judging by how small those kids are. Guess he really didn't want the job.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Konoha might be the capital of the Fire COuntry now.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Only took 700 chapters to bring Konoha to where it was in the Naruto 000 one-shot ,think we'll see cars and guns in part 3?


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently Bolt does not think highly of his dad or the other hokage.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Nov 6, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Still retired before he hit 50, maybe even before he hit 40 judging by how small those kids are. Guess he really didn't want the job.



You know he was just holding it for Naruto to come of age.


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2014)

such development, much wow


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto on Hokage Monument!!

I don't give a shit what Kishi has done before.
This is beautiful!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2014)

Darui and Chojuro kages?

oh lawd the world really is at peace lel


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Just saw the buildings....wth ?
> 
> That completely ruins the atmosphere.



probably the new era thing connected into the part 3 storyline.
we know that there are aliens in the world so basically it's no wonder.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

i say every bitch konoha resident that treated naruto like shit gets sidelined to the shitty half of konoha

revenge, homies.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Under Naruto's statue reads "shitty dad" and on his face is "idiot."

No joke.


----------



## kubik (Nov 6, 2014)

Perhaps part 3 will be like Kenichi in that the masters won't get involved in their kids fights.  the potential is there


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Under Naruto's statue reads "shitty dad" and on his face is "idiot."
> 
> No joke.



ahhaha that's hilarious


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, Boruto and Naruto must have some nice paint connections because that is a shit ton of paint.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Modern cities isn't new, the place where Granny Cat lived was a modern city, it's new for shinobi villages though... I guess shinobi cities now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm curious about how Naruto brought about world peace, because there sure as hell still is genin school.

Wonder if Kishi will try to go into politics in Part 3 or just gloss over all of it the way he does so much else?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh. naruto got to be hokage eventually huh?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm curious about how Naruto brought about world peace, because there sure as hell still is genin school.
> 
> Wonder if Kishi will try to go into politics in Part 3 or just gloss over all of it the way he does so much else?



If Pt. 3 is serialized as a seinen manga, I wouldn't mind reading


----------



## Kusa (Nov 6, 2014)

A modern city ? I can't say if i am very found of it. It does not feel like Konoha anymore.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Bolt/Boruto is only doing it to get attention from his Hokage father and because I'm sure he heard the stories that his father did the same as a kid.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm curious about how Naruto brought about world peace, because there sure as hell still is genin school.
> 
> Wonder if Kishi will try to go into politics in Part 3 or just gloss over all of it the way he does so much else?



just assume they have weekly sewing circles where they sing kum-ba-ya or some shit.

i doubt he's actually going to explain how this world boosted to alpha world status, or how peace was achieved through the technological booms.

genin school is likely just some formality to keep the ninja essence going or something.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> A modern city ? I can't say if i am very found of it. It does not feel like Konoha anymore.



yep it looks too much like our world, not a good feeling about it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm curious about how Naruto brought about world peace, because there sure as hell still is genin school.
> 
> Wonder if Kishi will try to go into politics in Part 3 or just gloss over all of it the way he does so much else?



According to NF, Naruto is the answer.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

wait hold the fucking phone...

naruto's kid is named... boruto?!

nah.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto looks cool as fuck with that outfit and cape. Baruto is also awesome.

 me like.. can't wait for 2015 for the kids journey.

I think they will fight aliens... Toneri can't die in the movie.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like Kakashi or Naruto implemented finer points of modern architecture from Amegakure.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> wait hold the fucking phone...
> 
> naruto's kid is named... boruto?!
> 
> nah.



Keep reading, it gets worst.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Kabuto is also evil... We have 2 villains


----------



## Chad (Nov 6, 2014)

So Naruto is the 7th. Didn't Konohamaru say that he was going to be the 7th in the beginning of part 2?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

If Boruto is the Japanese way of saying Bolt, is Naruto actually Nalt?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kabuto is also evil... We have 2 villains



Fake spoiler provided by CuteJuubi/Ernie.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Hashirama=idiot
Hiruzen= lecher
Minato= geezer
Tsunade=hag


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm curious about how Naruto brought about world peace, because there sure as hell still is genin school.


It's kind of a weird scenario for the ninja villages.  Naruto could probably beat the combined efforts of every other ninja not named "Sasuke".  Sasuke could probably do the same.  

It's got to be painful for the other villages.


----------



## bryntripp (Nov 6, 2014)

So there's a modern city, but Sakura lives in a tree?

This chapter needs to come out soon.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> So Naruto is the 7th. Didn't Konohamaru say that he was going to be the 7th in the beginning of part 2?



Yeah, in the anime.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep reading, it gets worst.



No.... Its pretty damn good. The new era looks awesome as fuck.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Looks like Kakashi or Naruto implemented finer points of modern architecture from Amegakure.



oh yeah i forgot we already got an industrialized city

actually... who the fuck is taking care of ame?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

So who is going to do all the administrative work in Nardo's stead?


----------



## Selva (Nov 6, 2014)

omg Hokage Naruto looks fab as hell. I lived to see this day. All the feels, man, all the feels.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No.... Its pretty damn good. The new era looks awesome as fuck.



I'm talking about the children's names (Salad, Bolt). And the children themselves are so hideous.

Don't want Rock Lee's kid. 




Other than Naruto becoming Hokage, and the monument, what is awesome here? 



Fat Anko?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

Question. If all these people have the hard copy of the Japanese manga already, why can't they scan it, and translate it 15hrs ago?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fake spoiler provided by CuteJuubi/Ernie.



We still have Toneri who is evil and those moon people.


----------



## rhoceez (Nov 6, 2014)

bryntripp said:


> So there's a modern city, but Sakura lives in a tree?
> 
> This chapter needs to come out soon.



that's hilarious


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol at city. What a mindfuck? They built this shit for 7-10 years? Why we never saw airplanes? Or tanks, or cars? They obviously have electricity and gas, and oil.
That epilogue.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

s-salad?

are you guys making this up?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

> It's kind of a weird scenario for the ninja villages. Naruto could probably beat the combined efforts of every other ninja not named "Sasuke". Sasuke could probably do the same.
> 
> It's got to be painful for the other villages.



It' just like those fanfics where Naruto is god-like and can 1shot every 99% of the verse


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Electra said:


> Question. If all these people have the hard copy of the Japanese manga already, why can't they scan it, and translate it 15hrs ago?



Because they are evil incarnate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> If Pt. 3 is serialized as a seinen manga, I wouldn't mind reading



Stated to be serialized in JUMP so no such luck. 

I don't think it's a full-blown Part 3 anyway. It's called a concentrated mini series or something like that (too lazy to check). It sounds like a gaiden type thing, probably less than a year's worth of chapters.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

How are these children supposed to fight moon people who even Naruto has trouble with? I'd rather have a story about the smaller nations revolting against the bigger nations after they suffered heavy losses in the war.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

This is beginning to look good.  Can't wait for the chapters to be released


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

Woah, woah, the Hokage monument never looked this good.  And that One Piece homage is really nice. 

Also had to stare for like 2 minutes at the image to see if it's really buildings I'm seeing behind the monument. I wonder if that's still a part of Konoha and it's not some kind of overlapping images between the village and some other world for whatever purpose in the cover. Random buildings being taller than the Hokage monument, which is supposed to be the most significant and visible architectural piece in the village?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> genin school is likely just some formality to keep the ninja essence going or something.



Most the Konoha never even sees the monument without taking the intercity way to the other side of town.

Comemorising the past generation is a big part of the Will of Fire, is that not a thing anymore or are the shinobis now only living in the minikonoha zoo under the little faces?

(see, we can be salty about something other pairings)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 6, 2014)

Menma is his son?

What time is the release from now?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm talking about the children's names (Salad, Bolt). And the children themselves are so hideous.
> 
> Don't want Rock Lee's kid.
> 
> ...




Salad is a misstranlation... Bolt is pretty cool.
And the only ugly kid is sai's 

Choji's kid is just fat....


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Oda honors Kishi.
Kishi honors Oda.

Some fans take example.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe that's just Kishi's _allusion_ to Konoha being part of Japan and our own world? The dude loves symbolism and all that shit.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Hashirama=idiot
> Hiruzen= lecher
> Minato= geezer
> Tsunade=hag



Bolt is spot on.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Oda honors Kishi.
> Kishi honors Oda.
> 
> Some fans take example.



Do I have to?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Hashirama=idiot
> Hiruzen= lecher
> Minato= geezer
> Tsunade=hag



And Kakashi? 

Subordinate tapper? Assuming he ends up with Shizune.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

lol,  liking  the last chapter  so far XD


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We still have Toneri who is evil and those moon people.



Now that it's confirmed The Last is basically another filler movie I doubt Toneri shows up anywhere else.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 6, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Darui and Chojuro kages?
> 
> oh lawd the world really is at peace lel



darui is black kakashi that was obvious he was gonna be raikage.

we don't have enough data on mis,choujourou was closest to mizukage chick so obvious choice since AO died .But im sure that water guy mengetsu is body guard or something.

Looks like ninja really relegated to military,police force. All you bitches should of listened to gatou that guy was true prophet.

ALL HAIL GATOU!!


----------



## Capacity (Nov 6, 2014)

wtf salad tho....and naruto's kid is named as buruto, I feel like kishi did this on purpose because he didn't get his way in the manga


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Stated to be serialized in JUMP so no such luck.
> 
> I don't think it's a full-blown Part 3 anyway. It's called a concentrated mini series or something like that (too lazy to check). It sounds like a gaiden type thing, probably less than a year's worth of chapters.



Mini Series.Seeing how long Naruto has been going for to call "Part 3" a Mini Series, there might be some more than that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

> Now that it's confirmed The Last is basically another filler movie I doubt Toneri shows up anywhere else.



filler that Kishi said is canon?


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Hashirama=idiot
> *Tobirama=awesome*
> Hiruzen= lecher
> Minato= geezer
> Tsunade=hag



(if Bolt knows what's good for him, that's what it says)


----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

Kakashi is so smexy


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> _Now that it's confirmed_ The Last is basically another filler movie I doubt Toneri shows up anywhere else.



lol I hope you are joking.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Now that it's confirmed The Last is basically another filler movie I doubt Toneri shows up anywhere else.



Kishi confirmed it canon. 

And read the 4databook we have even more info on them.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

4 threads and the chapter isn't even out


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> And Kakashi?
> 
> Subordinate tapper? Assuming he ends up with Shizune.



Tobirama.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Salad is a misstranlation... Bolt is pretty cool.
> And the only ugly kid is sai's
> 
> Choji's kid is just fat....



Salad is a mistranslation? Not according to takL. 

Kishi threw traits together randomly, these kids are fugly as shit. 

Death to them all.





Okay, i'll be honest, Naruto's kids are fine, Sasuke's kid, and Shikamaru's.


But the others must die.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Glenn Beck said:


> 4 threads and the chapter isn't even out



More like 4 chapter because the chapters still not out and can't make other threads before then.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

I just need to see hinabi's design that was teased earlier in the lee spin off.


----------



## Capacity (Nov 6, 2014)

As much as I think Sasuke has becomes even more dope goin forward, I feel like this epilogue is pretty much filler with no real direction from Kishimoto..otherwise he just ended his manga with horrible writing...I see no basis for certain crack pairings...and Anko getting fat...


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, Kishi make real crack fun with epilogue. I even can't take it seriously.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

somebody had to get fat, capacity. you don't enter peace and prosperity without somebody letting themselves go.


----------



## auem (Nov 6, 2014)

What the shit is that modern city...


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> filler that Kishi said is canon?



What he said for marketing doesn't matter to me, Toneri looks and acts like a filler villain and looking at the epilogue nothing he did impacted the story, call it canon filler if you want, I just doubt anything movie related will impact the manga, it looks self contained.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 6, 2014)

I assume Tsunade retired and left everything to Kakashi and Naruto? 

8 hours after sleeping and still no release. Well.... Shit


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

Capacity said:


> As much as I think Sasuke has becomes even more dope goin forward, I feel like this epilogue is pretty much filler with no real direction from Kishimoto..otherwise he just ended his manga with horrible writing...I see no basis for certain crack pairings...*and Anko getting fat...*


The constant dango snacking finally caught up to her. How is there no basis for that?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Salad is a mistranslation? Not according to takL.
> 
> Kishi threw traits together randomly, these kids are fugly as shit.
> 
> ...



Lel they are just kids. Also we got a black kid in konoha. 
Be happy.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> somebody had to get fat, capacity. you don't enter peace and prosperity without somebody letting themselves go.


But why Anko? She had the body of a greek goddess.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 6, 2014)

I dont get why ever one not happy with Anko getting fat. 
We all now she love sweets(she ate enough of them to make the leaf sing back in part 1) With her becoming a teacher she has nothing to do to burn all that sweet off.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

i'm all in, klue


----------



## illyana (Nov 6, 2014)

i can't wait any longer


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


> somebody had to get fat, capacity. you don't enter peace and prosperity without somebody letting themselves go.



But not Anko. Someone ugly should've got fat instead. The girl with the spiral glasses that liked Shikamaru, perhaps.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Salad is a mistranslation? Not according to takL.
> 
> Kishi threw traits together randomly, these kids are fugly as shit.
> 
> ...



Mass execution? 

Especially Sai's pale kid? 

At least said kid is not fat...

...yet!!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll do the avatar thing but someone'll have to post the avvy. I'M TOO LAZY!



Chaelius said:


> What he said for marketing doesn't matter to me, Toneri looks and acts like a filler villain and looking at the epilogue nothing he did impacted the story, call it canon filler if you want, I just doubt anything movie related will impact the manga, it looks self contained.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> But why Anko? She had the body of a greek goddess.



she's what? a 50 year old now? 

greek body wasn't going to stay divine for long anyways.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+5]NF, are we doing this?[/SIZE]



Not even if you said my shit was worth it's weight in gold


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

Konoha modernized rather quickly...


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Lel they are just kids. *Also we got a black kid* in konoha.
> Be happy.



WTF is that suppose to mean? 



You think because I'm black I want to see black people in high positions, EVERYWHERE?


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

If there is complete peace without need for ninjas the universe just got a whole lot more boring.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I'm at my limit goodnight, hopefully I wake up to a full chapter release.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

waiting for the release


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

Who gives a shit if Anko ate what she wanted and packed on the pounds? Good Lord.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

apparently anko was waifu material or something.

i missed the fucking memo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

We could ask dream to change all avatars and lock them :rofl.


----------



## ryz (Nov 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> If Boruto is the Japanese way of saying Bolt, is Naruto actually Nalt?



Naruto is an actual Japanese word.

In Jiraiya's scroll, Naruto wrote his name in Hiragana.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

> In the author's comment section of the magazine, Oda congratulates Kishimoto on completing Naruto and thanks him for being his friend and rival.



   .


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who gives a shit if Anko ate what she wanted and packed on the pounds? Good Lord.



You're right. It's what is on the inside which truly counts.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Anko probably decided she was done with being a ninja and decided to teach Academy kids, at least that's what I think it looks like. You don't need to be skinny to teach little kids.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> WTF is that suppose to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> You think because I'm black I want to see black people in high positions, EVERYWHERE?



No it means that kishi expands diversity to please everyone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who gives a shit if Anko ate what she wanted and packed on the pounds? Good Lord.



Apparently they do.  

Kishi made her fat to laugh at all her obsessive fans.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We could ask dream to change all avatars and lock them :rofl.


So we all have the same one? That'd be rage inducing.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> If there is complete peace without need for ninjas the universe just got a whole lot more boring.



That's why the series is ending. No need to follow everyone going about their peaceful daily lives.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We could ask dream to change all avatars and lock them :rofl.



dont you dare shin


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who gives a shit if Anko ate what she wanted and packed on the pounds? Good Lord.



That and Salad's parental origins is of UTMOST importance here.

Like....serious business. 

Oh well...as Madz would say.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2014)

ryz said:


> Naruto is an actual Japanese word.
> 
> In Jiraiya's scroll, Naruto wrote his name in Hiragana.



Thank god.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> .



Rival?


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can see why Sasuke's family prefers the treehouse life...


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 6, 2014)

Yo guys, Part 4 of this Thread is incoming 

Also we need Kageruto Avas and a "Master Evil" Thread later ...


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

I think my current ava is pretty fitting as it is


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I can see why Sasuke's family prefers the treehouse life...



And why is that?


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Great we can all see Naruto faces everywhere... God help us.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

firedragonde said:


> Yo guys, Part 4 of this Thread is incoming
> 
> Also we need Kageruto Avas and a "Master Evil" Thread later ...



You're posting in the fourth thread. 



That part count is a bit off.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> You're right. It's what is on the inside which truly counts.



A heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> You're right. It's what is on the inside which truly counts.


Sadly her insides are counting for too much if you know what I mean


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> What he said for marketing doesn't matter to me, Toneri looks and acts like a filler villain and looking at the epilogue nothing he did impacted the story, call it canon filler if you want, I just doubt anything movie related will impact the manga, it looks self contained.



the movie responsible for kaguya


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Plot Hole said:


> Great we can all see Naruto faces everywhere... God help us.



Alright, tombstone Neji picks it is then.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## firedragonde (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> You're posting in the fourth thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That part count is a bit off.



Ah well then Part 5 incoming


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> And why is that?



City living ain't proper for true shinobi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Apparently they do.
> 
> Kishi made her fat to laugh at all her obsessive fans.



She probably did it on purpose to shake off her stalkers in Konoha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> dont you dare shin





Skywalker said:


> So we all have the same one? That'd be rage inducing.



We had gay ass pink names with sparkles for 1 day and no one died.
Shity names and no one died .


1 day with same avy won't kill anyone


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> City living ain't proper for true shinobi.



And a tree house is? 


Sasuke is probably broke.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I think my current ava is pretty fitting as it is



lacks a hat.



Plot Hole said:


> Great we can all see Naruto faces everywhere... God help us.



On this day the forums will actually sync in theme with it's name. It is Law


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll do it.Just have to find one.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 6, 2014)

a routine of 12 years gonna stop today NOOOOO


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

moody said:


>



Problem? 

He looks better.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We had gay ass pink names with sparkles for 1 day and no one died.
> Shity names and no one died .
> 
> 
> 1 day with same avy won't kill anyone


I'll pass.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey, does anyone have a rough ETA on our duo chapter release?

.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 6, 2014)

>movie is filller
>kaguya created because of movie
>madara got axed because of her
>kaguya is filler
fuck kishimoto


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She probably did it on purpose to shake off her stalkers in Konoha.



 

I bet it doesn't stop them.



Mariko said:


>



Which do we use?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

I summon dream to change the avy.

Summoning jutsu !


----------



## Sete (Nov 6, 2014)

darthpsykoz said:


> Exactly, how many people end up with their high school sweethearts? Real life: maybe 10% or less.
> Naruto : 100% ??


I did 10 years later still going strong. Time for some kids I think. But better names thats for sure.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


>



needs to be 150x200 with a white or black border then it's perfect


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> lacks a hat.



That makes sense.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

There you go. That about right?


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't changed this avatar in ages, I'm not changing it now besides there will be tons of people that will want to put their celebratory pairing avatars.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Uh.  Don't use those pics if you post outside of konoha telegrams.

It could be considered spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Uh.  Don't use those pics if you post outside of konoha telegrams.
> 
> It could be considered spoilers.



Forgot about that. 


Fuck this.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Nardo's new arm is hot as hell


----------



## zoro (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

Release the fucking raw atleast -.-


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 6, 2014)

Meh last chapter.. time for anarchy


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

the village  hidden in le...  city 

wonder if the last page is  a narusasu thing because  it seems sasuke isnt involved with the village  even though  he works for it and this might  be the day where naruto becomes hokage....  but sasuke  isnt there?


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

So who is running the new police force? They have to have one since Konoha is a city now


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not exactly thrilled with the city atmosphere Konoha's now got going on. It ruins the mood.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She probably did it on purpose to shake off her stalkers in Konoha.


Pika I'm gonna shower you with fat Ron Jeremy esque Madara fanart from now


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We had gay ass pink names with sparkles for 1 day and no one died.
> Shity names and no one died .
> 
> 
> 1 day with same avy won't kill anyone



i like the pink and sparkles 

hokage naruto is ham but I have another avy in mind so no thanks


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


>



Thanks! /10


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

You dirty scumbags could at least wait two pages before posting that stupid "chapter is out!" shit.


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

wassup


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Chapter is out!!!!












....Not!

To lazy to even troll seriously


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 6, 2014)

salad seems interesting but then again she got raised by sakura and not sasuke it seems. Boroto seems to call Naruto a shitty dad as well
You had one job kishimoto


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2014)

guys you might get a ban, don't wear spoiler pics as set yet.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

there's spoiler rules against that right?

you have to wait until saturday b4 wearing spoilery stuff


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

Guys, I think it's better to wait for further approval from the rest of the staff to wear spoiler images on avatars and signatures. While I personally have no problem with any of you wearing them right now, I think it's better to wait for a bit to be safe.

Also, please stop posting fake chapter release announcements please. Thanks!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Noooo it became a city. Noooooo t.t


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Only realizing now "Part 3" seems to take place in a modernized World.

Odd feeling.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Noooo it became a city. Noooooo t.t



that mountain looks so fucking  stupid  now with all the buildings around  it :rofl


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

Some men just want to watch the world burn. Describes Kishi perfectly amiright?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2014)

Sete said:


> I did 10 years later still going strong. Time for some kids I think. But better names thats for sure.



I did as well. We've been dating for almost ten years, married for almost two years, and have one child about six months old. I also did better on the name front (as we didn't name our daughter Bolt or Salad!).


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Nov 6, 2014)

adee said:


> u best believe
> 
> One last time man.



Watch it die one or two posts shy.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

So Konohamaru will be the 8th Hokage and bring about the 5th World War.


----------



## lightcrowler (Nov 6, 2014)

Hokage Naruto looks niicee...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Guys, I think it's better to wait for further approval from the rest of the staff to wear spoiler images on avatars and signatures. While I personally have no problem with any of you wearing them right now, I think it's better to wait for a bit to be safe.
> 
> Also, please stop posting fake chapter release announcements please. Thanks!



Is that good this way?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it my imagination or is Naruto Hokage in the manga spoilers.

While Sasuke is Hokage in the movie pic spoilers?

.

Also, I predict: *Pain* for the next two chapters.

But, then he's dead so...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 6, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Is it my imagination or is Naruto Hokage in the manga spoilers.
> *
> While Sasuke is Hokage in the movie pic spoilers?*
> 
> ...



You mean Kakashi


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> What he said for marketing doesn't matter to me, Toneri looks and acts like a filler villain and looking at the epilogue nothing he did impacted the story, call it canon filler if you want, I just doubt anything movie related will impact the manga, it looks self contained.


I don't think Kishi gives a shit about what matters to you, to him that movie is canon, then it's canon. Databook has info on those moon people, then it's canon. What you think doesn't matter shit


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

did he really  write  shitty dad?  


please tell that is the thing he shares with salad?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Syntaxis said:


> I'm just getting more and more convinced that they're just waiting to release the chapter until someone leaks a raw or another translated version. Millions of people are reloading ad-ridden websites like crazy right now, that's probably a lot of ad-views that lead to a lot of money
> 
> Not that I mind. Good for them. But man, I need my fix...


Probably not the reason. This chapter's a double with colored pages and they want to do it well this time because it's last one probably. That's the more likely reason.


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Fine...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> that mountain looks so fucking  stupid  now with all the buildings around  it :rofl


I can't believe he managed to kill it completly


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2014)

That city has to go. I hope a villain destroys them all. <33


----------



## Ruby (Nov 6, 2014)

Konoha looks like it has an identity crisis.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2014)

Beenn anxious since I heard Orochimaru and Juugo got off paneled


----------



## Capacity (Nov 6, 2014)

If Buroto and Salad had a kid it'd probably end up being on the menu at Chipotle.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I can't believe he managed to kill it completly



Yea those buildings/city behind the Hokage mountain completely destroy the mood. I don't know why Kishi decided to do that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishido said:


> You mean Kakashi



OH YEAH.

Kakashi*.

I kept thinking it was Sasori because of the face mask.



Anyway.  Maybe Kakashi is interim Hokage during the movie?


----------



## D4truf (Nov 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Beenn anxious since I heard Orochimaru and Juugo got off paneled



Juugo too?

Where did you read that?


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That city has to go. I hope a villain destroys them all. <33



Kabuto. Trust..


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Ruby said:


> Konoha looks like it has an identity crisis.



Pretty sure this is why the Uchiha family lives in a tree.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

Sudden thought. We have the one piece skull on Naruto's mountain face. Is the modern city a tip of the hat to Bleach...?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 6, 2014)

The best thing in Naruto's last chapter is the OP symbol on Naruto's head.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

Just a bit more and 8000 posts it is.

Pairings may not have satisfied everyone but I say that Naruto reaching his dream was done quite well. He really did grow.

From the troublemaker that did what his son is doing now(and in the first chapter no less!!!) to the guy in charge of the town...or it is city now? 

Tsunade and Kakashi must be honorary hokages now. Never Konoha had so many still alive hokages at once. 

Zombies do not count.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ikr
> 
> I don't mind hokage nardo avatar but yeah.



salad first before hokage nardo

hokage nardo - already seen it coming

sasusaku pawn named salad -


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> ...




Haha tumblr is too fast xP

Anyway, lets hope we see some drunk old gokages


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Kabuto. Trust..



Let's hope so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea those buildings/city behind the Hokage mountain completely destroy the mood. I don't know why Kishi decided to do that.


He should have left some space and trees, and then have the buildings behind it, he killed the mood


----------



## D4truf (Nov 6, 2014)

Now that we see the city behind Konoha. Is it fair to assume that the rest of the world has moved whilst these Ninja's are still stuck in the past?


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Sudden thought. We have the one piece skull on Naruto's mountain face. Is the modern city a tip of the hat to Bleach...?


Definitely! Bleach is the only manga to feature modern looking cities so it has to be a reference!


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

the modern city is obviously a backdrop for part 3 and the new era.
Kishi did was was needed to do (coughmoneycough).


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Kabuto. Trust..



He'd better take out some ugly kids while he's at it.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2014)

C.o.t.e.=city of the end


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

